# Ein Herz für Gnome



## Ugla (16. August 2013)

Vorwort

Manch einer kennt sie die Welt der Kriegskunst. Eine Welt die ursprünglich aus 2 Kontinenten bestand und die durch manche Entdeckung oder auch nur durch einen glücklichen Zufall stetig größer wurde. Eine Welt die sich mehrere Rassen teilten und dies nicht immer friedlich. Es gab dort die Menschen und ihre Verbündeten die Elfen, Zwerge und Gnome die sich zu einer Allianz zusammen taten. Zusammen gegen die Trolle, Tauren und Untote die unter der Führung der Orks die Horde bildeten.
Beide Seiten brachten große Anführer, Helden und Halbgötter hervor über die es viele Geschichten und Heldentaten gab und gibt. Beide Seiten begannen weiter Verbündete in ihren Reihen aufzunehmen ohne das eine Seite je die absolute Herrschaft über die Welt erringen konnte. Kriege wurden geführt, geführt von großen Helden die in Liedern besungen wurden und über die mach Sage und Heldentat Eingang in die große Geschichte Azeroths fand. All dies ist lange Geschichte und manch lange Geschichten wurde darüber bereits geschrieben. Doch was wären all die großen Herrführer und Helden je ohne all die kleinen Leute gewesen über die es wenig zu berichten gab? Schauen wir doch mal was diese kleinen Leute so alles erleben und wie sie ihr Leben in dieser Welt der Kriegskunst so meistern. Da kommen grad zwei Gnome aus der Untergrundbahn die Sturmwind, die Hauptstadt der Menschen, mit Eisenschmiede dem Sitz der Zwerge verbindet. Ein recht heruntergekommenes Pärchen wie es den Anschein hat und ein gutes Beispiel gerade was kleine Leute angeht. Sind die Gnome doch noch etwas kleiner als die Zwerge. Sie gehen den Menschen gerade einmal bis kurz übers Knie und den Elfen nicht einmal bis dort. Aber betrachten wir sie uns einmal ein wenig näher und bleiben ein wenig bei ihnen.

Kapitel 1 

Die Ankunft - Kleine Leute in einer viel zu großen Stadt

"Puh, das war aber wieder mal knapp Zamis" hört man das Gnomenmädchen Sambi sagen als beide die Untergrundbahn verließen. Sie wirkten abgehetzt und hatten ausser einiger abgewetzter alter Kleider und einem Rucksack nichts bei sich. Sie sahen mehr als nur ärmlich aus und schauten unruhig noch einmal in den Eingangstunnel der Bahn aus dem sie gerade herausgestolpert waren. "Ja, zum Glück ist uns keiner gefolgt" sagte Zamis, ein junger Gnomenmann mit braunem Haar und einem zotteligen Vollbart. Sambi, ein junges Gnomenmädchen von knappen 70 Jahren mit einem Engelsgesicht das von zwei großen schwarzen buschigen Zöpfen eingerahmt wurde und, wie Zamis des Öfteren bemerkte, die wohl hübscheste Gnomin war die man finden konnte, sagte nur knapp "Dann lass uns hier schnell verschwinden bevor die nächste Bahn hier eintrifft. Wer weiß was die so mit sich bringt". Sie blickten sich noch einmal um nur um dann in den Gassen Sturmwinds, der größten Stadt der Welt, zu verschwinden.

"Zamis, ich habe Hunger und bin müde". Aus einer etwas abseits gelegenen dunklen Ecke des Marktplatzes beobachtete ein Gnomenpärchen das Treiben der Leute. "Ich besorge uns etwas zu Essen meine Liebe" sagte Zamis und verschwand fast unbemerkt in dem Schatten der angrenzenden Gasse während seine Gefährtin Sambi ihre volle Aufmerksamkeit wieder den Besuchern der Stadt schenkte. Ein Mitglied der Stadtwache erregte ihr ganzes Interesse und sie bemerkte kaum das ihr Gefährte kurze Zeit später wieder neben ihr auftauchte. "Schau dir den an" Sambi nickte kurz und ihre Augen fixierten die Stadtwache. Zamis kannte diesen Blick und wusste sofort was gemeint war. Er kannte Sambi wie kein anderer. Viele die die Beiden später kennen lernten meinten sogar das er sie besser kennen würde als sie sich selbst. Was sicher daran lag das beide nicht nur am selben Tag oder zur selben Stunde sondern wirklich auf die Minute, nein die Sekunde, genau geboren wurden. Ihre Mütter lagen schon gemeinsam und nebeneinander in den Wehen und da es bei Gnomen so üblich ist, kümmerten sie sich von da an gemeinsam um das Wohl und Wehe ihrer Kinder. Von daher wunderte es auch später Keinen das beide unzertrennlich durch Dick und Dünn gingen. 

"Fisch? ... es reicht hier nach Fisch" als ob Sie aus einem Traum gerissen wurde schaute Sambi ihren Gefährten entgeistert an. "Wo hast du den denn her bitte? Der stinkt! Wer trägt so was denn mit sich rum?" "Den hab ich geangelt", entgegnete Zamis stolz. "Geangelt? Du hast ... geangelt?" "Ja, ich wollte hier nicht gleich wieder so einen Ärger haben", er warf einen kurzen Blick in Richtung der Stadtwache. "Ach der, der schreit hier nur rum das er Männer für seine Wachen sucht die hier Patrolie laufen und sein Wachregiment verstärken". Ein kurzes fast nur zu erahnendes Lächeln das ihr Gesicht durchzuckte sagte Zamis das sein Wunsch wohl nicht erhört werden würde. "DU meintest das wir uns hier ein neues Heim suchen wollen. ICH schaue mich hier lediglich um. MEINE Idee war Das nicht, das möchte ich noch mal betonen." Zamis wusste sofort was das zu bedeuten hatte und war sich sicher das er diesen letzten Satz von Sambi wohl nie wieder hören würde. Haben wir noch etwas Geld übrig das wir erst mal in einem Gasthaus logieren können?" fragte Sambi. Zamis griff in seine Tasche und kramte seine letzten Silberstücke hervor. "Mehr habe ich nicht" sagte er. "Gib mal her, ich schaue mal wo wir heute Abend ein schickes Zimmer bekommen", mit diesen Worten griff sich Sambi geschickt all seine Münzen. "Der Fisch braucht ja sicher noch etwas" sagte sie noch und huschte geschwind durch das Gewühl des Marktes.

Gebraten riecht der auch nicht viel besser. Ein feiner Geruch nach frisch gebratenen Fisch und feinsten Gewürzen durchzog den Markt von Sturmwind und lies allen Umstehenden das Wasser im Munde zusammen laufen. Er schien aus einer abgelegenen Ecke des Marktes zu kommen in der ein munteres kleines Feuerchen prasselte. Ein Gnom wendete gerade zwei Fische die er dort an einem Spieß garte und schien sich mit der Stadtwache zu unterhalten. Ja, ja, er wollte keinen Ärger haben und kaum lässt man ihn zwei Minuten aus den Augen schon hat er ihn, dachte Sambi als sie sich langsam ihrem Gefährten näherte. Schnell ließ sie eine nicht geringe Menge an Silberstücken und sogar das eine oder andere Stück Gold in einer der verdeckten Taschen ihres Gewandes verschwinden und schlich sich, gut im Schatten eines Hauses versteckt, in den Rücken der Wache. Sie achtete darauf das sie unentdeckt blieb und warf ihrem Gefährten Zamis einen fragenden Blick zu. Dieser hatte sie längst bemerkt obwohl auch er sie kaum ausmachen konnte. Aber er schien ihre Gegenwart zu spüren als ob ein magisches Band sie miteinander verband. Sein Gesichtsausdruck war nicht besorgniserregend, im Gegenteil er schien sehr an dem interessiert was die Stadtwache da sagte. Sambi meinte kurz ein schwaches Blitzen von Goldstücken in Zamis Augen zu sehen und lauschte nun genauer während sie sich noch vorsichtiger näher schlich. Der will doch wohl nicht bei den Stadtwachen anheuern? Nein so dumm kann nicht mal er sein, schießt es Sambi durch den Kopf. Hmmm, eine Kiste gefüllt mit Schätzen und der Trottel sucht wen der die aufmachen kann. Und was ist das, Zamis ist ja noch dümmer und sagt das er es könnte? Das kann doch nur ein Falle sein. Und er will hier keinen Ärger und geht deshalb angeln, Sambi schüttelte den Kopf. Zamis nickt kurz und unauffällig in Sambis Richtung und folgt dann der Stadtwache. Sambi hatte sofort verstanden, sie folgte beiden, immer darauf bedacht von Schatten zu Schatten zu huschen und so unbemerkt und fast unsichtbar zu bleiben.

Stinken die Fische wegen dieser Kloake die sie hier "Kanäle" nennen so oder stinken die Kanäle so weil da so viele tote Fische drinnen schwimmen, ging Sambi durch den Kopf als sie so durch die Stadt schlich und den Zweien folgte. Etwas von Schiff und Hafen und einer Kiste voller Schätze und Edelsteine konnte sie aufschnappen als eine Häuserecke ihr ermöglichte die Distanz durch einen kurzen Sprint zu verkürzen. Der Hafen war eigentlich auch ihr Ziel gewesen. Konnte man von dort mit dem Schiff doch zu den Elfen segeln die, so sagte man, auf einem riesigen Baum wohnen würden. Das wollte sie sich unbedingt ansehen und ein wenig weiter weg von ihrem bisherigen Leben war es auch. Na so dumm war es gar nicht von Zamis. Können wir nach getaner Arbeit ja gleich weiter. Oder vielleicht - müssen - wir das auch dachte sie noch und konnte ein Kichern nur schwer unterdrücken. Sie spähte über die Stadtmauer, eine Treppe führte hinunter zum Pier von dem aus drei Stege weit ins Meer ragten. Von etwas weiter unten hörte sie den Befehlston der Wache "da in der Mitte liegt mein Schiff, da müssen wir hin! Da ist auch die Schatztruhe die du öffnen sollst Kleiner!" Rasch schweifte der Blick der Gnomin über den Vorplatz hin zum Schiff das dort in der Mitte fest vertäut aber noch unter Segeln lag. Ohne zu zögern machte sie einen Satz die Mauer hinunter. Ihr Blick streifte kurz den ihres Gefährten als sie an den Beiden vorbei fiel und am Fuße der vierten und letzten Treppe landete die ihr Gefährte und seine Begleitung noch vor sich hatten. Ein Lächeln schien in dem Gesicht von Zamis zu erkennen gewesen sein aber ein Spurt über den Platz ließ Sambi dafür keine Aufmerksamkeit verschwenden. Links und rechts am Pier standen riesige Armbrüste die auf einem vierrädrigen Wagen montiert und wohl für Riesen konstruiert waren dachte Sambi. Aber sie geben einen guten Sichtschutz. So gedeckt rannte Sie zum Schiff und sprang gekonnt über die Rehling nur um dort sofort wieder mit den Schatten zu verschmelzen. 

Zamis folgte dem Hauptmann der Wache auf sein Schiff und hinab in die Kapitänskajüte. Ein Schatten schien direkt hinter ihnen die Treppe herunter zu gleiten verlor sich aber sofort wieder hinter der Einrichtung die der Kajüte das Flair eines Wohnzimmers älterer alleinstehender Damen gab. "So du Wicht hier sind wir also", die Stimme des Hauptmanns ließ bei Sambi sofort alle Alarmglocken schrillen und sie wusste nun das sich ihr erster Eindruck dieses Kerls nicht als falsch erweisen würde. Geschickt schlich sie sich in den Rücken des größten Schreihalses vom Markt, der offensichtlich wohl keine Bananen verkaufte. "Und wo ist nun die Kiste die ich öffnen soll" fragte Zamis. Der große und kräftige Hauptmann der Wache packte augenblicklich Zamis am Arm, hob ihn spielend hoch und legte eine Schlinge um das Handgelenk des völlig verdutzen Gomen. Ehe der sich versah waren seine Hände gefesselt und er zappelte Hilflos in der Luft. "Hier ist die Kiste in der du erst mal bis heute Abend stecken wirst du Wicht". Der Hauptmann ging zu einer großen eisenbeschlagenen Kiste und öffnete Sie mit seiner freien Hand. Puh das war knapp, dachte Sambi die dort hinter versteckt kauerte, aber nun ist die Deckung besser und die Überraschung um so größer. Verdeckt der Deckel mich doch nun ganz. Zamis wehrte sich in der Luft zappelnd so gut er konnte aber den langen und kräftigen Arme dieses Menschen hatte er wenig entgegen zu setzen, so gefesselt wie er war. Aber leicht machen würde er es diesem durchtriebenen Halunken nicht machen. Zwei kleine Hände umgriffen fest die Griffe der Dolche die am Gürtel von Sambi hingen. Stecke du ihn da rein und du wirst selber in dieser Kiste enden schoss es Sambi durch den Kopf. Jetzt langt es aber mit den Spielchen - was zu viel ist ist zu viel!

"Was machst du denn da?" Eine weibliche Stimme durchdrang lautstark den Lärm in der Kajüte. "Was ist da unten los zum Teufel !?" Eine große weibliche Elfe kam die Treppe in die Kajüte hinunter. Auch sie trug die Uniform der Stadtwachen und schaute erstaunt auf diese komische Szene mit dem zappelnden Gnom. Sambi lockerte den Griff an ihren Dolchen ein wenig und versuchte vorsichtig durch den Spalt des Deckels mehr zu erspähen. "Das ist ein Dieb dieser Kleine Wicht hier". "Bin ich gar nicht du hast mich entführt und gekidnappt". "Ach ihr Gnome seid alles nur Diebe und heimatlose Bettler". "Selbst wenn er ein Dieb wäre Herr Hauptmann, kann man ihn doch nicht einfach so fesseln und in eine Kiste Sperren". "Die Piraten werden einiges für ihren neuen Rudersklaven zahlen oder was meinst du wo dein Lohn her kommt!" "Ihr wollt ihm den Piraten als Rudersklaven verkaufen?" "Oder zum reinigen der Bilsch und den Latrinen" lachte der Hauptmann der Elfin entgegen. Ah, das war also sein Plan dachte Sambi. Ich wusste sofort das bei dem was nicht stimmt. So wie der sich da benommen hat die ganze Zeit. Aber warte du Lulatsch, heute hast du dich mit den Falschen angelegt.

"ZAMIS, jetzt!"" ein lauter Schrei aus dem Nichts ließ die Wache und ihren Hauptmann augenblicklich zusammen fahren. Ein Schatten huschte blitzartig unter dem geöffneten Deckel einer eisenbeschlagenen Kiste hervor. Der eben noch hilflos zappelnde Gnom mache eine geschickte Drehung und saß nun auf dem ausgestreckten Arm des Hauptmanns der Wache. Seine Fesseln die er um seine Hände hatten waren nun um die Hand des Hauptmanns gewickelt während sein rechter Fuß dessen Kinn traf. Ein weiterer Fußtritt von Sambi in seine Kniekehlen von etwas weiter unten ließ ihn zu Boden sacken. Sambi ergriff das lose Seilende und wand es um einen Fußknöchel des Hauptmanns und zog blitzschnell einen Knoten fest zu. Das sollte den erst mal am aufstehen hindern dachte sie. Die Elfe stand mit weit geöffnetem Mund immer noch Regungs - und Fassungslos auf der letzten Stufe der Treppe als Zamis durch ihre Beine sprang. Er hielt sich kurz an einer Stufe fest und trat dann, ganz im Stile eines bockenden Esels, nach hinten aus und traf ihr durchaus üppiges Hinterteil, was Sambi später immer besonders betonte. Sambi rollte der Elfin entgegen die, völlig aus dem Gleichgewicht und der Fassung gebracht, in die Kajüte stolperte und nun mit einem lauten Krachen auf ihren Hauptmann fiel. Ein kurzer Blick zurück ließ Sambi laut auflachen als sie die wie auf einem Haufen zusammen gewürfelten Stadtwachen sah, die verzweifelt versuchten sich zu entknoten und zu befreien. 

"Sucht euch das nächste mal besser Dümmere aus so Menschen oder Elfen. Die kommen auch besser an die Ruder an." lachte Sambi laut und sprang wieder über die Rehling auf den Steg ihrem Gefährten hinterher. "Das war ja mal wieder schlau von dir Zamis." "Wieso ist doch alles gut gelaufen". "Gut gelaufen ja ... Wir sollten lieber laufen bevor ... zu spät die sind schon wieder frei und scheinen recht sauer zu sein" rief Sambi ihrem Gefährten zu als sie sich umsah. 
"Hierher Zamis, komm hier her ... schnell ..." Mit diesen Worten zog Sambi ihren Gefährten unter eine der am Pier stehenden Basukas. "Hier kommen die nie drunter dazu sind die zu ..." "Groß?" "Nein ... Dick" lautes Gelächter ging dem Gefluche der Wachen voraus. "Kommt da sofort drunter her sonst ..." "Sonst was du Lulatsch" Sambi lachte noch lauter. "Sonst holst du deinen großen Bruder?" Sambi und Zamis liefen fast die Tränen war doch der Hauptmann der Wache mit seinem hochroten Kopf schon zu groß um an die Beiden heran zu kommen. "Wartet nur ihr Strauchdiebe wartet nur." "Ja Danke Herr Hauptmann wir machen es uns grad bequem". Es passierte erst mal eine gute viertel Stunde wenig. Die beiden Stadtwachen gingen im Halbkreis ihre Wachrunde um die riesige Basuka. Was blieb ihnen auch da sie vergeblich versucht hatten diese auch nur einen Millimeter zu bewegen. Kein Wunder dachte Sambi, war die Achse auf der sie und ihr Gefährte Zamis es sich gemütlich gemacht hatten doch allein schon so dick wie manch Firstbalken einer dreistöckigen Scheune. Zumindest wie der auf dem sie die letzten Wochen nächtigten. "Gemütlich hier oder Sambi?" "Ja bis auf die Nachbarn die sind etwas unhöflich finde ich"

"Hiho" rief ein Zwerg. "Ha. Das wird ja auch Zeit das Du kommst!" Eine sehr nette Begrüßung ist das aber passt zu ihm dachte Sambi. "Entschuldigt Herr Kawarogal, Sire. Eure Nachricht erreichte mich in den Feuerlanden und schneller fliegen die Windreiter nun einmal nicht." "Hauptmann, ich bin dein Hauptmann! Hast du das vergessen! Und dumme Ausreden ziehen bei mir nicht! Merk dir das du Zwerg!" "Er scheint schlechte Laune zu haben, meinst du nicht auch Zamis", der nickte. "Ziemlich..." "Los Zwerg hol mir diese beiden Wichte da unten raus!" "Meinst du wirklich das das so eine gute Idee ist" fragte die Elfe. "Du sei ruhig! Wer ist hier der Hauptmann? Du oder ich? Und wer ist hier fürs Denken zuständig, der Rekrut?!?" "Nein Herr Hauptmann, ihr habt ja recht" sagte die Elfe recht kleinlaut. "Das ist zu eng für mich" sagte der Zwerg. "Dann trink weniger Bier und ess weniger Schwein! Wie dumm bist du denn Zwerg! Schick den Wolf da runter! Der wird sie schon rausscheuchen! Oder er frißt sie was mir eben so recht wäre!" schrie der Hauptmann den Zwergen an. "Langweilst du dich auch Zamis?" Sambi zog geschickt ihr Kürschnermesser aus einer Tasche ihrer unter dem Hemd verborgenen Lederrüstung hervor und begann ihre Fingernägel zu reinigen. "Der will da nicht drunter..." "Dummer Köter! Dann lass dir was einfallen Zwerg! Und komm mir nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen dummen Ausreden!" "Aye, Hauptmann, Sire" sagte der Zwerg eilig und pfiff seinem tierischen Begleiter zu sich. "Der Schreihals hat versucht das arme Tier zu treten. Hast du das gesehen." "Ja schrecklich Zamis, sowas kann man doch nicht machen, das verdirbt doch die Qualität des Leders erheblich..."

"Das nennt du nichts! Lächerlich haben sie uns gemacht! Hast du das vergessen Rekrutin?" "Euch, ihr meintet euch" lachte Sambi. "Dir kleines Miststück wird das Lachen noch vergehen! Wenn ich dich erwische ziehe ich dir die Haut ab!" "Aber Herr Hauptmann, wir sind dazu da die Gesetze des Königs ..." "Du sei leise dumme Elfe! Wer ist hier wichtiger der Hauptmann oder der König?" "Ähm..." die Elfin überlegte kurz ob und was sie auf diese Frage antworten sollte aber zu ihrem Glück tauchte just in diesem Moment der Zwerg wieder auf. In seiner Begleitung hatte er diesmal eine recht große Spinne und der Hauptmann fuhr die arme Elfin an "Siehst du endlich einer der mitdenkt!" Sambi und Zamis ließen sich auf den Boden fallen. "Nun habt ihr wohl Angst ihr Wichte was!?! Ich sagte doch das ich euch da unter raus bekomme! Los Zwerg! Schick sie drunter!" Der Zwerg nutze die Fähigkeit die er als Jäger hatte, sich tierische Begleiter zu suchen und diese unter seinen Einfluss zu bringen und tat wie ihm befohlen wurde. Die Spinne huschte unter die Basuka direkt auf die beiden Gnome zu. Diese erwarteten sie schon mit gezückten Waffen und wichen um bessere Deckung zu haben unter der Achse der Basuka zurück. "Spring du zuerst ..." sagte Sambi und deutete auf die Kaimauer. "Kommt gar nicht in Frage. Schließlich bin ich der Mann hier" erwiderte Zamis wie von Sambi erwartet. 

Mit einem knackenden Geräusch ihrer Glieder blieb die Spinne unter der ersten Achse und noch vor der Mitte der Basuka stecken. Sie kam weder vor noch zurück und unseren beiden Gnomen blieb ein kühles Bad im Hafenbecken grad noch erspart. "Was machst du für einen Mist! Dummes Gliedertier das! Mach was du Zwerg! Wo zu bist du denn überhaupt fähig! Oder bist du etwa so dumm wie dick?" "Ich könnte sie einspinnen lassen" sagte der Zwerg kleinlaut. "Ja spinnen ist gut" schallte es unter der Basuka hervor "das tun hier so einige. Oder Herr Hauptmann?" "Sei leise du kleine Kröte! Und du Zwerg, mach endlich!" Die Spinne konnte sich nur mühsam und unter Hilfe des Zwerges, der an einem ihrer Beine zog, wieder etwas befreien. Sie drehte sich um und fing an ein dichtes Netz vor und um die Achse zu spinnen. Nun müssen wir doch noch springen dachte Sambi als Zamis seinen Zunder und den Feuerstein hervor holte. "Willst du uns jetzt ein Abschiedsmahl kochen Zamis?" "Ja, siehst du kleine Kröte dein Freund hat den Ernst der Lage erkannt! Kommt besser raus dann passiert euch nichts!" Sambi hatte längst verstanden was Zamis vor hatte und kramte alles was sich an brennbaren Abfällen der vergangenen Jahre hier unter angesammelt hatte zusammen. Kaum traf der erste Funke auf den Haufen brannte er fröhlich und auch das Netz fing sofort Feuer und brannte sehr schnell lichterloh. Das man eine Spinne die am Hinterteil brennt so schnell hat weglaufen sehen wie nie zuvor und je wieder ist nicht bestätigt, wurde aber von Sambi später immer wieder beim erzählen dieser Geschichte besonders betont. Der Zwerg jedenfalls rannte so schnell er konnte hinter seinem Tier her und versuchte es wieder einzufangen. Die Elfin fing an hysterisch "Feuer, Feuer" zu rufen und wild gestikulierend und völlig konfus über den Hafenvorplatz hin und her zu laufen. 

"Ihr kleinen Kröten! Na wartet wenn ich euch erwische!" waren nur einiges was der Hauptmann neben vielen deftigen Flüchen und einigen unsinnigen Befehlen brüllte. "Zamis schau mal das Sicherungsseil brennt grad durch. Ist es nicht Das das den Bolzen sichert?" "Ja und dieser eiserne Splint hier scheint den Spannmechanismus zu sichern der den wohl auslöst, glaub ich ..." "Was du immer glaubst ..." mit diesen Worten zog Sambi an eben diesem. Der Bolzen sauste augenblicklich in Richtung des Hafenbeckens und zog das brennende Seil hinter sich her. "Ich weiß es Zamis." "Ja jetzt! Wie oft habe ich dir schon gesagt das du nicht immer alles ausprobieren sollst. Du musst nicht immer auf jeden roten Knopf drücken den du findest. Du weißt was dann immer passiert. Du hattest es mir versprochen ..." "Ja Zamis ich weiß, aber das hier war doch ..." "Mein Schiff! Schaut mein Schiff!" "... eine ganz andere ..." "Der Bolzen hat die Segel getroffen und in Brand gesetzt! Tut was!" "... Sache ..." "Löschen! Löscht mein Schiff! Alle Mann zum Schiff!" "... findest du nicht?" "Vergiss die Basuka! Wer ist hier der Hauptmann! Zum Schiff sagte ich!" "Und es war auch kein roter Knopf ... " "Beeilung alle Mann das Schiff löschen!" "... sondern ein Eisensplint." mit diesen Worten schlenderte Sambi gemütlich durch das allgemeine Durcheinander das hier grad tobte. Gefolgt von ihrem Gefährten Zamis der zeterte "Ein Bolzen ist kein roter Knopf ... dädädädää. Aber es ist trotzdem das Selbe". "Nein. Ist es ja auch nicht. Ein Knopf ist etwas das man drückt und ein Sicherheitssplint was an dem man zieht. Und außerdem war der aus Eisen und ..." 
"Ja ja ... ich weiß ... nicht rot ..."

"WER LACHT HIER!?! Wehe irgendwer erzählt was hier passiert ist! Denkt dran wer hier der Hauptmann ist! Sonst ergeht es euch schlecht!" "Aber was sollen wir in den Bericht schreiben Sire?" "Den schreibe ich selber!" "Ich habe es euch gleich gesagt das es eine dumme Idee ist" sagte die Elfe etwas schnippisch. " Ruhe da! Und wehe euch ich höre da ein Wort des Widerspruchs! Das war ein Unfall ist das klar! Und wenn wer fragt wie das passieren konnte sagt ihr es war ein Blitz!" "Aber Herr Hauptmann wir haben strahlend blauen Himmel" "DU weisst es wohl mal wieder besser was!?! Halte jetzt ja deinen Mund! Sonst kannst du das hier alles allein sauber machen Elfe!" "Der König ist es ..." "Was sagst du da!?!" "Ach nichts Herr Hauptmann." "Das will ich auch gemeint haben!"

"Der Fisch ist sicher verbrannt und ich bin Müde. Komm Zamis im Zwergendistrikt soll es ein hervorragendes Gasthaus geben und das beste Essen der Stadt." "Aber das können wir uns wohl kaum leisten meine Liebste. Auch wenn ich gut ein üppiges Mahl vertragen könnte" "Ja mit einem edlen Wein dazu und anschließend ein frisch bezogenes Federbett mit dicken weichen Kissen. Die haben da unten sicher noch etwas länger zu tun denke ich." sagte Sambi und schaute die Treppe hinunter auf das Durcheinander. "Aber dafür langen die paar Silbermünzen die wir haben sicher nicht." Sambi grinste Zamis an und holte ein paar Goldmünzen hervor. "Wo hast du die her?" "Gewechselt, die habe ich gewechselt..." "Gewechselt? Ich verstehe, von einem Beutel in den anderen stimmts?." "Ja Zamis, in meinen." Zamis und Sambi lachen kurz laut. "Lass mich nur machen sage ich dir doch immer oder?"


- Fortsetzung folgt oder vorab jeden Montag in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (3. September 2013)

Kapitel 2

Wie du mir so ich dir

"Eigentlich ist das eine Frechheit." Sambi streckt sich unter einer dicken Federdecke heraus. "Meinst du den Hauptmann oder den Preis für dieses Zimmer?" Zamis der Sambi gut kannte und wusste das sie gern länger schläft zog es vor jetzt besser erst einmal nicht weiter zu fragen. "Ich habe die ganze Nacht nachgedacht weißt du ..." Sambi drehte sich noch einmal auf die Seite und ihr Kopf schien fast völlig in den dicken Kissen zu verschwinden. "Ja und?" "Es ist hier zu laut! Morgens poltern sie hier rum, zur Mittagszeit dieses geklapper vom Besteck die ganze Zeit und selbst am Nachmittag bekommt man kein Auge zu hier. Denken die denn nicht einmal daran das es Leute gibt die abends und nachts arbeiten?" "Arbeiten?" "Im Gegensatz zu dir mein Schatz nennt man das was ich mache arbeiten." "Oder so ähnlich?" fragte Zamis etwas schnippisch. "Nun pass mal auf. Du beschwerst dich über die hohen Preise oder? Und du beschwerst dich über diesen Hauptmann, oder etwa nicht?" "Hmmm" Zamis nickte und wusste das dieser Unterton sicher nichts Gutes bedeuten würde. "Schau mal wir suchen doch ein Plätzchen an dem wir uns niederlassen können. Und die große Schmiede wird wohl nicht mehr gehen." "Nein da sollten wir uns in der nächsten Zeit besser nicht mehr sehen lassen." "Und da dachte ich mir wir könnten uns ja hier niederlassen." Zamis ahnte, nein er wusste, das es nun sicher nicht mehr lange dauern würde bis es << ja ihre Idee >> gewesen sein wird. "Schau, der Wachoberfutzi, wie hiess der noch gleich?" "Kawarogal" antwortete Zamis der wusste das Sambi nie auf Namen achtete. "Kawarogul klingt nach Gruhl und benimmt sich auch so!" entgegnete Sambi und lachte laut. "Also dieser Gruhl von Hauptmann der hat nicht genug Männer um hier Patrolie zu laufen. Und die Preise hier sind exorbitant hoch, was nur stört wenn man etwas kaufen will. Aber dadurch dann dafür sorgt das genug Gold die Beutel wechselt. Müssen wir nur dafür sorgen das einiges davon in unseren landet." Ein zufriedenes Lächeln legte sich auf Sambis Gesicht. "Aber wir sind keine Händler und haben auch gar kein Kapital. Wie stellst du dir das vor," wollte Zamis wissen. "Als erstes kümmern wir uns ums Kapital und gehen mal auf das Schiff, die Kiste suchen von der der Gruhl gestern sprach."

"Die waren ja fleißig und haben gröbsten Schäden ja schon behoben" sagte Sambi als sie ganz oben auf der Stadtmauer saßen. Von diesem Platz aus konnte man weit übers Meer gucken und auch den gesamten Hafen mit seinen drei Stegen, die von dem Pier ins Meer ragten, gut übersehen. Selbst der Vorplatz des Hafen mit seinen Händlerständen und regem Treiben war gut zu beobachten. "Es kursieren die wildesten Gerüchte, von einem Unfall oder gar Blitzschlag war die Rede. Mache meinten auch das dort wohl Magie missglückt ist und andere meinten das es kein Wunder sei und der wohl nur zu dumm war." "Du hast dich schon umgehört Zamis?" "Ja, ich war früher wach und wollte dich nicht wecken, da war ich kurz unten im Schankraum". "Dann nehmen wir das Letzte als Grund für die unterschiedlichen ersten Ausreden. Das klingt logisch und so wie ich den Gruhl einschätze wird er hier nicht viele Freunde haben." Leise flüsternd und kichernd blieben sie noch etwas sitzen und genossen den Sonnenuntergang. Der Mond ging gerade auf da waren beide urplötzlich und wie von Geisterhand von der Mauer verschwunden. "Pssst leise. Auf gehts Zamis die Arbeit wartet," hörte man aus der Dunkelheit die am unteren Ende der Hafenmauer schon im Sonnenschein herrschte und die nun im fahlen Licht des Mondes mit der Umgebung zu verschmelzen schien und das fahle Licht fast gänzlich aufzehrte. Leise huschen zwei kleine schattenhafte Gestalten über den Platz die wohl höchstens von einer Eule wahrgenommen worden wären. Sie schlichen zu dem Schiff das nun ohne Segel am mittleren Steg fest vertäut lag. Geschickt hangelten sie sich an einem der Taue auf das hintere obere Deck unter dem sich die Kapitänskajüte befand. Dort verweilte sie lauschend eine ganze Weile. "Keiner an Bord. Die saufen sicher alle in der Hafenkneipe wo sie doch im sichersten Hafen der Welt liegen." flüsterte Sambi und nickte kurz. Zamis hatte verstanden und schlich sich leise und vorsichtig die Treppe hinunter die er gestern noch heraufgestürzt war. Als er in die Kajüte trat war Sambi bereits durch das hintere Fenster geklettert und grinste ihn an. "Schneller ich war schneller." "Ja du hattest auch den kürzeren Weg." "Aber den gefährlicheren ich hätte ins Wasser fallen können". "Ja, ja ist schon gut du hast ja gewonnen" sagte Zamis etwas resigniert.

"Das der so dumm ist hätte ich auch nicht gedacht," sagte Sambi als die Sonne langsam aufging. Sie hatten eine lange Nacht hinter sich und obwohl sie auf dem Schiff nicht das gefunden hatten was sie suchten so waren beide doch mit dem Ergebnis ihrer Arbeit zufrieden. "Immerhin wusste nun jeder in der Stadt das der Hauptmann wohl selber Schuld an diesem Missgeschick war. Auch bekamen sie einen Tipp wo dieser Kawagruhl, wie Sambi in fortan nannte, wohnte. "In der Halsabschneidergasse" murmelte Sambi "wie passend." "Was murmelst du da" fragte Zamis. "Ach der Gruhl der wohnt da. Am Ende der Halsabschneidergasse sage der Wirt. Und er hat mir sogar erzählt wo die ist. Hörst du Zamis?" "Ja in der Hals..." "Nein ich meinte da vom Markt." fuhr Sambi ihm über den Mund. "Der Schreihals schreit wieder. Na der Gruhl," erklärte Sambi kurz den verdutzt dreinschauenden Zamis. "Wenn der da auf dem Markt rumbrüllt kann er nicht ..." "Zuhause sein." ergänzte Zamis sofort.

"Eine Sackgasse die man nur erreicht wenn man durch dieses Haus hier geht. Wirklich schwer zu finden wenn man sich hier nicht auskennt." sagte Zamis nachdem sie beide mehr als nur einmal daran vorbeigelaufen waren. "Ja sehr gut versteckt." erwiderte Sambi als sie das Haus erreichten das sich am Ende der Gasse befand. Sie schauten sich vorsichtig um aber auch hier war das was sie suchten nicht zu finden. "Der hat von vorn bis hinten gelogen. Der hat keinen Schatz und kann seine Leute wohl auch gar nicht bezahlen." sagte Sambi als sie wieder in dem Durchgang zur Gasse saßen. Das Durchgangshaus war wohl mal eine Schenke zu mindest stand ein großes leeres Fass in der Mitte des Raumes an der Wand die der Theke gegenüber lag. "Ja das denke ich auch," Zamis der die beiden kleineren Fässer auf er Theke vergeblich auf ihren Inhalt überprüfte wirkte etwas abwesend und gähnte schläfrig. Der Tag war schon fast bis zur Mittagsstunde vorangeschritten und da Sambi meinte das das Gasthaus zu laut zum schlafen sei und sie sich noch so eine Nacht auch gar nicht hätten leisten können, beschlossen sie es sich in einer dunklen Ecke hinter der Theke gemütlich zu machen.

"Zamis, wach auf. Zaamiiiss," etwas verschlafen und noch verdutzter öffnete Zamis die Augen. Er blickte in das engelshafte Gesicht seiner Gefährtin Sambi und wunderte sich das sie so früh und vor ihm wach und vor allem so gut gelaunt war. "Was ist so wichtiges passiert," fuhr Zamis noch etwas verstört hoch. Er wusste was dieses frühe Wecken zu bedeuten hatte, blickte sich um und fragte "Was gibt es so Wichtiges das dich so fröhlich stimmt?" "Ich habe ein Haus für uns gefunden." "So? Wo hast du das denn gefunden?" "Na hier du Dummkopf." "Was HIER?" etwas ungläubig schaute Zamis auf dieses ruinenhafte Gemäuer. Blickte auf die Spinnenweben und die leeren Fässer, auf die verstaubten leeren Flaschen die oben auf einem noch verstaubteren Bord standen und kniff sich in die Hand. "Was willst du denn hier in dieser Ruine?" "Ich? Du wolltest doch das wir uns irgendwo ein ruhiges Heim suchen. Einen Ort an dem wir uns nach getaner Arbeit ausruhen können. Einen Ort der sicher ist und an dem wir unsere Ruhe haben. Und das hier findet man nicht mal wenn man danach sucht." "Aber wo von wollen wir hier denn leben oder willst du eine Kneipe aufmachen?" "Ich und eine Kneipe? Du spinnst wohl Zamis. Lauter besoffene, pöbelnde Gäste die erwarten das ich springe wenn sie gröhlen? So weit kommt es noch!" Sambi schien etwas erbost zu sein wusste Zamis doch was sie von solchen Orten hielt. "Nein wir wischen dem Gruhl eins aus." "Wie willst du dem denn eins auswischen?" "Lass mich nur machen." sagte Sambi wie üblich und Zamis wusste das dies nichts Gutes zu bedeuten hatte.

"Nun aber los wir haben zu tun," sagte Sambi ohne Zamis auch nur ein kurzes Frühstück zu gönnen. Sie nutzen den frühen Nachmittag und fragten sich schlussendlich bis zum Grundstücksverwalter des Königs durch. Kurz bevor dieser Feierabend machen wollte betraten sie sein Büro und verkündeten ihre Absicht eine neue Gastwirtschaft in der Stadt eröffnen zu wollen. "Das ist aber mutig," sagte dieser und fügte an "in letzter Zeit haben einige Wirte aufgegeben und wir hätten einige sehr schöne Objekte frei." "Oh das ist ja gut" sagte Sambi mit einem Lächeln. Zamis verstand sofort und fügte an, "Sie meint für unser Geschäft. Wegen der dadurch mehr vorhandenen Kunden." Der leicht verdutze Beamte lächelte kurz und sagte "Ach so ja, ich verstehe, sehr Geschäftstüchtig, ja wahrlich. Dann wollen wir uns die doch mal ansehen bevor ihr euch das noch anders überlegt." "Habt ihr nicht bald Feierabend?" fragte Sambi ihn und Richtung Zamis ergänzte sie "vielleicht sollten wir uns das besser wirklich noch mal überlegen." Ach nein so viel Zeit habe ich grad noch," der Grundstücksverwalter suchte hecktisch seine Unterlagen zusammen und Sambi wusste das diese kleine Drohung wohl die beabsichtigte Wirkung nicht verfehlt hatte.

"Ja sehr schön renoviert und alles neu und frisch gestrichen." Sambi nickte dem Verwalter zustimmend zu. "Nur können wir uns das Personal nicht leisten. Ihr müsst verstehen das unser Startkapital nicht so üppig ist und wir ja auch noch gar nicht wissen wie viel wir dann einnehmen werden. Und kündigen kann man diesen Leuten ja auch nicht so einfach sagtet ihr grad oder?" "Nein das ist leider nicht möglich. Aber ich hätte noch ein anderes Objekt ohne Personal im Angebot das zwar nicht ganz so schön ist und eine nicht so gute Lage hat aber auch sofort zu pachten wäre. Kommt ich zeige es euch gern." sagte der Grundstücksverwalter des Königs und winkte den beiden Gnomen ihm zu folgen. Nachdem sie sich noch ein weiteres Objekt in einem anderen Stadtviertel angesehen hatten das aber bereits zum Teil vermietet war kamen sie zu einer wirklich gut gelegenem ehemaligen Wein-und Speiselokal.

"Hier hinten ist noch ein seperate Küche angeschlossen und dort geht es hinab in den Weinkeller. Die Galerie im ersten Stock ist bequem über die Treppen links und rechts zu erreichen." Der Verwalter deutete gestenreich auf die beiden langen Treppen an den Seiten des Schankraumes und dann in die Mitte auf den Balkon über der Theke zu dem sie führten. "In diesem Bereich haben wir auch noch vier kleine Tische die sich als Separee mit Stellwänden gut gegen die Sicht abschirmen lassen. Sehr beliebt bei jungen Pärchen oder frisch Verliebten, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine." Der Verwalter zwinkert Zamis zu und wird leicht rot als er den letzten Satz etwas belustigt zum Besten gibt. "Ja, aber das ist sicher teuer und wir sind ja nur zu Zweit, Wenn wir dann immer noch die Treppen rauf müssen," Sambi wiegt den Kopf leicht hin und her. "Aber die Küche, ihr sagtet doch das euer Gefährte ein hervorragender Koch ist." "Ja das kommt noch erschwerend hinzu. Wer soll denn dann da immer hoch laufen. Und auch der Preis den ihr nanntet erscheint mir für uns etwas zu hoch. Versteht mich nicht falsch für dieses große Etablisement ist es wirklich nicht zu viel. Aber wir sind ja ganz frische Unternehmensgründer und nicht schon groß im Geschäft." "Ja dann wird es allerdings schwierig, ob ich dann noch etwas habe," Der Verwalter schaut etwas ratlos, blättert in seine Unterlagen und schüttelt fast resigniert den Kopf. "Wir hatten da ein Objekt im Auge das wir durch Zufall entdeckt haben das uns zusagen würde," sagte Sambi und Zamis lächelte sie kurz an. "So? Laut meinen Unterlagen habe ich euch aber alle Gaststädten dieser Stadt gezeigt. Das wundert mich nun aber. Aber führt mich doch einmal dort hin, wir werden sehen was sich da machen lässt." "Wir können das sonst auch morgen erledigen, ihr habt doch sicher schon längst Dienstschluss." "Nein, nein" eine leichte Panik und die Befürchtung diese beiden jungen Gnome würden es sich doch noch anders überlegen durchzuckte deutlich sichtbar das Gesicht des Verwalters. Die Drohung hatte also gewirkt.

"Hier ist es" rief Sambi und sprang mit einem so kräftigen Satz auf den Thresen das der Staub aus den Regalen rieselte. Es war mittlerweile schon nach Sonnenuntergang und sicher nach Dienstschluß als die drei sich endlich in den Durchgangsraum einfanden in dem die beiden Gnome gestern genächtigt hatten. "Es tut mir außerordentlich Leid das wir drei mal an dem Eingang vorbeigelaufen sind. Ihr müsst entschuldigen aber wir sind erst seit 2 Tage in der Stadt und kennen uns hier noch nicht so gut aus." "Ja, schon gut" leicht abgehetzt und ermüdet klopft der Verwalter sich den Staub von seinen Schultern der beim Betreten aus den Regalen auf ihn niederfiel. "Und wo ist nun das Gasthaus?" fragte er. "Na hier. Ihr steht mitten drinnen. Das ist doch ein Gasthaus oder etwa nicht?" fragte Sambi mit einem unschuldigen Lächeln im Gesicht. "Ich meine, die Fässer hier und dann die Theke," Sambi trat noch einmal mit den Fuß kräftig darauf. Der Verwalter begann zu niesen als die Priese Staub auf seine Nase traf. "Gesundheit" "Hier gibt es nicht mal Stühle und Tische," immer noch ungläubig schaute sich der Verwalter mit offenem Mund um. "Und sehr solide gebaut," Sambi holte zu einem neuen Tritt aus. "Schon gut, schon gut, ich glaube es euch werte Gnomin, es langt," entfuhr es dem Amtsmann und Sambi dachte, das denke ich auch. Er schaute auf die verstaubten Regale über ihm und ging fassungslos und kopfschüttelnd weiter in den schummrigen Raum.

"Das ist ein Punkt über den wir sprechen müssen, hier ist nicht renoviert und unmöbliert ist es auch. Ich dachte wir machen das auf eigene Kosten und ihr kommt uns dafür ein wenig mit der Pacht entgegen." Zamis entzündete eine Kerze und stellte sie auf das Fass auf der Theke. "Des weiteren fehlt hier eine Tür und auch die Beleuchtung müsste erneuert werden. Nicht das dies am Ende bei den Gästen den Eindruck macht es wäre eine finstere Spelunke." "Ja Beleuchtung," stammelte der Verwalter und versuchte etwas in seinen Unterlagen zu finden oder zu erkennen. "Ich weiß grad nicht wo hab ich denn die Unterlagen hier drüber." Auch ein Schild würden wir gern über der Tür haben damit man uns besser findet." "Ja, Schild, sie müssen noch im Büro sein." "Und wie sieht es mit der Unternehmensförderung aus, können wir die gleich hier mit beantragen."
"Ja, nein Zimmer 5, erste Tür rechts und dann den Flur runter." "Bitte was?" fragte Zamis den verzweifelt suchenden Beamten. "Ich meine die Antragsformulare." "Wie teuer wäre denn das?" fragte Sambi und der Beamte schien wieder zu sich zu kommen.

"Also das mit der Renovierung und der Beleuchtung ist das eine. Wenn ihr das selber machen wollt kann die Stadt euch da sicher mit der Pacht entgegen kommen. Da dies hier aber ein öffentlicher Durchgang nach Paragaph 227 der städtischen Wegeverordnung ist, dürfen hier auch keine Türe eingebaut werden." Nach kurzem Überlegen ergänzt er "diesen Antrag hatten wir glaube ich von eurem Vorgänger bereits abgelehnt. Ich erinnere mich aber nur schwach. Das war während meiner Lehrzeit wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich werde es aber noch einmal in den Akten überprüfen wenn ich wieder im Büro bin." "Dann läuft hier ja jeder durch und hinterlässt seinen Dreck. Und wer macht den weg?" " Laut Paragraph 56 Absatz 3 B, ist der Besitzer oder Bewohner einer Straße und als solche ist dies hier anzusehen, verpflichtet für die Sauberkeit und Eisfreiheit zu sorgen." "Ja mit der Eisfreiheit habe ich auch kein Problem aber das ständige Fegen. Das wird sich doch sicher bei der Pacht auswirken. Ich meine das sind ja Kostenfaktoren die wir als ehrbare Geschäftsleute berücksichtigen müssen. Da sollten wir noch mal in Ruhe drüber reden bevor wir hier was unterschreiben. Was meinst du Zamis?" "Ja, ich denke das wir das durchaus berücksichtigen sollten und die Stadt wird ihnen gnädiges Fräulein und ihnen mein Herr sicher entgegen kommen." Der Verwalter war augenscheinlich sehr überrascht und fassungslos dieses Objekt überhaupt vermieten zu können. "Gut dann halten wir das mal fest." Sambi zog ein Pergament aus einer ihrer verborgenen Taschen ihres Mantels und reichte es, mit den Worten "Kann ja mal passieren das man seine Unterlagen vergisst aber ich habe da mal was vorbereitet", dem Beamten der ihn prüfend las.

"Ergänzen wir wie gewünscht das wir darauf hingewiesen wurden das dies ein Durchgang nach Paragraph" sagte Sambi und nahm ihre Schreibfeder in die Hand. "227, Paragraph 227" sagt der Verwalter selbstsicher und von sich überzeugt. "Und ergänzt den Paragraphen 56 Absatz 3 B, hier noch unter "Pflichten des Pächters". "Gut dann zahlen wir jetzt 2 Goldstücke an und bleiben in der Zeit der Renovierung und bis zur Eröffnung erst mal pachtfrei." Sambi wirft Zamis ihren Goldbeutel zu und sagt, "Zahl du, du stehst hier ja auch als Pächter drinnen. Und wenn ihr mir den Erhalt noch auf unserem Exemplar quittieren mögt Herr Stadtrat. Ein Betrag dankend erhalten langt uns als Quittung." "Ich muss dann mal los und wünsche für eure Gastwirtschaft einen guten Erfolg und gute Geschäfte," sagte der Amtmann, nachdem es nun schon sehr spät geworden war und die Verträge unterzeichnet waren, sichtlich erleichtert und immer noch verwundert das Gebäude überhaupt vermietet zu haben. Zamis winkte dem Verwalter noch nach "Ja euch auch noch einen schönen ruhigen Feierabend." "So Zamis die Arbeit wäre beendet jetzt wird gefeiert. Komm mein Schatz," Sambi winkt Zamis zu und hüpft in die dunkle Ecke hinter der Theke.


----------



## Ugla (1. Oktober 2013)

Kapitel 3



Rache ist süß oder stark alkoholhaltig



Ja so war Sie seine Sambi, dachte Zamis und ließ die letzten Wochen noch einmal Revue passieren. Sie hatten mit Glück die große Schmiede der Zwerge gerade noch rechtzeitig verlassen können bevor man sie dort suchte und keiner schien ihnen gefolgt zu sein. Ihre Ankunft in der Stadt der Menschen war jedoch nicht weniger aufregend gewesen. Nun hatten sie dort seit einigen Wochen eine völlig heruntergekommene Schänke gepachtet. Der Plan damit den verhassten Stadtwachenkommandanten zu tubben und von ihm in irgendeiner Art Wegegeld zu erpressen war gleich im Ansatz von diesem Stadtamtmann vereitelt worden. Nun ritten sie auf ihren neuen Tigern durch die alte Stadt und das Land der Elfen, das eigentlich nur die Krone eines riesigen Baumes war. Dieser, so sagte man, war der erste Baum und wohl auch das erste Lebewesen auf dieser Welt. Dies zumindest besagte eine Legende der Elfen die dort schon seit ihrem ersten Tag lebten oder es zumindest behaupteten. Es waren aufregende Wochen und es gab viel was sie für die Elfen getan hatten bevor diese bereit waren ihnen einen ihrer Reittiger zu verkaufen oder besser zu schenken. Und wie immer bei solchen Geschäften merkten sie es nicht wie Sambi sie dabei um ihren Finger wickelte. Nun waren sie gerade auf dem Weg zum Schiff das sie wieder in die Stadt der Menschen bringen würde.



"So es geht nach Hause", sagte Sambi als sie am Kai auf das Schiff warteten. Nach Hause, dachte Zamis und konnte sich mit diesem Begriff noch nicht recht anfreunden. "Du meinst in diese heruntergekommen Kneipe mit - nach Hause?" fragte Zamis etwas verunsichert. - "Schänke" - "Aber du wolltest doch nie Wirtin werden, darf ich dich daran erinnern." "Das will ich auch nicht mein Schatz. Aber wir brauchen etwas wo wir uns von unseren Unternehmungen erholen können. Ein Dach über dem Kopf. Einen Ort an dem keiner Fragen stellt auf die wir keine plausible Antwort haben. Ein seriöses Auftreten und eine Quelle unseres Reichtums bei der keiner fragt woher dieser kommt." Zamis wusste das es wenig Sinn machen würde mit Sambi über etwas zu diskutieren das sie sich in den Kopf gesetzt hatte und in diesem Fall hatte sie sogar mal Recht. "Lass mich das nur machen" waren dann stets ihre Worte und genau das bekam er nun zu hören. "Aber wie willst du eine Kneipe aufmachen ohne dabei Wirtin zu werden?" "Schänke!", sagte Sambi, "Eine Schänke das klingt gehobener" "Kneipe oder Schänke das ist doch das selbe zumindest für den der hinter der Theke steht." "Wir werden aber nicht hinter der Theke stehen sondern oben auf den Tresen sitzen. Schliesslich sollen die Gäste uns ja sehen." sagte Sambi etwas schnippisch und lachte laut. "Und wie willst du die Schänke nennen? Zum glücklichen Schurken?" Zamis lachte laut, "Das wäre wohl etwas zu auffällig." "Zamis veralbere mich nicht ich meine es ernst", und genau das hatte Zamis befürchtet.



"Ein Herz für Gnome" sagte Sambi als sie das Schiff betraten. "Ein Herz für Gnome?" fragte Zamis etwas unsicher. Es war der Name der Gilde der sie bereits beibetreten waren noch bevor sie die große Schmiede erreichten. Sie liebten ihre Unabhängigkeit und waren dort nur Mitglieder geworden weil es für den Beitritt so viel Gold gab das sie sich einen weiteren Rucksack hatten leisten können und nun wollte Sambi so die Schänke nennen? "Ja, das klingt einladend, harmlos und freundlich und gibt uns eine perfekte Tarnung. Wer würde bei dem Namen schlimmes erwarten? Und auch du hast damals gleich gesagt das wir uns diese Gilde früher oder später unter den Nagel reissen werden." Zamis erinnerte sich noch sehr genau daran war es doch mal wieder einer dieser Momente an dem die beiden Gnome das selbe dachten sondern es auch wie aus einem Mund aussprachen. "Und das bringt uns auch diesem Ziel ein Stück weiter voran." "Dann brauchen wir Öffnungszeiten und Gläser und Wein und Bier. Und vorher müssen wir noch Tische und Stühle besorgen. Wo sollen die Gäste denn sonst sitzen?" "Sitzen? Die sollen sich doch einfach auf den Boden setzen wenn sie nicht mehr stehen können. Dann fallen sie am Ende auch nicht vom Stuhl" erwiedere Sambi laut lachend. " Oder rutschen unter den Tisch "ergänzte Zamis der ebenfalls laut loslachen mußte. "Ausserdem habe ich keine Lust von Tisch zu Tisch zu laufen nur weil da wer nach der Bedienung schreit, wer bin ich denn. Und Gläser muß man nur abwaschen, die sollen direkt aus den Flaschen trinken. Die kann´man auch besser transportieren, denke dran Paragraph was weiß ich, wir dürfen keine Türen haben. Oder hast du dran nicht mehr gedacht?" "Du meinst also wir sitzen da auf der Theke und die Leute kommen von sich aus und holen sich die Getränke? Welcher Gast macht denn soetwas nur um dann aus der Flasche zu trinken und sich auf dem Fußboden zu setzen? Die gehen bevor sie was bestellt haben wenn sie sehen das wir nicht mal einen Schemel haben auf dem sie es sich bequem machen können." "Ach was, du wirst es schon sehen. Lass mich das nur machen..."



Einige Wochen war das nun her und wo sie auch gingen oder standen stritten sie sich über die Farbe der Polster der neuen Möbel. Sie hatten zwar nie welche bestellt oder in Auftrag gegeben und es auch nicht vor, erzählten aber jedem der es hören oder auch nicht hören wollte das Gegenteil. Es kamen sogar schon einige Neugierige vorbei die fragten ob die Schänke schon eröffnet sei und gaben Tipps wo man am besten Möbel bekommen kann oder welche Farbe der Polster wohl am besten passen würde. Aber egal ob blau - zu kalt, gelb oder weiß - zu empfindlich, schwarz - wir sind doch keine dunkle Kaschemme oder rot - so ein Etablissement sind wir nicht, keine Farbe schien zu passen. Selbst grün, die Farbe die jeder Paladin empfahl, kam aus eben diesem Grund nicht in frage. Auch rosa, pink oder violett, gestreift oder karriert, selbst geblümt kam als Vorschlag, der aber meist schnell wieder zurück genommen wurde wenn man nur das Gesicht von Sambi dazu sah. Ein Gast bot sogar seine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten an und wollte das Gestühl eigenhändig fertigen. Aber wie immer fand Sambi sofort eine plausible Ausrede. Werbung hatte Sambi es genannt und obwohl Zamis es nicht für möglich hielt zeigte es Wirkung. Sie waren viel gereist und hatten sich einen Vorrat an Getränken angelegt und auch schon das eine oder andere wieder verkauft. Auch hier bewies Sambi das sie durchaus geschäftstüchtig war. Es stellte sich aber immer häufiger die Frage wann sie denn nun endlich offiziell eröffnen würden?



"Weißt du Zamis wir wären doch ganz schön dumm wenn wir offiziell eröffnen. Unser Pachtvertrag verhindert das doch schon, wohnen wir hier doch nur gratis solange wir das nicht tun. Und wenn wir offiziell eröffnen erwarten die Gäste auch Öffnungszeiten und wir machen uns zu Sklaven unserer Gäste und verlieren unsere Freiheit. Willst du das?" Zamis schüttelte den Kopf. "Ich auch nicht!" sagte Sambi sehr energisch. "Aber wie stellst du dir das dann vor?" fragte er. "Das die Leute einfach vorbei kommen und gucken ob wir da sind?" "Du bist gar nicht so dumm" sagte Sambi lachend. "Die Leute kommen doch so schon vorbei und überschütten uns mit ihren gut gemeinten Ratschlägen." "Ja und einige fragen schon nach der Karte oder einer Preisliste", Zamis nickte. "Preisliste? Du machst Scherze, was glauben die das wir ein seriöses Versandhaus sind? Nein eine Karte mit Preisliste ist doch kontraproduktiv. Die einen finden nicht was sie trinken wollen die anderen die Preise zu hoch oder das Angebot zu gering. Die die nur ein wenig Kupfer haben befürchten das sie sich einen Besuch hier nicht leisten können und die die einen gut gefüllten Geldbeutel ihr eigen nennen lachen über die Schnäppchen. Nein das ist nicht gut. Wir sollten die Preise flexibel halten und sie dem Gast anpassen und individuell auf jeden Gast eingehen. Individualität, nicht nur im Angebot oder Ambiente, und das eingehen auf den einzelnen Gast erhöht nicht nur die Attraktivität sondern auch den Preis und das Trinkgeld und somit den Gewinn. Lass mich das nur machen." Zamis hatte verstanden, er verzog leicht das Gesicht und nickte wie immer etwas resigniert. "Du machst das schon meine Liebe ..." antwortete er wie immer wenn er keine Lust auf eine ewig lange und aussichtslose Diskusion hatte und Sambi nickte zufrieden.



Er hätte die Frage nicht stellen sollen dachte Zamis noch als er erneut auf einem dieser Flugtiere saß das ihn von dem letzen weit entferten Ort zu einem noch weiter entfernten führen sollte. Ihr Weg würde sie sicher wieder durch sehr gefährliche Gegenden führen die, wie Sambi sicher sagen würde, nur etwas gefährlicher sind als die Letzen durch die sie kamen. Und er wusste das Sambi damit wie immer etwas untertrieben hatte als sie laut "Lauf Zamis, schnell, lauf" rief und eine übergroße Hyäne sich auf ihre Fährte setze, auf deren Speisekarte sie wohl soeben gelandet waren. Und das alles nur für ein Eis, dachte er, hätte ich bloß nichts gesagt. Doch trotz oder gerade wegen ihrer kurzen Beine konnten sie diesem gefährlichen Raubtier mit einem kurzen Sprint und einigen geschlagenen Haken entkommen. "Es ist wohl besser wir schleichen uns hier von Schatten zu Schatten anstatt dauernd sprinten zu müssen" saget er noch immer etwas ausser Atem". "Genau das wollte ich auch grad vorschlagen" kopfnickend stimmte Sambi seinem Vorschlag zu. Schleichend und jeder möglichen Gefahr ausweichend erreichten sie schliesslich eine Rennbahn die mitten in einer öden Wüste lag. "Hier soll es das heissbegehrte Eis geben, was ich gut verstehen kann. So heiß und trocken wie es hier ist. Lass uns uns mal durchfragen Zamis. Wir brauchen das unbedingt." Unbedingt?" fragte Zamis vorsichtig. "DU hast doch gesagt das wir etwas Besonderes brauchen oder?" Zamis kannte diesen Unterton nur zu gut, nun war es also wieder mal seine Schuld. "Und DU sagtest das die Leute sich doch bei uns kein Bier kaufen würden wenn sie es nebenan für einen Bruchteil des Preises bekommen können oder?" Ja, da war er, der Fehler der die Hyäne fast statt gemacht und ihnen fast das Leben gekostet hatte. Und der Rückweg lag noch vor ihnen.



"So das Eis habe ich bekommen. Wir müssen uns nun aber beeilen damit es nicht schmilzt. Ich habe einen Tipp bekommen das auf der anderen Seite der Wüste eine Goblinstadt liegt von der aus wir wieder zurück fliegen können. Da können wir uns gleich noch mal nach exotischen Getränken umsehen und sparen noch wertvolle Zeit. Also trödel nicht rum und lass uns endlich los". "Und das ist weniger gefährlich?" "Das nicht aber es ist kürzer auch wenn das Risiko etwas größer ist." "Etwas größer?" fragte Zamis noch einmal nach. "Ja aber nur ein ganz kleines bischen ..."



Zamis war froh als er wieder in der Schänke saß und wollte sich an all die Gefahren die in der Wüste auf sie lauerten nicht gern zurück erinnern. Krokolisken die beide Gnome aufeinmal hätten verschlucken können, Skorpione so groß das sie kaum in die Schänke gepasst hätten geschweige denn durch die Tür und Schildkröten deren Panzer auch als ein Heim für die beiden Gnome ausreichen würden, würde man die Kröte da nur raus bekommen. Riesige Raubvögel deren Sturzangriffen sie nur durch ihre Geschicklichkeit und einem kurzen Sprint hatten knapp entkommen können. War das Eis das wert gewesen? Sambi lachte als er die Frage stellte und meinte nur er solle sich nicht so anstellen nun hätten sie wenigstens was zu erzählen wenn die ersten Gäste eintreffen würden. Sie betrachteten die Ausbeute ihrer Einkaufsreise durch weit entfernte Gegenden. Biersorten die es nur bei den Zwergen gab, den Wein aus dem Djungel der Trolle und Kirschgrog, nicht zu vergessen das Eis der Rennbahn das lecker nach Erdbeer schmeckte und sicher gut als Nachtisch zu verkaufen wäre. Langsam nahm ihr Getränkeangebot Gestalt an. Sie fingen an ihre neuen Errungenschaften zu verkosten.



"Bäähhh, ist das süß" Sambi schüttelte sich "wie können die Elfen das nur trinken, Das verklebt einem ja den ganzen Mund" Zamis sah ihr Gesicht und reichte ihr schnell ein Getränk zum nachspühlen. "Hmmm, so geht das ja. Das war ja richtig köstlich so gemischt. Was war das Zamis?" "Das war die erst beste Flasche die ich fand," Zamis schaute auf das Etikett "Met, das war einfach nur billiger Met." "Das war köstlich". "Was du magst doch keinen Met sagtest du eben noch". "Nein nur der Met ist ... nicht ganz so ekelig wie dieser Melonensaft. Aber wenn man die im Mund mischt dann ist es köstlich. Gut immer noch etwas zu süß aber druchaus ... sagen wir interessant." "Also hat es dir geschmeckt?" "Nein nicht besonders Zamis. Aber ich denke das es bei Elfinen sicher gut ankommen wird." "Wie meinst du das?" "Na schau. Du wolltest doch was besonderes damit die Leute auch kommen. Etwas das uns von allen unterscheidet, oder?" "Ja, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht worauf du hinaus willst." "Gib mir mal ein Eis. So nun lutsche es mal und dann nimm dir einen kräftigen Schluck von diesem Bourbon hier und mische es im Mund. Und was hast du nun?" "Kalte Zähne?" "Nein, nun hast du einen Bourbon aufs Eis gekippt." "Ah, ich verstehe" sagte Zamis mit einem lächeln. "Bourbon auf Eis. Aber was hattest du denn eben Met auf Melonensaft?" " Nein das hört sich nicht gut an und lässt sich so wohl schwer verkaufen." "Da hast du sicher Recht" sagte Zamis und lächelte leicht triumphierend. "M&M, so werden wir Das nennen". Sambi lächelte noch triumphierender Zamis zu und fügte ein "Lass mich das nur machen" an.



Sie probierten noch einige Getränke und ihre Kombinationen aus und dachten sich, unter viel Gelächter und zunehmend erheitert und berauscht, tolle Namen dazu aus. <Eis und Heiß> oder <Süß und Sauer> sowie ein <Djungelvulkan>, der wirklich explosionsartig aus Mund und Nase schoß wenn man nicht aufpaste, ergänzten ihr neues Angebot. "Das bekommst du sonst nirgends und wir können damit werben das du es nur exclusiv bei uns bekommst. Das könnte klappen," sagte Zamis leicht lallend. "Exclusiv ist gut, besonders für den Preis," sagte Sambi noch zu ihrem Schatz als sie sich kurz vor Sonnenaufgang von ihrer aufregenden Reise ausruhten und es sich hinter der Theke in ihrem neuen Heim zum Schlafen gemütlich machten. "Und könnte klappen? Dann ist es vorbei mit der Ruhe die der Gruhl hier hatte, jawohl. Du wirst schon sehen. Lass mich das nur machen ..." waren die letzen Worte die Zamis ins Ohr geflüstert wurden bevor er erschöpft einschlief.

- Fortsetzung folgt oder vorab jeden Montag in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (21. Oktober 2013)

Kapitel 4

Auf gute Nachbarschaft

Gelangweilt saß Sambi auf dem Tresen. Das war mal wieder typisch kaum sollte es mit der Arbeit losgehen wurde Zamis Mutter "krank". Und ich habe ihm noch gesagt das er ihr nichts davon schreiben soll das er nun einen anständigen Beruf hat und wir ein eigenes Geschäft. Nun war er schon drei Tage bei dem Schwiegerdrachen, wie Sambi sie immer nannte wenn Zamis nicht da war. Und er wird wieder behaupten das seine Sachen vom waschen eingelaufen sind wenn ich sie wieder weiter machen muß und mir von den köstlichen Kuchen die sie für ihn gebacken hatte vorschwärmen. Eine Frechheit so was! Und meine Wäsche? Wäscht sie die auch? Nein im Gegenteil sie zetert bestimmt wieder rum das es ja eigentlich wohl meine Aufgabe sein sollte seine Wäsche zu waschen. Aber was kann ich dafür das sie in der Erziehung ihres Sohnes versagt hat. Hätte sie ihm das anständig beigebracht müsste sie sich nun nicht damit rumplagen und sich darüber auch noch beschweren. Außerdem hätte Zamis dann auch meine Wäsche gleich mitwaschen können.

Sambis Laune war nicht die Beste als ein älterer Herr mit einer blutjungen Elfenschönheit herein trat. Mit den Worten "Hallo ich bin Sambi" wurde das Paar begrüßt. "Was machst du denn hier?" fragte der wie ein Priester gekleidete Alte. "Wir wohnen hier und werden hier bald eine Schänke eröffnen." "Oh dann sind wir wohl Nachbarn ich wohne nämlich am Ende der Gasse." "Seit wann wohnst du da?" fragte Sambi etwas irretiert. "Oh schon seit dem Tag als ich hier in der Stadt ankam. Das mag wohl gute 15 Jahre her sein." "So lange schon? Und der Gruhl? Wohnt der auch bei dir?" fragte Sambi immer noch etwas verstört. "Welcher Gruhl? Nein ich wohne da allein, heute wollte ich nur meiner Nichte mein Zuhause zeigen," sagte der Priester und die Elfin nickte leicht errötend. "Verstehe, nur eurer Nichte, ja," Sambi musterte das ungleiche Paar. "Wollt ihr vorher noch etwas trinken? Ein Bier oder einen Wein? Das hebt nicht nur die Stimmung" "Ähm, nein danke, aber es ist schön zu wissen das wir nun ein Gasthaus als Nachbarn haben. Da ist der Weg zum Wein nicht mehr so weit." mit diesen Worten gingen beide in die Gasse. Soso, seiner "Nichte" das Haus zeigen. Sambi hüpfte lautlos vom Tresen und verschmolz mit den Schatten der Häuser als sie die Gasse betrat. Vorsichtig und lautlos erreichte sie den Eingang in dem die beiden verschwunden waren und blieb lauschend stehen. Der Magier schien bei seiner Führung gerade am Schalfgemach angelangt zu sein und bevor der alte Herr seiner elfischen Nichte noch mehr als nur das weiche Bett zeigen würde verließ Sambi die Gasse wieder und setzte sich wieder auf den Tresen.

Gestern diese elegant gekleidete Menschenfrau, die sich noch vergewisserte das man ihr folgt, auch wenn sie mich kaum bemerkt haben dürfte. Sie ist extra noch auf der Treppe stehen geblieben und ließ die Tür auf als sie sich auf dem Bett stehend und tanzend entkleidete. Dann der Zwerg der dort seine sadistischen Spielchen mit was weiß ich für einem Dämonen führte. Die toten Ritter die seit kurzem das Land verseuchen waren nicht viel besser, als sie einen der Ihren für immer von dieser Welt verbannten. Ein Geheimagent, der nicht näher genannt werden wollte, hatte dort sein Hauptquartier und fast so etwas wie eine feste Sprechstunde für Kuriere. Der andere Magier der sich dort immer zu seinen Studien zurück zog, weil er dort allein war und es so schön ruhig ist. Ein Pärchen Elfendamen die sogar noch etwas tranken, zur Stimmungshebung und auf gute Nachbarschaft, bevor sie sich zurückzogen um sich "sich gegenseitig zuwendeten". Ein Spion der Horde der sich dort vor der Militz verbarg und sich mit seinen Hordenkumpanen traf. Und nicht zuletzt der Gruhl der Stadtwachen, insgesammt 13 Leute die dort wohnten und alle dachten sie wären die Einzigen. Der Verwalter des Hauses war wirklich sehr geschäftstüchtig und durchaus spendabel als Sambi ihn darauf ansprach. Zamis wird Augen machen wenn ich ihm von diesem Geschäft erzähle. Da bräuchten wir ja bald garnichts zu verkaufen. Aber nein, Sambi hatte andere, höhere Ziele und ihre Ehre als Schurkin verbot ihr sich an Zunftkollegen zu vergreifen. So etwas erzeugt nur Ärger und genau den wollte sie hier nun wirklich nicht auch noch haben. Also nahm sie das großzügige Schweigegeld nicht nur an sonder auch wörtlich und behielt dieses Geschäft und auch das Gold für sich.

Nun ist er schon mehr als eine Woche beim Schwiegerdrachen und lässt sich mit Kuchen vollstopfen und mich hier rumsitzen. Na immerhin kenne ich nun die Nachbarn. Komisch nur das der Gruhl hier noch nicht durchkam oft scheint er nicht zuhause zu sein. Wie gut das ich Zamis überreden konnte hier eine Schänke aufzumachen, vom Wegezoll hätten wir hier ja nie leben können. Ich gehe besser mal los, mache einen Stadtrundgang und schaue dabei mal wo der Gruhl sich sonst rumtreibt. Sambi schlendete auf den Hauptweg der um die Kanäle führte. Er bildete ein Kreuz und mit seinen Brücken verband er alle vier Viertel der Stadt. Von oben betrachtet sah sie aus wie ein Kleeblatt, ein vierblättriges Glückskleeblatt sagte Sambi später oft wenn sie von ihrer neuen Heimatstadt schwärmte. Hecktisch rannten die meisten Leute hier geschäftig hin und her. Einige suchten Handwerkswaren oder deren Lehrmeister auf. Andere wollten etwas kaufen oder auch verkaufen. Wieder andere waren auf dem Weg zum Hafen um mit den dort abfahrenden Schiffen zu den Elfen zu fahren oder in das neu entdeckte Nordreich in dem es außer Schnee und Eis wohl auch einige Schätze zu finden galt, so sagte man. Kaum einer achtete da auf eine kleine Gnomenfrau die dicht an den Häusern den Weg entlang schlenderte. 

Wenn man auf das Faß springt und dann auf den Kistenstapel müßte man von dort auf die Mauer kommen und von dort über das Dach hier und dem da hinten auf den Vorsprung dort und von dort könnte man die ganze Straße von hier bis da drüben und gegenüber sogar noch die Ecke vom Viertel der Magier einsehen. Sambi schlendete durch den Torbogen der in das Handelsviertel führte. Und hier den Weg zum Flugmeister und den Eingang des Gasthauses. Sogar den Friseur hat man im Auge. Ich denke ich werde den mal aufsuchen. Friseure haben immer viel zu erzählen und wenn ich an Zamis und den Staub denke sollte ich mir dort mal eine neue Frisur machen lassen. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der sagt wenn er wieder kommt. Und ob ihm das überhaupt auffällt. Und wehe nicht dann werde ich ihm aber was erzählen. 

"So kleine Dame wie gefällt euch mein Werk?" "Sambi, ihr dürft gern Sambi zu mir sagen Herr Jellinek. Ja es ist sehr praktisch und als Wirtin kann ich meine Haare ja nicht so offen tragen, von daher gefallen mir die gerollten Zöpfe sehr gut. Ihr habt wirklich ein meisterliches Werk vollbracht. Zamis wird mir da sicher zustimmen." "Ja er wird es sicher sofort bemerken." "Das will ich für ihn hoffen", Sambi gab dem Friseur ein üppiges Trinkgeld. "Kommt das Geschrei vom Markt?" frage sie bevor sie sich wieder auf den Weg machte. "Ja das ist dieser Verrückte von den Stadtwachen." "Dieser Gruhl?" "Gruhl? Nein alle nennen ihn nur Kawa. Er ist dort der Oberhampelmann." "Ist der nicht Hauptmann?" '"Doch, doch, ja, so schimpft er sich wohl. Aber keiner meiner Kunden sagt das. Die nennen ihn alle nur Hampelmann oder Schreihals." "Passt beides zu diesem Gruhl. Stellt euch vor er wollte meinen Gefährten den Piraten verkaufen und hat bei dem Versuch doch glatt sein eigenes Schiff verbrannt." "Ja",Jellinek und Sambi fingen an zu lachen, "ich hörte davon." "Wie gesagt, wir von << Ein Herz für Gnome >> werden bald in der Halsabschneider Gasse eröffnen. Wollt ihr euch das sonst noch aufschreiben?" Der Friseur schüttelte leicht den Kopf und rief Sambi hinterher "Ihr habt es so oft erzählt, ich kann es mir sicher auch so merken."

Der schreit hier wieder nur rum und bepöbelt die Leute, ich sehe mit diesen zu Schnecken aufgerollten Zöpfen aus wie eine Trutsche vom Land und viel zu fest hat er die auch aufgerollt. Das zieht an meiner Kopfhaut und ziebt wenn ich mich bewege. Wie soll man sich da konzentrieren. Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Schönheit. Und dafür nicht so leicht erkannt zu werden. Der Gruhl hat mich jedenfalls nicht wiedererkannt ging Sambi durch den Kopf als sie mal wieder auf dem Kistenstapel am Rande des Marktes saß und an Zamis dachte. Die Chefin der Gilde war gestern zu Besuch in der Schänke und freute sich das der Name der Gilde nun bald über dem Eingang hängen würde und erteilte Sambi sogar die Erlaubnis weitere Mitglieder einzuladen, Zamis in Abwesenheit natürlich auch. Sie war eine wirklich nette Gnomendame und von daher mit Ihnen Verwand. Eine Eigenart unter Gnomen die sich alle als Brüder, Schwestern, Cousins und Cousinen, Onkel oder Tanten, ansahen und deren Verwandschaftsgrad eher von den Sie umgebenden Gnomen als von dem Blut das in ihren Adern floß abhing. Denn schliesslich floß in allen Gnomen das gleiche Gnomenblut. Das so auch fremde Gnome mit der Zeit Mitglieder der Familie wurden in der sie lebten war nur logisch und schloß in seltenen und besonderen Fällen selbst Mitglieder anderer Rassen ein. Nett ist Sie, die Chefin, fast zu nett für das was wir vorhaben. 

Was hat sich denn getan in unser lieben kleinen Gilde? Sambi sah sich das Gildenbuch an und wer denn neu dazugekommen ist. Lauter Magier, wir haben ja viel mehr dieser Zunft als von sonst irgendeiner. Und aus unser Zunft? Keiner? Das kann doch nicht sein. Sie schloß das Buch und widmet sich wieder dem Treiben auf dem Markt zu. Marktanalyse nannte Sambi das und von diesem Kistenstapel hier oben hatte man den besten Überblick. Ein in goldener Rüstung gekleideter hoch aufgewachsener Mensch der mit breiter Brust den Gruhl zurecht wies. Das konnte nur ein Paldin sein und die hübsche Elfe da ganz in weiß hell schimmerndes Gewand, so können nur Priester des Lichtes rumlaufen. Wobei das Licht an sich ja nicht schlecht ist, spendet es doch immer auch Schatten dachte Sambi und kicherte leise in sich hinein. Viele von dieser neuen Rasse die vor nicht all zu langer Zeit mit einem Raumschiff abgestürzt war und sich seitdem munter vermehrte. Ein Zwergenkrieger in verbeuelter Plattenrüstung und einem riesigen Zweihandschwert auf dem Rücken. Aber was war das, ein in schwarzem Leder gekleiderter Gnom, an seiner Seite hängen zwei Dolche und er trägt kein Gildenabzeichen. Sambi sprang sofort von ihren Kisten herunter. "Hallo, ich bin Sambi. Bist du ganz allein unterwegs und wohl möglich auf der Suche nach Leuten die Ein Herz für Gnome haben?" 

_Hier werter Leser möchte ich mich entschuldigen das in diesem und sicher auch noch in späteren Fällen auf Namensnennungen verzichtet wird und ich auf weitere Einzelheiten des Gesprächs nicht weiter eingehen möchte. Es mag etwas ungewöhnlich erscheinen aber Verschwiegenheit ist in den Kreisen in denen sich Sambi und Zamis bewegen durchaus üblich und oft überlebenswichtig. Ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz wie man so schön sagt, an das ich mich hier besser halte. Denn ihr wollt ja sicher das ich die Geschichte noch zuende erzählen kann, was auch in meinem Interesse ist.
_
Vier aus der Zunft, davon zwei Gnomenbrüder und eine Schwester, dann der tapfere Kriegerbruder macht fünf Neue. War ja ein guter Tag für die Kopfgeldjagd und gegen die Langeweile heute. Zufrieden erreichte Sambi die Schänke. "Hallo mein Schatz, bist du auch endlich mal wieder da?" " Sambi meine Liebste lass dich umarmen." "Fett bist du geworden, hat sie dich wieder mit Kuchen vollgestopft?" "Nein hat sie nicht. Sie war doch ..." "Erzähle mir nichts. Während du dich da amüsiert hast hatte ich hier die ganze Arbeit. Typisch Mann! Und sonst fällt dir nichts auf?" "Du hast Staub gewischt?" "STAUB GEWISCHT? Ich war beim Friseur und sehe schrecklich aus! Verschandelt hat der mich, trutschig, wie ein Landei! Und du sagst Staub gewischt?" "Ähm du hast natürlich Recht mein Schatz, es war mir sofort aufgefallen aber ich dachte ..." "Du dachtest, interessant das du mal dachtest." "Ich dachte ich sage da besser nichts zu ..." "Besser nichts dazu? Ich sehe schrecklich aus und du sagst ... da besser mal nichts zu?" "Du weisst doch, egal wie du aussiehst ich liebe dich trotzdem." "Pah faule Ausrede, nicht mal angeguckt hast du mich." "Deine Stimme hat mich so verzückt das ich die Augen schloß um ihr besser lauschen zu können." "Augen schloß? Pass mal auf das ich dir nicht gleich deine Augen schliesse. Aber das mache ich jetzt wohl besser mal bevor ich noch explodiere. Ich hatte eine schwere Woche und mußte deine Arbeit noch mitmachen und du sagst ... Staub gewischt. Ich lege mich jetzt jedenfalls erst mal hin und das solltest du besser auch. Morgen wartet viel Arbeit auf uns, Staubwischen zum Beispiel. Und wisch dir die Kuchenkrümel aus dem Bart die pieksen immer so. Und jetzt laß mich schlafen." Sambi drehte sich zufrieden um, zog die Decke über den Kopf. Ich liebe es wenn die Dinge klappen und meine Pläne aufgehen, war das Letzte was ihr durch den Kopf ging bevor sie mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln einschlief.

- Fortsetzung folgt oder vorab jeden Montag in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (12. November 2013)

Kapitel 5



Gesetze und ihre Hüter





Der köstliche Duft von diesem schwarzen Bohnengebräu das man aus dem Norden mitbrachte weckte Sambi. Zamis lächelte Sie an, "Ich wusste das dich das aufwecken würde." Ja, es riecht köstlich und wach macht es auch, dachte Sambi und gab Zamis einen Kuss. "Bist du mir noch böse?" fragte er. "Nein, mein Schatz ich war gestern nur etwas überarbeitet und hatte mich geärgert das mir die Überraschung nun doch nicht geglückt war. Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Staubwischen fertig sein und dich überraschen. Und du achtest da dann nicht mal drauf geschweige denn wie ich aussehe. Aber vielleicht war ich auch nur überarbeitet. Ich hatte so viel zu tun die ganze Zeit über und gestern war besonders schlimm." "Schon gut meine Liebe ich hätte dir sagen sollen das du wundervoll aussiehst, auch mit der Frisur." "Du lügst immer so nett. Ich hatte das ja nur zur Tarnung so gemacht. Aber ich werde heute noch zum Friseur gehen und das ändern. Ich hoffe ich kann das zwischen die Termine schieben die ich heute noch alle habe. Nur dann schaffe ich das mit dem Staub hier nicht. Aber ich kann auch morgen zum Friseur gehen der ist sicher morgen nicht pleite, meinst du doch auch mein Schatz oder?" Etwas reumütig erwiderte Zamis ihr, "Erledige du mal deine Termine und geh zum Friseur, das mit dem Staub hier mach ich schon. Ich war ja auch zwei lang Wochen nicht da." "Ach Zamis ich liebe dich", sagte Sambi und gab ihm einen Kuss. Und noch mehr liebe ich es wenn meine Pläne aufgehen dachte sie noch als die Sonne unterging und ihr Tag begann.



Sambi balancierte einen Turm aus Haaren über die Brücke die zur Schänke führte, der so hoch war das er über die gemauerte Brüstung der Brücke ragte. Zamis versuchte ein ernstes Gesicht zu machen und nicht zu lachen so komisch sah es aus. Aber es musste ihm gelingen würde er den heutigen Tag noch ruhig verbringen wollen das wusste er genau. "Geh noch nicht rein es könne noch etwas Staub in der Luft sein." "Und wie sehe ich aus?" "Zum verblieben süß," war das einzige was Zamis dazu einfiel und von dem er hoffte das es für sein Glück ausreichend wäre." "Das hast du wieder mal nett gesagt mein Schatz, aber lach nur es hat seinen Zweck bereits erfüllt." "Welchen Zweck sollte das denn erfüllen" Zamis versuchte vergeblich sich weiter zu beherrschen aber als Sambi extra noch einmal mit dem Turm auf ihrem Kopf wackelte und diesen dummen Gesichtsausdruck aufsetze und laut loslachte konnte er nicht anders als auch laut los zu prusten. "Du siehst urkomisch aus Liebes aber sag mir mal was das wieder soll." "Werbung, das nennt man Werbung. Was meinst du denn was ich die ganze Zeit über gemacht habe. Ich war die letzten Tage ständig bei diesem dummen Friseur, hab stundenlang Marktanalysen betrieben und dafür gesorgt das wir bekannt werden. Ich habe etliche Bewerbungsgespräche geführt und unseren Einfluss dadurch mächtig gestärkt. Ich habe geschäftliche Kontakte geknüpft und mir die Stadt hier einmal genauer angesehen. Es tun sich einige interessante Möglichkeiten hier auf. Auch scheint es hier eine Art Bettlergilde zu geben deren Anführer ich kennen lernte. Wir haben für unser neues Zuhause eine recht gute Wahl getroffen wie ich finde. Und es kommt noch besser" Sambi schaute die leere Straße auf und ab und winkte Zamis in die Schänke die frisch gebohnert und gesäubert im Mondschein glänzte. "Fein hast du das gemacht mein Schatz ich hätte es nicht besser machen können." sagte Sambi und mit einem zufriedenen Gesicht, das sie immer machte wenn ihre Pläne aufgegangen waren, hüpfte sie auf den Tresen. "Es gibt keine Organisation unserer Zunft hier in der Stadt. Alles nur Einzelgänger die nach einem sicheren Platz suchen. Einige haben ihn nun bei uns gefunden."



Sambi erzählte Zamis ausführlich was alles passiert war und oft konnte er kaum glauben was er da hörte. "Dreizehn wohnen da und alle wissen nichts voneinander?" "Ja mindestens so viele, kann sein das ich wen übersehen habe, ich saß ja nicht nur hier drinnen rum." "Und wir sind jetzt zwölf in der Gilde?" "Genau mit dir und mir sind wir zwölf aus der Zunft. Aber es sind immer noch zwei Magier mehr da. Nicht schlecht für zwei Wochen oder? War doch eine gute Idee von mir uns hier niederzulassen." Hab ich es doch gesagt nun war es also passiert dachte Zamis, nun war es _Ihre Idee_. "Was hältst du von der Idee hier in << Ein Herz für Gnome >> eine sichere Bleibe und hier in der Schänke einen sicheren Treffpunkt einzurichten?" "Könnte klappen aber der Hauptmann?" "Ach der, den kann hier sowieso keiner riechen. Schreihals und Hampelmann sind noch die freundlichen Dinge die ich über ihn gehört habe. Die paar Leute die er hat schikaniert er wo er nur kann. Beliebt ist anders sag ich dir." "Aber er wird sich doch nicht angucken das wir hier vor seiner Haustür unser Hauptquartier einrichten." "Vor _seiner_ Haustür? Der soll mal was sagen den schlage ich mit seinen eigenen Mitteln. Außerdem weiß das ja keiner und was können die Wirte dafür, sie suchen sich die Gäste doch nicht aus. Du verstehst?" Zamis nickte.



Zamis wusste das es Sambi auf die Dauer nicht gefiel jeden Tag zum Friseur zu gehen und sich eine neue Frisur machen zu lassen auch wenn ihr Argument des Verlustes des Wiedererkennungswertes durchaus einleuchtend klang. "Ich hörte das es hier in der Gegend eine Art Räuberbande geben soll die rote Halstücher als Erkennungszeichen tragen," sagte Zamis zu Sambi als sie Tags darauf den Markt beobachteten. "Was meinst du dazu die als unser Markenzeichen zu nehmen?" "Hmmm jaa, schau mal an", Sambi stieß Zamis geistesabwesend an und ihr Blick weiß in eine abgelegene Ecke des Marktes. "Der Gruhl und der Stadtverwalter. Was die da nur zu bereden haben und was wohl in dem Beutel ist?" "Klingt nach Gold, was meinst du zu dem Vorschlag Sambi?" "Vorschlag? Ähm, ja gut, wenn du es meinst Zamis." "Dann lass uns los" sagte Zamis, "die Tücher besorgen".



Das die gut organisierten Räuberbanden die dieses Gebiet unsicher machten, das sich an den Wald anschloss der die Stadt umgab, ihr Erkennungszeichen nicht freiwillig an konkurrierende Kollegen abgaben braucht hier kaum erwähnt zu werden. Aber unsere beiden kleinen Helden hatte gute Argumente die sie gern und geschickt mit ihnen austauschten, ihre Dolche. Hase und Igel nannte Sambi die Taktik die sie schon geübt hatten als sie noch Räuber und Gendarm mit Zamis kleinem Bruder spielten. Welche Rolle dieser einnahm kann man sich sicher denken, er war jedenfalls nicht der Räuber. Nicht nur aus diesem Grund war es weder hier noch sonst anzuraten sich zwischen diese Beiden zu stellen oder wohlmöglich einem von ihnen im Kampf den Rücken zuzudrehen. Was schwer möglich war wenn man sich urplötzlich und fast wie aus dem Nichts in ihrer Mitte wiederfand. Wie auch einige der Räuber die sie gerade getroffen hatten feststellen mussten.



"Zamis wir können hier noch nicht weg. Ich habe gerade gehört das sie den Braumeister gekidnappt haben und ihn hier irgendwo in den Hügeln versteckt gefangen halten. Den müssen wir befreien den armen Mann." "Aber wir haben die Halstücher ich dachte wir machen uns auf den Heimweg?" "Der soll ein ganz besonderes Bier brauen." Trotz einiger Hinweise das es ja schließlich auch Zunftkollegen seien die auch Durst hätten und was würde es sie überhaupt angehen, verlängerte diese kleine Konversation ihr kurzes Abenteuer noch ein wenig. Aber außer das es ihr Ansehen auch unter den Menschen steigerte und eine weitere Biersorte ihr Angebot bereicherte verschafften es ihnen einen neuen, unendlich dankbaren, Freund der ihnen noch einige Türen öffnen sollte.



Türen die die Schänke nicht hatte und laut Paragraph 227 der städtischen Wegeverordnung auch nicht haben durfte. So konnte jeder auch ohne anzuklopfen herein kommen und die Bewohner der Gasse ihr Zuhause ungestört durch die Schänke erreichen. "Heee ihr da!" Sambi und Zamis wurden augenblicklich aus ihrer Ruhe gerissen. "Oh Herr Hauptmann das ist aber nett. Ich heiße Sambi und das ist Zamis. Wir sind hier die neuen Wirte. Mögt ihr ein Bier?" "Ich bin im Dienst, da gibt es kein Bier! Also her damit!" "Ähm, ihr sagtet das ihr im Dienst seid und man dann kein Bier trinken darf?" "Aye" "Und wollt dann doch ein Bier?" "Ich bin der Hauptmann da ist das was anderes!" "Ah verstehe und eure Wachen? Dürfen die im Dienst ein Bier trinken?" "Nein! Dienst ist bei uns Dienst und Schnaps ist Schnaps! Merkt euch das! Und nun gib mir ein Bier Kleine!" "Sambi, ich heiße Sambi," sagte sie und reichte ihn ein Schlauch Zwergenbier. "Wir suchen noch eine Servieruniform und ihr kennt euch doch mit Uniformen aus. Vielleicht wäre es euch ja möglich uns da zu beraten." Sambi zog das rote Halstuch vor das Gesicht." "Ja nun seht ihr aus wie ich euch kleinen Würmer eingeschätzte oder meint ihr ich bin dumm und wüsste nicht wer hier seit kurzem wohnt? Ihr kleinen Strolche. Aber lasst euch gesagt sein das das tragen von roten Halstüchern die das Gesicht verdecken hier in Sturmwind verboten ist. Das sind die Erkennungszeichen von den Räuber aus dem Umland und hier in der Stadt nicht erlaubt." "Oh wirklich, ich sah schon einige Magier und selbst einen Paladin der ein solches Tuch trug." " Das ist was anderes Paladine und Magier dürfen die tragen!" "Paladine und Magier dürfen das und wer nicht?" "Schurken!" "Dann ist das tragen von Halstüchern also nur Schurken verboten?" "Du hast es verstanden! Es ist ihr Erkennungszeichen und von daher ihnen hier in der Stadt verboten! Haltet euch also besser daran wenn ihr keinen Ärger wollt! Oder glaubt ihr ich wüsste nicht was in meiner Stadt so vor sich geht!" Mit diesen Worten verschwand der Hauptmann in der Gasse und begab sich in das Haus an deren Ende, das er sein eigen nannte.



"Der wird uns sicher noch Ärger machen" sagte Zamis und auch Sambi hatte schon damit gerechnet. "Der spielt sich nur auf. Oder glaubt ihr ich wüsste nicht was hier so vor sich geht?" Zamis liefen die Tränen vor Lachen als Sambi den Gruhl nachäffte. "Nein wir glauben es nicht, wir wissen es. Der weiß nicht mal das er in seinem eigenen Haus nicht als einziger wohnt. Was will der mir erzählen der Kasper. Aber er hat Recht, wir sollten die Tücher nicht nutzen. Das führt nur zu unnützem Ärger. Nicht auffallen das sollte unser Ziel sein. Und wir sollten auf die Gesetze achten." "Du meinst das hier keine Dämonen rein dürfen wie das auf dem Schild steht das ich vorhin geputzt habe?" "Nein oder besser nicht nur. Ich meinte das wir auf die Gesetze achten die wirklich wichtig sind. Auf unsere ..." Zamis versuchte ein verstehendes Gesicht zu machen aber Sambi die ihn nur zu gut kannte konnte er damit nicht täuschen. "Na, wir wollen hier doch an einem sicheren Platz ausruhen und das wollen doch auch viele unser Zunft.," Zamis nickte. "Dann sehen wir zu das dies der sicherste Platz in der Stadt wird. Ein Ort an dem sich jeder aus der Zunft ausruhen kann. An dem keiner Fragen stellt wo er her kommt oder was er da getan hat. Ein Ort an dem man ungestört Gleichgesinnte treffen kann und an dem man sich nicht ständig umschauen muss." "Du meinst die aus unser Zunft?" "Natürlich, aber vor allem meine ich zu allererst einmal uns. Oder glaubst du mich interessiert was ein Paladin will oder wo sich eine Priestess wohl fühlt?" "Und was meinst du was dieser Hauptmann dazu sagt." " Das laß mal meine Sorge sein mein Schatz. Lass mich das nur machen," sagte Sambi und winkte Zamis hinter die Theke. " Nun komm, ich mach das schon ..."


- Fortsetzung folgt oder vorab jeden Montag in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## essnull (12. November 2013)

Dankeschön....ich liebe diese Geschichte....Gnomie Power


----------



## Ugla (16. November 2013)

Na dann ... hier das

Kapitel 6

Geben und Nehmen


"Hallo Herr Hauptmann schon im Dienst?" begrüßte Sambi den Gruhl der noch etwas verschlafen aus der Gasse kam. "Die kleine Dame, ganz allein, wo ist dein Kumpel denn hin? Ist er dir weggelaufen?" "Sambi ihr dürft gern Sambi sagen. Und mein Gefährte der ist noch geschäftlich unterwegs. Wegen der Stühle und Tische die wir geordert haben." "Ja ich muss auch los neue Rekruten rekrutieren." "Ja das ist wichtig, ich hörte euch sind grad zwei abhanden gekommen?" "Wer sagt das!?!" "Oh sie sagten es mir selber als sie hier durchkamen und euch verzweifelt Zuhaus suchten um ihren Dienst zu quitieren." "Quitiert haben die nicht! Ich habe sie erst degradiert und dann gefeuert! Jawohl!!! Diese Luschen und Befehlsverweigerer." "Ist es wahr das ihr dann nur noch drei Wachen habt, die nicht mal täglich zum Dienst da sind weil ihr sie nicht bezahlen könnt?" "Wer sagt das, natürlich bekommen sie was sie verdienen!" "Aber dann ist die Sicherheit hier ja garnicht gewährleistet. Wisst ihr wir als Geschäftsleute die keine Türen haben dürfen haben ein großes Interesse an Sicherheit. Und in einer Schänke wie unser wollen wir keine Bettler oder anderes Gesindel das unsere Gäste belästigt. Wir bieten schliesslich gehobene Gastronomie und sind keine von diesen dunklen Kaschemmen. Da können wir uns so etwas nicht leisten." "Wenn der Hauptmann der Stadtwachen sagt hier ist es sicher dann ist es sicher! Das ist schliesslich meine Stadt und ich weiß was hier los ist," fuhr dieser Sambi an. "Das mag stimmen aber was machen dann die verhassten Hordler hier in der Gasse. Wollten die etwa zu euch?" "Was Hordler, wer sagt das? Das hier Hordler sein sollen!" "Oh ich sah sie vorgestern mit eigenen Augen und ausser euch habe ich das noch keinem gesagt." Kawagruhl, wie Sambi ihn nannte, schaute die kleine Gnomin etwas erstaunt und ungläubig an und musterte sie etwas genauer. "Ja und auch die toten Ritter die zwei Tage vorher bei euch im Wohnzimmer ihre Rituale abhielten, haben doch sicher nichts mit euch zu tun oder?" "Rituale?!? Wer mach da irgendwelche Rituale?" "Dunkle, sie machten dunkle Rituale so viel ich mitbekommen habe. Aber ich kenne mich da nicht so aus ich bin ja nur eine kleine dumme Wirtin und verstehe nichts von Magie." "Woher hast du diese Informationen? Ausgedacht hast du dir das doch nur! Woher willst du das sonst wissen?" "Nun, sie mussten wie du hier durch und ich sagte ihnen Hallo," Sambi lachte als sie das verdutzte Gesicht sah. "Und du Herr Hauptmann sagst mir es sei hier sicher und du weißt was hier los ist?" 

Der Hauptmann der Stadtwache hatte den Berichten von den Ritualen und den verhassten Hordlertreffen sehr erstaunt und ein wenig erschrocken gelauscht und seinen Ärger darüber mit dem einen oder anderen Bier heruntergespühlt. "Das macht fünf Bier, das Erste aufs Haus habe ich nicht mitgezählt, macht Zweigoldfünfzig." "Das ist Wucher!" "Nein das ist kein Wucher, das waren Süderstader Starkbiere. Die man ausser bei uns in "Ein Herz für Gnome" nirgends sonst in der Stadt bekommt, die sind so teuer. Die schenken wir hier exclusiv aus, da ist der Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt. Ich erwähnte doch das wir hier gehobene Gastronomie anbieten." "Gehoben, die Preise vielleicht!" "Nun wenn du dir das nicht leisten kannst oder willst so zwingen wir weder dich noch sonst wen bei uns einzukehren. Und falls du nicht genug Gold in den Taschen hast dann solltet du das nächste Mal besser vorher nach dem Preis fragen. Und anschreiben gibt es bei uns nicht, das lass dir gleich gesagt sein. Oder willst du etwa die Zeche prellen?" Mit den Worten "Ja, ja, schon gut" kramte der stark angetrunkene Hauptmann sein letztes Silber zusammen.

Sambi zählte das Kleingeld nach und musterte den Gruhl der etwas von Begrüßungssold murmelte. "Seid ihr eigentlich erfolgreich bei euren Rekrutierungen?" "Ach hör mir damit auf! Da draussen laufen doch nur unfähige Idoten rum!" pöbelte der Hauptmann. "Keiner will hier Wache laufen oder hier in der Stadt für Ruhe sorgen!" "Gut das ihr dieses Problem angesprochen habt darüber wollte ich grad mit euch sprechen. Ihr sagtet doch das die Personaldecke bei euch eher dünn ist und eben meintet ihr das ihr kaum genug Leute findet die hier Wachdienst leisten." "Ja doch! Aber das ändert nichts an der Sicherheit in den Straßen!" "Darf ich euch an die Hordler hier erinnern. Das sieht mir eher so aus als würdet ihr Hilfe gebrauchen. Ich meine wir als Wirte bekommen einiges mit. Die Leute erzählen uns so manches, spätestens wenn sie mehr als nur ein Bier getrunken haben." "Wie kann man nur so dumm sein! Und euch etwas erzählen!" entfuhr es dem Hauptmann und genau das dachte Sambi auch schon die ganze Zeit. "Da hätte ich doch einen Vorschlag für euch. Wir hören uns für euch mit um und berichten euch was sich hier so alles hinter eurem Rücken abspielt. Ich meine ihr habt kaum Leute, das läd doch machen Bösewicht geradezu ein. Und so könnt ihr euch noch mehr auf das Rekrutieren neuer Wachen konzentrieren." "Hmmm, ein gar nicht so dummer Vorschlag Kleines!" "Sambi, sag doch einfach Sambi das machen alle." "Sambi gut Sambi! Mich nennt man nur Kawa!" "Ein wirklich hübscher Name. Also abgemacht Kawa?" "Ja abgemacht!" "Da wäre dann nur eine Bitte damit wir dir auch helfen können und unser kleines Geschäft auch Sinn macht." "Und die wäre?" "Nun wenn hier andauernd eure Wachen reinspazieren und die Gäste kontrollieren ist es nicht grad zuträglich. Weder für den Informationsfluß noch für unser Geschäft. Vom Trinkgeld will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Und glaubt mir, wir können und werden selber dafür Sorgen das sich hier kein Gesindel rumtreibt oder gar Krawall und Ärger macht. Gäste die sich nicht benehmen können fliegen sofort raus hier. Schliesslich betreiben wir hier eine gehobene Gastronomie und da können wir uns so etwas garnicht leisten." "Hmm klingt logisch!" "Und ihr müsst auch keine Angst haben das eure Leute während des Dienstes hier etwas trinken. Das würde ja nicht grad den besten Eindruck machen wenn die Wachen hier sturzbetrunken in die Kanäle fallen." Sambi lacht laut auf und der Hauptmann wird augenblicklich von der herzerfrischenden Lache angesteckt. "Nein das wäre sicher nicht gut! Was macht das für einen Eindruck!" "Also abgemacht?" "Abgemacht!"

"Dann laßt uns darauf noch einen trinken. Kennt ihr eigentlich einen Bourbon auf Eis?" "Was soll der kosten?" "Oh der geht aufs Haus. Prost und auf gute Geschäfte." Dem mixe ich nen vierfachen denkt Sambi und flößt Kawa noch fast eine ganze Flasche Bourbon ein. "Da wäre noch eine kleine Sache, nur proforma und für mich als Absicherung falls mal einer eurer neuen Rekruten hier versehentlich auftaucht." "Und die wäre... HICKS!" "Nun es wäre dann besser wir hätten da was schriftliches." mit diesen Worten zog Sambi ein Schriftstück aus einer verborgenen Tasche ihres Mantels hervor. "Ich habe das vorab schon einmal aufgesetzt da ich wußte das ihr schlau genug seid um die Vorteile dieser Abmachung zu erkennen. Und wie ihr ja selbst sagt laufen hier ja viele unfähige Idoten rum da ist was schriftliches immer besser. Wenn ihr also hier kurz unterschreiben würdet ..."

Sie hatten noch einmal auf diesen fantastischen Vertrag angestoßen und auf ihre gute Zusammenarbeit getrunken. Nun war es wohl eine knappe viertel Stunde her nachdem Kawagruhl die Schänke verlassen hatte als Zamis eintrat. "Schau wen ich unterwegs getroffen habe." Er deutete auf einen sehr jungen Gnom. Der Name spielt hier keine Rolle und ist mir auch grad in diesem Augenblick entfallen. "Ein Zunftmitglied und er war ganz verstört als ich ihn traf. Und das ist meine Gefährtin Sambi von der ich dir erzählte." "Was ist dir denn so schreckliches wiederfahren mein Kleiner? Erzähl mal" "Also da war dieser Grobian der grad am Steg aus dem Wasser der Kanälen kletterte. Er pöbelte total betrunken rum und als er mich sah, wie ich da lachend stand, wollte er mich verhaften und in den Kerker stecken. Zum Glück kam Zamis grad um die Ecke um mir zu helfen." Sambis und Zamis Blicke trafen sich und beide nickten sich kaum merklich zu. "Dieser Gruhl?" fragte Sambi Zamis. "Ja genau der." "Nun mein Kleiner das liegt daran das der kein Herz für Gnome hat. Und auch Schurken mag er nicht gerade. Aber ich kann dir einen Tipp geben wie er dich in Ruhe läßt." Der Kleine blickte Sambi fragend an die Zamis ein triumphierendes Lächen schenkte. "Was hast du wieder angestellt?" "Ach mein Schatz, ich habe gearbeitet und unsere Miete verdient." Mit diesen Worten legte sie Zamis zwei Gold in kleinen Münzen auf den Tresen. "Und so nebenbei habe ich dafür gesorgt das wir hier sicher sind. Wenn du also in Zukunft von diesem Gruhl nicht mehr beläsigt werden willst Kleiner und einen sicheren Platz hier in der Stadt suchst wo er und seine Kumpane dich nicht belästigen, dann hast du ihn soeben gefunden." Zamis sah Sambi an die ihn immer noch zufrieden anlächelte. "Was hast du wieder gemacht? Und was meinst du mit - der lässt uns hier in Ruhe? Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht." "Ich glaube es nicht nur, ich habe es sogar schriftlich" Sambi wedelte mit einem Blatt Papier. Ihre Lache durchdrang den Raum als sie in das ungläubige Gesicht von Zamis schaute und steckte die beiden anderen Gnome augenblicklich an.

Nachdem sich die Drei wieder ein wenig beruhigt hatten setzen sie sich gemütlich im Kreis auf den Tresen und Sambi fing an über die letzte Stunde zu berichten. Was fast länger dauerte als es in Wirklichkeit gedauert hatte, wurde ihr Bericht doch oft von dem Gelächter aller unterbrochen. Allein als sich Sambi aufstellte, die Hände in die Hüften stemmte, sich vor den beiden Männern aufbaute und mit den Worten "Hier gibt es nur unfähige Idoten! Jawohl!!!" den Hauptmann nachäffte, dauerte es einige Minuten bis sich die Drei wieder so weit beruhigt hatten das ihnen die Tränen nicht mehr die Wangen herrunter liefen. "Und er hat dir das wirklich unterschrieben und es nicht einmal durchgelesen?" "Der war so betrunken der hat doch eh alles doppelt gesehen" lachte Sambi "der konnte sicher nicht mehr lesen und ich bezweifle fast das der überhaupt lesen kann. Nun Kleiner weisst du wo du einen sicheren Platz in dieser Stadt finden kannst und wenn du auch sonst hier nicht belästigt werden willst zeige dem Gruhl das du zu uns gehörst. Ich lade dich gern in die Gilde ein. Nur für Zunftkollegen die nicht das Gildenwappen tragen können wir schwer etwas machen, außerhalb dieser Mauern," der Kleine nickte.

"Ein weiser Entschluß sich uns anzuschliessen" Sambi nickte zufrieden als sie die Tinte seiner Unterschrift im Gildenbuch mit einem saugenden Stempel trocknete. Ihre Stimme wurde augenblicklich ernst und eiskalt, sie blickte den Neuen sehr streng und ermahnend an. "Eins noch mein Kleiner, hier drinnen hast du dich zu benehmen und sollte ich dich dabei erwischen das du hier irgendwem in die Taschen greifst oder sonst wie belästigst wird es dir schlecht ergehen. Nicht nur das Zamis und ich hier wohnen, außer dir wollen auch noch zwanzig andere unser Zunft hier ihre Ruhe haben. Und lass dich nicht erwischen wenn du in der Stadt etwas anstellst. Wir können es uns nicht leisten unseren Ruf zu verlieren. Sollte das passieren dann halte uns da raus. Machst du es nicht werde ich dich eigenhändig aus der Gilde werfen und allen anderen erzählen wem sie es zu verdanken haben das sie sich hier nicht mehr sicher fühlen können. Was dann passiert brauche ich dir sicher nicht zu erklären oder?" "Ähm nein" überrascht von der urplötzlichen Veränderung der eben noch so freundlich und fröhlichen Sambi in eine eiskalte und einschüchternde Schurkin fragte der Neue kleinlaut "und dann darf ich in der Stadt nicht ...." "Ich sagte nicht das du deine Geschäfte nicht in der Stadt tätigen darfst. Ich sagte nur das du dich nicht erwischen lassen sollst dabei. Und wenn sie dich schon erwischen, dann halt uns da raus. Das ist besser für dich glaub mir. Hast du das verstanden?" Der Neue nickte, "gut dann wäre das geklärt dann laßt uns jetzt feiern und was trinken." Sambis Stimme war augenblicklich wieder die Alte und voller ansteckender Fröhlichkeit.

"Der wird sich vorsehen wenn er hier in der Stadt unterwegs ist, so wie du ihn angeguckt hast ist der ja zur Salzsäule erstarrt und hätte sich fast in die Hose gemacht. Ich dachte schon er tritt sofort wieder aus." "Ach was Zamis" Sambi zog den Filz vom Stempel ab, legte es vorsichtig auf die Anderen und glättete den Stapel, bevor sie ein neues unbenutztes Stück Filz auf den Stempel spannte. "Der weiß nun wenigstens das mit uns nicht zu spassen ist und wer hier was zu sagen hat und wer nicht." "Wie? Du meinst ..." "Ich meine egal wer hier in der Gilde Chefin ist, er hat gefälligst auf uns zu hören." "Und du willst wirklich dem Gruhl berichten was hier so gesprochen wird und wohl möglich wen verraten?" "Bist du verrückt ich und wen verraten. Das verbietet schon meine Schurkenehre das solltest du wissen" sage Sambi völlig entrüstet. "Also gut, wenn es keiner unser Zunft ist vielleicht. Oder wenn es ein Ortsfremder ist. Oder wenn wer meint er könne es ignorieren was wir ihm sagen dann vielleicht auch. Obwohl es da wohl besser wäre, auch wegen der Ehre, dem nur anzudrohen das wir ihn verraten. Wenn der dann schlau genug ist bietet er uns noch eine Beteidigung an ohne das wir danach fragen müssen. Auch wenn wer meint sich hier nicht an die Hausordnung halten zu müssen oder Ärger macht. Und wenn uns hier wer Konkurrenz machen will, dann auf alle Fälle auch." "Und die aus der Gilde?" "Die machen eh was wir sagen sonst sind sie raus und ihr ach so sicheres Leben ist vielleicht vorbei. Da sind die Stadtwachen dann sicher nicht mehr so nachlässig." Sambi zwinkert Zamis zu und ergänzt "von ihren dann ehemaligen Gildenfreunden einmal ganz abgesehen." "Und Die die trotzdem erwischt werden, was willst du für die machen?" "Wie dumm sollen die sich denn anstellen? Sie werden nicht kontrolliert oder von der Wache behelligt so lange sie unser Gildenwappen tragen. Und mal so unter uns, wenn sie sich beim Äpfelklauen schon von der Marktfrau erwischen lassen, dann haben sie den Beruf verfehlt und sollten die Zeit nutzen die sie dann haben und darüber nachdenken was sie falsch gemacht haben. Die haben es dann auch nicht besser verdient. Die wären ja eine echte Schande für die Gilde und die Zunft wenn sie sich so blöd anstellen." Die beiden hatten noch viel Spaß an diesem Abend, man hörte das eine oder andere Mal ein "Lass mich das nur machen habe ich dir doch schon immer gesagt". Sie lachten viel über den tropfnassen und völlig betrunkenen Kawagruhl, wie er da aus den Kanälen torkelte und beim Versuch zu laufen fast wieder in eben diesen gelandet wäre. Sehr amüsiert versuchten sie sich gegenseitig in der Parodie des Gruhls zu übertreffen und schliefen letztlich bei Sonnenaufgang seelig und zufrieden in ihrem neuen Heim hinter dem Tresen ein.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (16. November 2013)

Ugla schrieb:


> Doch was wären all die großen Herrführer und Helden je ohne all die kleinen Leute gewesen über die es wenig zu berichten gab?



Da ist dir ein Fehler unterlaufen. 
Der Inhalt der Geschichte finde ich bislang richtig gut aber mit deinem Schreibstil habe ich leider etwas Probleme.


----------



## essnull (2. Dezember 2013)

bitte mehr...ich liebe Sambsie schon jetzt...


----------



## Ugla (3. Dezember 2013)

@essnull
es wird mehr kommen aber im Moment wird die Geschichte ja immer noch weiter geschrieben, in der Zeitung. Gut Sambi lässt es sich grad ganz gemütlich auf ner Insel gut ergehen und beschäftigt sich mit dem was sie am besten kann - andere für sich arbeiten lassen. Aber da dies keine ausgedachte Geschichte ist sondern Ereignisse die sich, zu mindest aus Sicht der Gnomin, so dargestellt haben und im Rollenspiel so oder so ähnlich passiert sind ist es grad ein kleines Problem die Vergangenheit und die Gegenwart zeitlich unterzubringen. Wie du vllt in - Der BOTE - gelesen hast passieren gerade einige Dinge die "wichtiger" sind. Auch für diese Geschichte denn sie schreibt sich ja täglich weiter fort. Aber zwischen Weihnachten und Mitte Januar macht die Zeitung Betriebsferien, da wird sich sicher wieder mehr Zeit finden auch alte Geschichten neu aufzuschreiben und zu erzählen.

@ Kanos
Ich freue mich das dir die Geschichte gefällt auch wenn dir der Stil nicht liegt. Tut mir auch leid und mag sein das dir ein wenig Ambiente fehlt. Aber so ist oder besser war es in "Ein Herz für Gnome". Eine staubige Theke, keine Tische, keine Stühle, nur eine große Theke mit 2 leeren Fässern drauf. Gut an der Wand gegenüber stand auch noch ein großes Faß und ein verstaubter Leuchter hing von der Decke. Nur ist die Geschichte mit den Fenstern und was alles draus wurde sooo lang das da ein eigenes Kapitel wohl möglich nicht mal für ausreicht. Ach und wie es in Westfall aussieht oder zu der Zeit aussah zu beschreiben halte ich bei diesem "Publikum" oder den Lesern hier für überflüssig, wissen sie es doch meist besser als ich es beschreiben könnte.
Im übrigen liegt mir persönlich auch nicht viel daran. Ist diese Geschichte doch für mich eher eine Erinnerung an einen lieben Menschen der vor gut 2 Jahren von uns ging. Und da sie über 2 Jahre an gemeinsamen Abenden und weiteren bald 3 Jahren ohne diese, lang ist beschränke ich mich auf das Wesentliche. 
Auf Sambi und Zamis ...


----------



## Ugla (7. März 2014)

Kapitel 7



Geben und noch mehr nehmen



&#8222;Es fließt der Wein, es fließt das Bier, hoch die Krüge trinken wir, << Ein Herz für Gnome >> öffnet seine Tür und schenkt heute wieder aus." Überall in den Hauptstädten der Allianz erklingt wie auf ein geheimes Zeichen hin mit dem neunten Glockenschlag an diesem Abend dieses Lied. Laut herausgerufen von dutzenden Marktschreiern die allgemein auch als Schandmäuler bekannt waren oder als solche beschimpft wurden. In einer heruntergekommen Schänke, die eigentlich nur ein Durchgang in die Halsabschneider Gasse in Sturmwind war, der größten Stadt der Allianz, sitzt währenddessen ein Gnomenpärchen auf dem Tresen. &#8222;Tja mein Schatz wie habe ich das mal wieder gemacht?" fragt das Gnomenmädchen Sambi ihren Gefährten Zamis. Dies fragten sich auch viele der Besucher von Eisenschmiede, Darnassus und Sturmwind und sicher auch einige der Leser. Nur sehr wenige Langschläfer oder Nachtmenschen und andere eher zwielichtige und lichtscheue Gestalten brachten es mit dem gestrigen Abend in Verbindung, an dem gut zwei dutzend dunkle Gestalten ihren neuen Treffpunkt verlassen hatten und in alle Himmelsrichtungen und Herren Länder ausschwärmten. Zamis hingegen antwortete eher karg &#8222;Gut, gut meine Liebe. Ich wusste ja &#8211; du machst es schon. Nur woher sollen &#8230;" er konnte den Satz nicht beenden denn vom Markt erschallte ein: &#8222;Ihr findet <<Ein Herz für Gnome>> in der Halsabschneider Gasse 1, im Zwergendistrikt von Sturmwind. Sambi und Zamis erwarten euch dort mit einem gratis Willkommenstrunk." Etwas erstaunt sah Zamis seine Sambi an. &#8222;Gratis Willkommenstrunk?" fragte er mit ungläubigem Gesichtsausdruck. War das Wort Gratis doch nur in Sambis Wortschatz zu finden wenn es darum ging etwas zu bekommen. &#8222;Ist das dein Ernst? Gratis heißt wir verschenken hier was! Seit wann verschenkst du was? Das wäre mir ja völlig neu!" Zamis dachte an seine letzten Geburtstage oder sonstige Festlichkeiten an denen man Geschenke austauscht. &#8222;Das ist meine Geheimwaffe" erwiderte Sambi und fügte für den fassungslos dreinschauenden Zamis noch &#8222;Psychologie" an bevor sie wieder einmal ihr ihm so bekanntes triumphierendes Lächeln aufsetzte. &#8222;Psychologie?" fragte der und bekam ein "Psychologie ist die Waffe der schlauen Leute und schlägt selbst die Magie der ach so intelligenten" als Antwort auf seine noch nicht gestellt Frage. &#8222;Lass mich nur machen", &#8222;Ja, Ja, du machst das schon &#8230;"



Neugierig steckte eine in edelsten Roben gekleidete Menschenfrau den Kopf durch den Haupteingang der zu den Kanälen führte. &#8222;Bin ich hier richtig?" fragt sie etwas ungläubig. &#8222;Wenn ihr zu <<Ein Herz für Gnome>> wollt schon. Kommt ruhig herein ich bin übrigens Sambi" und mit einem Blick auf den Gnomenmann neben sich fügte sie an &#8222;und das ist mein Gefährte Zamis. Mögt ihr ein Bier oder einen Wein?" Etwas skeptisch trat die Menschenfrau ein und schaute sich etwas ungläubig um. &#8222;Ihr müsst entschuldigen aber das Mobiliar ist noch nicht geliefert aber kommt doch näher" mit diesen Worten reichte sie der Menschenfrau einen leichten Wein und deutete auf den Fußboden &#8222;und hier wird täglich frisch gefegt ihr könnt also zur Not unbedenklich auch auf den Fußboden Platz nehmen". Etwas zögernd nahm die Menschenfrau den Willkommenstrunk und auf die Frage was sie schuldig war bekam sie ein &#8222;Nichts das ist Gratis ein Willkommenstrunk auf Kosten des Hauses. Das sind wir der Gastfreundschaft unseres kleinen Volkes schuldig" als Antwort. &#8222;Oh danke, aber ich wollte nur mal fragen ob wir hier den Abschied einer alten Freundin feiern können die uns Morgen für lange Zeit und vielleicht sogar für immer verlassen will." &#8222;Natürlich könnt ihr das, wir würden uns sogar sehr freuen wenn ihr hier bei uns feiert. Nur solltet ihr es euch nicht zu lange überlegen, nicht das es nachher so voll ist das ihr nicht mal auf dem Fußboden einen Platz findet. Aber wenn ihr es gleich fest machen wollt halten wir euch den Platz gern frei. Wie viele seid ihr denn?" &#8222;Ähm so sechs&#8230;" &#8222;Hast du gehört Zamis eine Reservierung für sechs bekommen wir das heute noch hin?" Geistesgegenwärtig kramte Zamis ein altes Notizbuch hervor und schaute dort hinein &#8222;Sechs &#8230; mal sehen &#8230; ja sollte noch knapp passen." &#8222;Das ist schön und für euch ein glücklicher Zufall das wir gerade noch sechs freie Plätze anbieten können, sollen wir es fest machen?" fragend schaute Sambi zur Menschenfrau &#8222;bevor hier noch wer anderes bucht?" &#8222;Oh das ist dann ja wirklich ein Glück. Ja macht es mal fest wir kommen dann in einer guten halben Stunde wenn es passt." &#8222;Fein abgemacht, wir halten die Plätze dann extra für euch frei". Die Menschenfrau leerte noch schnell ihren Wein und verschwand dann zügig. &#8222;Wie ich sehe hast du die Grundzüge der Psychologie ja schnell begriffen" lobte Sambi ihren Gefährten. &#8222;Toll wie du das alte Schulheft da rausgeholt hast" Sambi lachte lauthals los und wie so oft steckte sie alle Anwesenden, also Zamis, damit an.







Mehr von Kapitel 7 folgt demnächst hier oder ab Montag vorab in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (8. Mai 2014)

&#8222;Nun warten wir schon eine halbe Stunde und außer dieser Dame hat sich hier keiner sehen lassen. Meinst du wirklich das es eine so gute Idee war? Wer weiß ob Die überhaupt wieder kommt und ob sich überhaupt noch mal ein Gast hier her verliert.&#8220; &#8222;Zamis sei nicht immer so negativ! Natürlich kommt die wieder, schließlich hat sie den Wein umsonst bekommen und natürlich kommen auch noch andere Gäste. Warte es nur ab.&#8220; Kaum waren diese Worte gesprochen erschien auch schon die Menschendame und in ihrer Begleitung waren noch drei ihrer Freundinnen. &#8222;Willkommen in &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; und schön das Du zurück gefunden hast. Ich bin Sambi und das ist mein Gefährte Zamis. Was darf ich euch bringen?&#8220; Die neuen Gäste schauten etwas skeptisch und schienen die Tische und Stühle zu suchen auf die man sich für gewöhnlich zu setzen pflegte. &#8222;Ja ihr müsst entschuldigen das Mobiliar ist zwar bestellt aber leider noch nicht geliefert. Zamis und ich konnten uns noch nicht so recht auf die Farbe der Polster einigen aber ihr könnt euch gern auf den Boden setzen es ist wie immer frisch gefegt. Ein Bier die Damen? Oder möchtet ihr lieber eines unser köstlichen Mischgetränke probieren? Die bekommt ihr exclusiv nur bei uns und sonst nirgends auf der Welt.&#8220; Etwas zögerlich sich umschauend nahmen die Damen dann doch Platz. &#8222;Zamis reiche den Damen doch erst einmal zur Begrüßung einen leichten Wein. Der geht natürlich auf&#8216;s Haus. Das sind wir der Gastfreundschaft unseres kleinen Volkes schuldig.&#8220;  Zamis tat wie ihm aufgetragen und servierte erst einmal das Begrüßungsgetränk. &#8222;Wir haben extra für eure Buchung den anderen Gästen gesagt das hier heute eine geschlossene Gesellschaft ist. Damit ihr ungestört euren Abschied feiern könnt. Ich hoffe das es in eurem Sinne war.&#8220; Leicht errötend antwortet die Dame das es nun wirklich nicht nötig gewesen wäre und sie sich auch durch andere Gäste nicht gestört gefühlt hätte. &#8222;Ach das gehört doch zum Service. Bei einer solchen Feierlichkeit ist es doch nicht schön sich in einem überfüllten Lokal zwischen andere Gäste drängeln zu müssen&#8220; war die knappe Antwort von Sambi, die Zamis ein leichtes Lächeln zuwarf. Komm mein Schatz setzt dich zu mir auf die Theke die Damen werden sich schon melden wenn sie etwas benötigen.

&#8222;Ihr sagtet das ihr hier Mischgetränke anbietet Frau Wirtin. Was ist denn das davon haben wir ja noch nie etwas gehört&#8220; sagte kurze Zeit später eine der neuen feiernden Damen. &#8222;Sambi, sagt einfach Sambi das tun hier alle. Und was die Mischgetränke angeht so ist das eine Erfindung von Zamis. Ihr wisst ja das wir Gnome immer gern experimentieren und eines unser Hobbys das Erfinden ist. Und so haben Zamis und ich ein wenig experimentiert und völlig neue Getränke und eine völlig neue Art erfunden diese zu trinken. Sie mischen sich im Mund und entfalten erst dann ihren vollen Geschmack. Wollt ihr einmal probieren? Ich kann euch einen &#8222;M&M&#8220; empfehlen er wird sicher nach eurem Geschmack sein. Zamis wärst du mal so nett den Damen deine Erfindung zu kredenzen?&#8220;  Zamis hüpfte von der Theke und reichte den Damen je zwei kleine Flaschen. &#8222;Zuerst müsst ihr den Melonensaft, das ist die grüne Flasche, in den Mund nehmen und dann mit einem Schluck Met aus dem Steingutkrug mischen. Köstlich oder?&#8220; Die Damen nickten. &#8222;So etwas habe ich noch nie getrunken und auch in noch keiner anderen Kneipe bekommen&#8220;. &#8222;Schänke wir sind eine Schänke&#8220; korrigierte Sambi sehr selbstbewusst. &#8222;Entschuldigung, Schänke, und ich bin wahrlich schon überall auf der Welt gewesen und weit herum gekommen.&#8220; &#8222;Das kann gut sein es ist ja auch unsere Erfindung und wir haben darauf ein Patent angemeldet. Ihr bekommt so etwas köstliches also nur und exclusiv hier bei uns in &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220;. Aber wenn es euch so gut mundet so sagt es gern weiter. Mundpropaganda ist immer die beste Werbung&#8220; sagte Zamis. &#8222;Und vor allem ist sie gratis&#8220; ergänzte Sambi mit ihrem lauten und ansteckendem Lachen.


Weitere tolle Geschichten und Veranstaltungstipps jeden Montag frisch und neu in  - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (13. Mai 2014)

So hier der Rest von Kapitel 7


Die Melancholie des Abschieds der hier gefeiert wurde wich immer mehr der Heiterkeit die Sambi ausstrahlte und mit einigen ihrer Geschichten brachte sie wie so oft alle Anwesenden zum lachen. Das wird sich sicher auf das Trinkgeld auswirken flüsterte sie Zamis zu als dieser sich eine kleine Pause beim Ausschenken gönnte. &#8222;Du könntest auch mal bedienen du machst hier ja gar nichts" zischte er Sambi zu. &#8222;Gar nichts? Ich mache Werbung. Ich sorge für die Unterhaltung der Gäste. Ich beaufsichtige das hier alles und plane den Abend. Und DU sagst ich mache gar nichts?." &#8222;Ja aber Gold bringt uns das nicht, du könntest ruhig mal mit ausschenken oder meinst du das Gold kommt von allein in unseren Beutel." &#8222;Nun pass mal auf mein Schatz nur vom ausschenken werden wir nicht reich und wer am Ende mehr im Beutel hat werden wir ja sehen" zischte Sambi etwas angezickt zurück. &#8222;Na dann strenge dich mal an." &#8222;Warum sollte ich, ich werde sowieso gewinnen." &#8222;Meinst du!" &#8222;Wer verliert fegt den Rest der Woche. Ok Zamis?" Welch Frage natürlich nickte er und war sich sicher das er das erste Mal im seinem Leben Sambi bei so etwas wie Hausarbeit erleben würde. Immerhin hatte Sie außer dem Begrüßungstrunk nicht ein Getränk ausgeschenkt und das war ja sogar noch &#8222;gratis" und nun erzählte sie schon wieder eine ihrer Geschichten und dachte nicht im geringsten daran auch nur nach einer Bestellung zu fragen. Na, dachte Zamis mir soll es nur recht sein.

&#8222;Ja wir sind sogar auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen die am nächsten Wochenende stattfinden soll. Mit Abendgarderobe so ganz elegant. Wisst ihr wir Gnome halten ja nicht viel von so neumodischen Krams wie ne Hochzeit. Bei uns sucht man sich einen Gefährten und lebt einfach mit dem zusammen. Da braucht es keinen Priester der irgendwelche Götter um Beistand bittet und seinen Segen dazu gibt. Aber bei euch Menschen hat so etwas ja Tradition und soll für Treue und Glück sorgen. Aber so unter uns, Zamis wüsste sicher was ihm blühen würde wäre er mir untreu. Oder Schatz?" Zamis lächelte leicht verlegen und murmelte etwas von &#8222;Wieso sollte ich dir untreu sein." &#8222;Ja ja, nur lass dich dabei nicht erwischen das rate ich dir mein Liebster" sagte Sambi und ihr Lachen steckte mal wieder alle, außer Zamis, an, der dieses Lächeln nur zu gut kannte. &#8222;Nur ein Problem habe ich immer noch mit der Hochzeit. Wir sind ja ganz frisch hier als Wirte eingestiegen und haben all unser weniges Gold erst mal in die Getränke gesteckt. So ein reichhaltiges Lager aufzubauen ist nicht grad billig und auch die Pacht und Miete mussten wir im voraus bezahlen. Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt ist das in dieser großen Stadt nicht gerade wenig gewesen. Da habe ich mich einmal im Auktionshaus umgesehen und ein Kleid für mich und ein Smoking für Zamis sind ja unbezahlbar. Da müssen wir sicher in diesen alten und abgewetzten Sachen zur Hochzeit. Wie schrecklich oder meine Damen? Noch ein Getränkewunsch? Ah ja noch ne Runde M&M - Zamis würdest du dich darum bitten noch mal kümmern."

Die anwesenden Gäste, alles Damen und Freundinnen der Gastgeberin nickten und sahen bei der Vorstellung nicht wirklich glücklich aus, hatten sie sich doch selbst für diesen Anlass in ihre feinsten Kleider geworfen und sich extra fein gemacht. &#8222;Ihr kennt nicht zufällig eine fähige Schneiderin die uns da ein wenig entgegen kommen würde und uns vielleicht etwas nettes elegantes schneidern kann wenn wir ihr das Material liefern würden?" Sambi schaute fragend in die Damenrunde." Das Material bekommt ihr aber schwerlich dazu seit ihr noch zu klein. Ähm unerfahren meinte ich &#8230;" korrigierte sich die Dame nachdem sie in das Gesicht sah das Sambi bei dem Wort Klein machte. &#8222;Was schwebte euch denn vor?" fragte die Gastgeberin. &#8222;Ach was elegantes schwarzes, ein Kleid wäre sicher schön und dazu ein elegantes schwarzes Hemd für mich und einen Smoking mit Hose und weißem Hemd für Zamis wäre für diesen Anlass sicher das passende, so habe ich mir sagen lassen. Aber das ist das erste Mal das wir zu so einer Hochzeit gehen. Wie gesagt so etwas ist bei uns Gnomen nicht üblich. Von daher weiß ich nicht so recht." &#8222;Ein elegantes schwarzes Kleid und einen Smoking und ihr sucht also eine Schneiderin die euch da helfen kann. Wartet mal ich gehe mal kurz los und schaue ob ich da nicht was für euch tun kann." Mit diesen Worten verschwand die Gastgeberin, ohne die Rechnung zu begleichen, wie Zamis leise anmerkte.

&#8222;Nun sei mal nicht so ängstlich Schatz. Du wirst dein Gold schon bekommen oder meinst du wirklich sie wird die Zeche prellen wo das doch ihre Feier ist und ihre Freundinnen hier noch sitzen. Da würde sie ja Gefahr laufen das es am Ende ihre Gäste sind die ihre Zeche bezahlen müssen. Das ist sicher nicht der Abschied den sie sich vorstellt. Zumal sie erst morgen früh abreist falls du da nicht zugehört hast als sie es erzählte." Und wie so oft sollte Sambi Recht behalten denn nur Minuten nachdem Zamis sich schon um seinen Sieg betrogen sah kam die Dame wieder. Über ihrem Arm hing ein elegantes schwarzes Kleid, ein schwarzes Hemd und ein Smoking mit Hose und weißem Hemd. &#8222;So ihr beiden stellt euch mal hin." Die Dame hielt die Kleider zur Probe an die beiden Gnome und ließ Sie sie einmal überziehen. Ein paar klitzekleine Änderungen und schon saßen die neuen Kleider wie angegossen. &#8222;Ihr seid wirklich eine wahre Künstlerin was das Schneidern angeht" lobte Sambi die wirklich sehr gute Arbeit. &#8222;Und was sind wir euch dafür schuldig?" &#8222;Ach nehmt es als mein Abschiedsgeschenk. Schade das ich morgen fahren muss und zu schade das ich eure Kneipe &#8230; ähm Schenke," korrigierte sich die Dame schnell, &#8222;erst jetzt entdeckt habe. Es war ein wirklich sehr gelungener Abend. Die Getränke waren wirklich sehr köstlich, exclusiv und einzigartig. So etwas habe ich vorher noch nirgends gefunden. Und für die tolle Stimmung auf meinem Abschied möchte ich mich bei euch noch einmal besonders bedanken. Was bin ich schuldig?" fragte sie Zamis ein wenig später. &#8222;Alles in allem bekomme ich 4 Gold 90 Silber" antwortete dieser. Als er dann 10 Goldstücke bekam und die Differenz auch noch als Trinkgeld behalten durfte ging ein triumphierendes Lächeln durch sein Gesicht als er die Damen noch zur Tür brachte um sie zu verabschieden.



und wie geht es weiter?
Na mit Kapitel 8 ab nächsten Montag wieder vorab in -
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (5. Juni 2014)

Kapitel 8


Schurkenmagie

&#8222;Hier dein Job" mit diesen Worten reichte Zamis Sambi einen Besen. &#8222;Wieso mein Job? Das mach du mal schön allein mein Liebster." &#8222;Zehn Gold sind aber deutlich mehr als keines." &#8222;Und was meinst du hätten uns die Klamotten gekostet? Allein mein Kleid wird nicht unter 300 Goldstücke verkauft. Von deinem maßgeschneiderten Smoking möchte ich gar nicht erst anfangen und dein Hemd ist schon mehr wert als 10 Goldstücke." &#8222; Das zählt aber nicht. Das ist kein Gold und was so im Auktionshaus verlangt wird zahlt eh keiner. Nur der Gewinn in Gold zählt." &#8222;Dann hast du ja nur 4 Gold 90 zu Buche stehen abzüglich der Einkaufskosten von 49 Silber 75." &#8222;Plus das Trinkgeld!" erwiderte Zamis mit breitem Lächeln und hielt Sambi den Besen erneut hin. &#8222;Das hast du doch nur mir zu verdanken oder meinst du das du die 5 Gold 10 auch ohne mich bekommen hättest?" &#8222;5 Gold 10, das ich nicht lache" triumphierend zog Zamis einen Lederbeutel hervor und schüttete den Inhalt auf den Tresen. &#8222;50 Gold sind das, den hat mir die eine Dame beim gehen unauffällig zugesteckt für die nette Bedienung. Macht zusammen 60 Gold. Ok abzüglich der Einkaufskosten. Also worauf wartest du der Besen ruft." &#8222; Da sei dir mal nicht zu sicher mein Schatz. Schau was ich in der Post hatte." Sambi las den Brief vor den sie aus einer der verborgenen Taschen ihres Gewandes zog, &#8222;Ich möchte mich noch einmal für diesen herrlichen letzten Abend bedanken. Es war einer der schönsten Abende die ich jemals in einer Kneipe, also sie meint unsere Schänke, verbringen durfte und da wo ich nun hin gehe brauche ich nicht so viel. Von daher nehmt als Zeichen des Dankes und als Unterstützung für euer Gasthaus dieses kleine Geschenk von mir an," und fügte an &#8222;und wenn du die elegante Kleidung auch nicht als Einnahme gelten lässt und dich so sehr über dein Trinkgold freust dann freu dich nicht zu früh." Geschickt zog sie eine Lederbeutel hervor und lies daraus etliche Münzen auf den Tresen rieseln. &#8222;Das sind 100 ich habe sie gezählt. 100 Goldmünzen und dazu noch die rund 700 Gold die uns die Klamotten gespart haben. Auch wenn du sie nicht gelten lässt. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage wer denn nun die nächste Woche hier fegt."

Das triumphierende Lächeln das sich sonst auf dem Gesicht von Sambi einstellte wenn ihre Pläne aufgingen fehlte dieses Mal. Zamis hingegen fing an zu fegen und machte dabei ein nicht wirklich unzufriedenes Gesicht. Im Gegenteil er fing sogar an fröhlich zu pfeifen. &#8222;Vergiss nicht da unter dem Fass auch noch mal gründlich zu fegen. Da fängt sich immer der Staub." Wenn der so pingelig mit den Kleidern ist und die nicht gelten lässt dann kann ich das schon lange, ging Sambi durch den Kopf. Zamis, der Sie nur zu gut kannte, nahm es ihr nicht mal übel und freute sich statt dessen darüber das sie nun nicht nur neue Kleider hatten sondern genoss förmlich seinen Triumph auch wenn er dafür nun diese Woche fegen durfte. Seinen Triumph? Ja denn hätte er die Kleider anerkannt hätte Sambi sicher nichts von den 100 Goldstücken gesagt die sie in der Post hatte und auch wenn es egal war wer von beiden das Gold eingenommen hatte, so war allein die Tatsache das Sie es nicht vor ihm verheimlichen konnte ein wahrer Erfolg und der für ihn weitaus größere Gewinn als alles Gold der Welt. &#8222;Wo wir jetzt so viel Gold haben könnten wir doch etwas von den 160 Goldstücken in größere Taschen investieren. Dann können wir das Getränkeangebot noch etwas erhöhen und so ein noch exclusiveres und breiter gefächertes Angebot für unsere Gäste bereithalten. Sonst müsste ich einiges aus dem Programm nehmen. Diese eiskalte Milch hier zum Beispiel, die lässt sich sowieso nicht lohnend verkaufen. Wer würde dafür auch nur ein Silber für ausgeben" &#8222;Ein Silber? Zamis du musst noch einiges lernen. Die verkaufen wir doch nicht für ein Silber oder gar Kupfer!" entfuhr es Sambi die sich innerlich immer noch ein wenig über ihre gefühlte Niederlage ärgerte. &#8222;Wofür willst du die denn dann verkaufen?" &#8222;Na für mindestens ein Goldstück was denkst du denn?" &#8222;Wer soll denn eiskalte Milch kaufen und dann noch für ein Goldstück, wo die im Einkauf keine 2 Kupfer kosten." &#8222;Na der Nächste der hier rein kommt wer denn sonst!" &#8222;Das glaubst du doch selber nicht Sambi. Der Nächste der reinkommt?" &#8222;Ja, der nächste der hier rein kommt!" &#8222;Und worum wetten wir?" &#8222;Um den nächsten Monat fegen!"

Zamis hatte den Besen noch nicht aus der Hand gelegt als ein recht stattlicher Herr die kleine Schänke betrat. Sein Prunkharnisch glänzte noch goldener in der untergehenden Sonne als er ohnehin schon war. Sein Umhang aus rotem Brokat war am Rand Gold verziert und trug das weiße Wappen eines der Lichtgötter der Menschen. Ein heller Schein schien diesem edlen Ritter zu umgeben und die doch recht dunkle Schänke ein wenig zu erhellen. &#8222;Heil dem König, bin ich hier richtig in der neuen Kneipe?" &#8222;Wenn du die Schänke << Ein Herz für Gnome >> meinst dann schon. Ich bin übrigens Sambi die Wirtin hier und das ist mein Gefährte Zamis. Was können wir denn für dich tun?" Der edle Herr stellte sich vor und nannte neben einigen Adelstiteln auch seinen Namen. Aber wie so oft achtete Sambi weder auf den Namen noch viel weniger auf die Titel, aber es war irgendwas mit Baron von und zu. &#8222;Oh ein wirklich imposanter Name und so lang. Wisst ihr ich kann mir Namen nur sehr schwer merken. Eine Berufskrankheit sagte man mir. Ihr versteht so als Wirtin muss man sooo viele davon täglich hören, da kann man sich einzelne gar nicht merken. Da haben es die Gäste leichter," Sambi fing an zu lachen und steckte damit den Baron von und zu mit an. &#8222;Darf ich einfach nur Baron sagen?" &#8222;Aber gern kleine Lady" erwiderte er mit einem Lächeln. &#8222;Sambi. Aber was darf es sein, ein Bier? Oder doch lieber einen Wein?" &#8222;Nein danke, sehr nett." &#8222;Das ist gratis und geht selbstverständlich aufs Haus. So als Begrüßungstrunk. Das sind wir der Tradition unseres kleinen Volkes schuldig." &#8222;Nein ohne euch beschämen zu wollen Bier und Wein sind nichts für mich." &#8222;Oh ich verstehe, lieber einen Rum oder was heißes? Wir hätte da <Kirschgrog>." &#8222;Nein danke auch das nicht."&#8222;Hmm wollt ihr eines unserer exclusiven Mischgetränke kosten? Einen <Bourbon auf Eis> vielleicht?" &#8222;Nein danke ich trinke keinen Alkohol." &#8222;Wie keinen Alkohol? Dann wird es schwierig. Da hätten wir nur noch <Melonensaft> im Angebot den wir aber eigentlich nur als Zutat für eines unserer Mischgetränke bereit halten. Und so unter uns, Herr Baron, mir wäre der auch viel zu süß. Aber wartet wir hätten da noch einen <Pala Spezial> im Sortiment. Eigentlich ein viel zu teures Getränk und bei nur sehr wenigen Kunden gefragt, allein schon wegen des Preises. Den können sich viele kaum leisten. Aber der wäre alkoholfrei jedoch nicht gratis. Ansonsten müsstet ihr vorn zu den Kanälen raus gehen und dann nur ein paar Schritte geradeaus. Da bekommt ihr dann sogar Wasser. So viel wie ihr nur wollt und das auch noch gratis." Sambi und Zamis konnten sich vor lachen kaum halten und auch der Baron verstand den Witz nur zu gut und wurde von der Fröhlichkeit der beiden förmlich angesteckt, auch wenn es wohl auf ihn gemünzt war und auf seine Kosten ging.

&#8222;Nein nein, der <Pala-Spezial> klingt wirklich sehr verlockend und er ist wirklich ohne Alkohol?" &#8222;Natürlich ist er das und dazu wird er eiskalt serviert. Zamis würdest du dem Herrn Baron bitte einen <Pala-Spezial> servieren." Ein überaus triumphierendes Lächeln ging durch das Gesicht von Sambi als sie dies zu Zamis sagte. Dieser servierte den Drink mit einem eher verkniffenen und leicht ungläubigem Gesicht. &#8222;Das macht dann ein Goldstück der Herr" sagte Samdi die extra zum kassieren ihren angewärmten Platz auf der Theke verließ. &#8222;Ein wirklich außergewöhnliches Getränk euer <Pala-Spezial> und seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert" sagte der Herr Baron von und zu und reichte ihr das geforderte Goldstückchen. &#8222;Ja das kann man wohl sagen. Wirklich außergewöhnlich" entfuhr es Zamis der den Herrn Baron immer noch ungläubig und entgeistert anstarrte. &#8222;Na kein Wunder" Sambi zeigte auf ein kleines weißes Kätzchen das sie vor ein paar Tagen einem armen dahergelaufenen Jungen günstig abgekauft hatte. Der Blick des Barons ähnelte augenblicklich dem von Zamis zuvor. &#8222;Ihr meint &#8230;" &#8222;Ja natürlich" erwiderte Zamis dem Baron und Sambi fügte an &#8222;Was glaubt ihr denn warum der soo teuer ist?" &#8222;Das liegt nur daran das er so exclusiv ist und man einige Tiere braucht um ein Glas voll zu bekommen" erklärte Zamis dem immer noch leicht verwirrten Baron. &#8222;Genau, du sagst es Zamis. Das Exclusive und Einmalige unterscheidet sich immer im Preis und der zeichnet sich nicht dadurch aus das er besonders niedrig ist." &#8222;Da habt ihr Recht Frau Wirtin." &#8222;Sambi, sagt einfach Sambi. Wir sind hier in einer Schänke da braucht es diese Formalitäten nicht Herr Baron, Soll's noch einer sein?" &#8222;Ja gern." &#8222;Zamis würdest du bitte noch mal &#8230;"

&#8222;Ein recht erfolgreicher Abend war das oder Zamis? Nur ein Gast und wir sind wieder 4 Gold reicher." &#8222;Plus das Trinkgeld" ergänzte Zamis. &#8222;Mal ehrlich ich hätte nie gedacht das der auf deine Bemerkung das wir ja vom Trinkgeld leben noch einmal etwas drauf legt. Wer kann nur so dumm sein für ein Glas eiskalte Milch so einen Wucherpreis zu bezahlen und dann noch Trinkgeld geben? Ganz ehrlich, keiner außer so einem Paladin würde so dumm sein." &#8222;Na es kommt halt immer darauf an wie man es den Leuten verkauft. Paladine sind halt so borniert und müssen immer allen zeigen das sie etwas Besseres als all die anderen sind. Wenn du ihnen sagst das es ein >Pala-Spezial> eigentlich zu teuer ist hast du schon gewonnen und wenn es dann auch noch so exclusiv ist kannst du den Preis sogar verdoppeln. Und sag ehrlich die Idee mit dem kleinen Kätzchen war doch genial. Wie du da gleich mit eingestiegen bist herrlich&#8222; &#8222; Na ja ich kenne dich ja mein Schatz" Zamis mühte sich ab sich ein Lächeln auf sein Gesicht zu zaubern um seine Niederlage zu kaschieren auch wenn er über die Gewinnspanne Freudentränen hätte vergießen können. Was Sambi sofort zum Anlass nahm und fragte &#8222; und wer fegt nun den nächsten Monat? Also nach dieser Woche!" &#8222;Nun hör aber auf wer kann denn ahnen das so ein dummer Paladin hier rein kommt?" &#8222;Der nächste der rein kommt war abgemacht. Und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob das nun ein Herr Baron von und zu ist, ein Paladin oder sonst wer. Wir hatten nicht gesagt der Nächste der kein Paladin ist sondern nur einfach der Nächste. Und mal so unter uns, woher sollte ich denn wissen das es ein &#8230;" Hier wurde Sambi dann unterbrochen durch ein &#8222;Ja, Ja, ich habe es verstanden" gefolgt von einem &#8222;schon gut ich fege ja."


----------



## Ugla (1. Juli 2014)

Kapitel 9


Preise, Preise über Preise


Die Sonne stand schon tief am Horizont und der Tag begann sich zu neigen als Sambi durch ein kratzendes Geräusch aufwachte. &#8222;Was machst du denn da Zamis?" &#8222;Fegen" &#8222;Muss das so früh schon sein. Anständige Leute schlafen um die Zeit noch." &#8222;Anständige Leute? Die machen jetzt Feierabend und gehen bald schlafen und stehen nicht erst jetzt auf." &#8222;Willst du damit sagen das wir nicht anständig sind nur weil wir Nachts arbeiten? Wir haben jetzt sogar einen anständigen Beruf und sind ehrbare Geschäftsleute, so zu sagen die Säule der Gesellschaft." &#8222;Genau darüber wollte ich noch mit dir reden. Die Gäste fragen immer wieder nach einer Preisliste und auch mir wäre es schon recht wenn wir eine hätten." &#8222;Hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schon besprochen das wir den Preis individuell jedem Gast anpassen wollten. Und mal ehrlich hat es bei dem <Pala-Spezial> nicht hervorragend geklappt?" &#8222;Ja schon aber &#8230;" &#8222; Aber was?" &#8222;Was machen wir wenn wir mal mehr Gäste haben und die das Gleiche bestellen. Da können wir doch nicht von dem Einen das nehmen und von dem Anderen was anderes." Wieso können wir das nicht mein Schatz? Das musst du mir erklären." &#8222;Na, das macht doch den Eindruck als wenn wir hier nehmen was wir wollen und wir wohl möglich bestimmte Gäste bevorzugen." &#8222;Ja genau! Das sollten wir als Geschäftsmodell nehmen. Das wird uns dann auch von diesen ganzen anderen langweiligen Kneipen unterscheiden. Die Idee ist wirklich gut von dir Zamis, sie könnte glatt von mir stammen." Langsam wurde Sambi etwas wacher und ein gewisses Lächeln machte sich auf ihrem Gesicht breit. Bei Zamis hingegen klingelten alle Alarmglocken. &#8222;Und wenn es nicht klappt und wir nur Genörgel und unzufriedene Gäste haben bin ich Schuld?" fragte er. Sambi, die auch Ihn sehr gut kannte und wusste das es ihm so gar nicht passte, antwortete nur knapp &#8222;Ja genau". &#8222;Nein, nein, meine Liebe diesmal nicht! Das nimmst du schön auf deine Kappe. Mit dieser abstrusen Geschäftsidee habe ich nichts zu tun. Das hast du zu verantworten. Nur das Das ein für alle Mal klar ist." sagte er mit fester Stimme und Sambi war klar das er dies auch genau so meinte. &#8222;Gut mein Schatz, du hast da nichts mit zu tun und lässt mich das machen?" &#8222;Ja genau, du machst das schon" antwortete Zamis etwas schnippisch &#8222;und du kannst dich dann mit den Gästen abärgern wenn sie bezahlen sollen." &#8222;Abgemacht?" fragte sie &#8222;Abgemacht" antwortete Zamis. Ein deutlich zufriedenes Lächeln begann sich auf Sambis Gesicht auszubreiten. &#8222;Gut, abgemacht!"
&#8222;So fertig gefegt" sagte Zamis sichtlich erleichtert dies Problem nun ein für alle Mal geklärt zu haben.


&#8222;Bist du auch fertig?" fragte er noch. &#8222;Fertig, wo für fertig?" &#8222;Na wir gehen doch heute zu dem Fest des Zwerges der hier neulich unsere Bierauswahl lobte. Hast du das vergessen?" &#8222;Vergessen? Nein wie kommst du darauf. Wie könnte ich so etwas vergessen." &#8222;Und du willst dich dafür nicht noch hübsch machen?" &#8222;Ach was, warum sollte ich mich noch extra hübsch machen seit ich dieses elegante Kleid und das schwarze Hemd als Servieruniform nutze bin ich immer bestens angezogen. Und wenn es für unsere Gäste langt wird es für so einen dummen Zwergen schon lange langen." &#8222;Aber du weißt doch noch was da los ist oder?" &#8222;Zamis nun nerv mich nicht ich muss über einiges nachdenken." &#8222;Worüber musst du denn &#8230;" Sambi unterbrach ihn mitten im Satz &#8222;Mein Lieber, irgendwer muss ja dafür sorgen das der Laden hier läuft und Du lässt mich damit ja mal wieder hängen." Na, das hat er nun davon dachten beide gleichzeitig. Sambi setzte noch schnell ihren neuen schwarzen Hut auf und dann begaben sie sich auf das Fest des Zwerges.


&#8222;Du hast sie alle ausgestochen", Zamis sagte dies scheinbar voller Bewunderung für seine geliebte Gefährtin und strahlte Sambi dabei an, als sie weit nach Mitternacht wieder nach Haus kamen. &#8222;Ja, ja. Das würde ich an deiner Stelle jetzt auch sagen." Scheinbar war Sambi nicht ganz so glücklich darüber. &#8222;Ein Stechen musste entscheiden und das um den sechsten Platz. Welch glorreicher Sieg und das nur weil diese dummen Kerle alle besoffen waren." &#8222;Ach was meine Liebste, für mich warst du die schönste Gnomin auf dem Fest." &#8222;Welch ein Wunder , ich war die Einzige." &#8222;Ja und die hübscheste weit und breit". &#8222;Ja breit waren da einige. Vor allem diese Zwergendame die gleich ihren ganzen Klan zur Abstimmung mitgebracht hat. Die füllt das Kalenderblatt im ganzen Format aus und zwar quer. Und diese Elfendame da die gewonnen hat, die kannte ich, die war schon mal hier. Sie ist die angebliche Nichte von so einem alten Lustknochenmagier und du tanzt noch mit Der." Scheinbar hatte Zamis gute Gründe seiner Gefährtin einige Komplimente zukommen zu lassen wollte er heute nicht vor der Tür schlafen. &#8222;Das es zu einem Stechen kommen musste war sicher auch dir zu verdanken." Sambis Blick hätte wohl jeden getötet den er getroffen hätte aber Zamis genoss ihn um so mehr, zeigte es ihm doch wie sehr seine Kleine ihn in Wirklichkeit liebte. Auch wenn sie es ihm heute sicher so nicht sagen würde. Sie war so schon schwer zu täuschen und von ihm meist gar nicht. Dazu kannte sie einander einfach zu gut und zu lange. Erschwerend hinzu kam das fünf von den Konkurrentinnen je zwei Stimmen hatten und der andere Gnom aus der Zunft und auch der Baron &#8222;von und zu" gleich zu Sambi stürzten und ihr brühwarm erzählten das sie ja für Sie gestimmt hätten, gerade als er mit der nur leicht bekleideten besagten Elfendame tanzte. Da nützen Zamis hinterher alle noch so hochheiligen Beteuerungen das einer der Beiden wohl gelogen haben muss auch nicht mehr viel.


Sein Glück war nur das Sambi das abschließende Stechen um den so heiß begehrten sechsten Platz mit Abstand gewonnen hatte. Ein heiß begehrter sechster Platz? Ja war es doch der Letzte der ein Bild auf einem der Monatsblätter des nächsten Jahreskalenders einbrachte. Oder genauer gesagt sogar zwei. &#8222;Ich glaube ja", sagte er ein wenig kleinlaut, &#8222;das den Zuschauern gefallen hat das du dich geweigert hast für sie zu tanzen und dich dabei zu entkleiden." &#8222;Pah was denken diese Suffköppe oder was bilden sich diese besoffenen grölenden Fettklöpse da ein. Meinen die nur weil sie laut rum krakelen das ich mich für sie ausziehe und wie ein Tanzbär tanze? So viel Gold hätten die nicht mal zusammen bekommen wenn sie alle ihr gesamtes Gold auf den Tisch gelegt hätten. Weder fürs ausziehen noch fürs Tanzen und für beides zusammen schon mal gar nicht!" &#8222;Ja die Stimmung war doch toll fand ich" sagte Zamis immer noch leicht angetrunken und bereute es sofort wieder als er Sambis Gesicht sah. &#8222;Das du das toll fandest habe ich sehr wohl gesehen. Aber das sage ich dir, hier bei uns wird es das nicht geben. Es gibt wohl kaum schlimmeres als betrunkene Männer, seien es nun Zwerge, Elfen, Menschen oder Gnome. Schrecklich diese Besoffenen die sich nicht mehr unter Kontrolle haben. So was geht gar nicht!" Mit diesen Worten legte sich Sambi hinter die Theke und drehte Zamis den Rücken zu. Auch wenn er ihr Gesicht beim gute Nacht sagen nicht sehen konnte, so war es zum einen viel zu früh für Sie um schlafen zu gehen zum anderen sagte der Klang ihrer Stimme ihm das er jetzt besser nichts mehr sagen sollte als &#8222;Gute Nacht dir auch und träum schön mein Schatz," und ein, &#8222;ich liebe Dich" hinterher konnte auch nicht schaden.


Es war erst früher Nachmittag als Zamis, viel zu früh, aus dem Schlaf gerissen wurde. Es polterte, knarrte und schepperte, das Geräusch von fliesendem Wasser das in ein Fass gegossen wurde erinnerte ihn schmerzlich an die etlichen Biere die er gestern zu sich nahm und die ihn nun besser jetzt sofort als ein wenig später wieder verlassen wollten. Seine Blase drückte, der Kopf war noch recht schwer und der Magen leer, nur die noch relativ hoch am Himmel stehende Sonne tat ihr bestes um seinen Tag zu erhellen. Sie war noch viel zu hoch und auch viel zu hell wie er fand aber zum Umdrehen war es nun zu spät. Zum einen benötigte er dringend den Baum der in der Halsabschneider Gasse stand und sich seit geraumer Zeit prächtig entwickelte zum anderen hatte es meist nichts Gutes zu bedeuten wenn Sambi vor ihm auf war. Das konnte nur überboten werden wenn sie dann auch noch geschäftig irgendetwas erledigte und im Moment war sie gerade wieder mit einem Eimer am Band Richtung Kanäle verschwunden. Ein &#8222;Fröhlichen guten Morgen" wurde ihn laut und vernehmlich entgegengeschmettert als er nach erledigtem Geschäft wieder aus der Gasse in die Schänke kam. &#8222;Gut geschlafen mein Schatz?" war das Nächste was er hörte und was hier sicher nicht als wohlgemeinte nette Geste zu verstehen war, zumindest nicht bei dem Unterton den Sambi gerade an den Tag legte. Sambi stand auf einer alten Kiste und war bemüht nicht all zu viel Wasser zu verschütten als sie das große leere Fass mit dem Kanalwasser füllte. &#8222;Was machst du da?" &#8222;Bist du noch betrunken? So schwer ist das doch nicht zu erkennen, ich fülle das Fass auf." &#8222;Das sehe ich auch, nur was soll das?" &#8222;Im Gegensatz zu dir mein Schatz habe ich den gestrigen Abend nicht nur zum Saufen und Feiern benutzt und mich amüsiert sondern war geschäftig am Arbeiten!" Ja das war ja zu erwarten wenn der Tag so beginnt, ging durch Zamis Kopf und er bemühte sich vergeblich einen halbwegs verstehenden Eindruck zu machen. Was ihn in Anbetracht der Uhrzeit und seinem leicht angeschlagenen Allgemeinzustand sichtlich nicht gelang.


&#8222;Ja und?" war das einzig Sinnvolle was ihm grad einfiel. &#8222;Na hast du außer auf die Kurven der Elfin mal auf was anderes geachtet?" Die Wahrheit wäre jetzt sicher nicht die richtige Antwort von daher entschied sich Zamis zu einem unverfänglichen &#8222;Ich weiß gerade nicht was du meinst." &#8222;Na du bist da ja mal wieder nur hin um zu feiern. Ich hingegen habe den Abend genutzt um hier das Geschäftskonzept voran zu bringen und zu arbeiten." &#8222;Und nun willst du Kanalwasser vom Fass anbieten?" Hier hätten normaler Weise beide in schallendes Gelächter ausbrechen müssen. Was sonst auch der Fall war nur an diesem Morgen weder Zamis noch Sambi so richtig gelingen wollte. &#8222;Nein natürlich nicht, das dient nur der Sicherheit." &#8222;Der Sicherheit?" Das Sambi dies Zamis wieder einmal erklären musste hatte sie nach dem vergangenen Abend auch nicht anders erwartet. &#8222;Hättest du gestern bei dem Fest auf mehr als nur lange Beine und schmale Hüften geachtet wäre dir sicher was aufgefallen." &#8222;Das du die Entzückendste dort warst?" &#8222;Lass das jetzt Zamis das glaubt dir hier sowieso keiner. Nein ich meine am Verhalten der Gäste." &#8222;Haben die nicht alle nur auf die Hüften geachtet?" &#8222;Zamis ich meine es ernst! Ist dir nichts aufgefallen? Ich meine da waren drei Sitzmöglichkeiten. Auf der einen saß der gesamte Zwergenclan auf dem anderen zwei Menschlein, jeder auf einer Seite mit viel Abstand und auf die Dritte mochte sich keiner setzen weil das zu weit abseits des Geschehens war." &#8222;Ja und?" &#8222;Genau das war doch das Auffällige." Das Zamis immer noch etwas langsam war, was das aufnehmen und verarbeiten solcher Informationen angeht, sei durch den gestrigen Abend entschuldigt aber er wusste immer noch nicht warum Sambi deshalb das Fass mit Kanalwasser füllte. Ein Ähmm war schon fast schon zu viel um dies auszudrücken und für Sambi eh überflüssig, ihr genügte ein Blick in sein Gesicht. &#8222;Ich würde es dir ja erklären aber das Fass ist noch nicht mal halb voll."


Sambi saß nun schon eine ganze Zeit auf dem Tresen und Zamis mühte sich ab auch noch die letzten Eimer in das fast volle Fass zu bekommen. &#8222;Hättest du mehr auf die Gäste geachtet an statt auf die Elfenhüften wäre dir sicher aufgefallen das die meisten Gäste, egal woher sie kamen, um das Feuerchen gesessen haben. Selbst neue Gäste setzten sich sofort mit in den Kreis als auf eine der Bänke und wenn kein Platz mehr da war rückten einfach zwei Leute weiter nach außen. Genau so stelle ich mir das hier vor. Deshalb habe ich gestern Abend noch den einen Zwergenschmied gebeten uns eine feuerfeste Metallschale zu bauen. Das kostete uns nur zwei Schlauch Zwergenbier, ein wirklich günstiger Preis wie ich finde." Zamis versuchte sich zu erinnern und war sich nur sicher das es keinen der Zwerge geben würde der sich an den letzten Abend erinnern könnte. So viel Bier wie die verdrückt haben. Die tranken ihr Bier aus Fässern und nicht aus Bechern oder Schläuchen. Aber das war Sambi im Moment egal. Sie genoss es statt dessen Zamis bei der Arbeit zuzugucken und noch mehr sein schlechtes Gewissen das ihr ein gewisses Lächeln aufs Gesicht zauberte. &#8222;Und falls dann doch mal ein Funken spritzt oder etwa gar ein Gast die Feuerschale umwirft brauchen wir nur unten den Stöpsel zu ziehen und schwupp ist das Problem gelöst." &#8222;Gelöscht meinst du und deshalb schleppe ich jetzt Wasser?" &#8222;Ja mein Schatz alles hat seinen Preis. Meiner war ein Foto auf dem Kalender und dies ist halt der Preis für unsere Sicherheit," und der für die Elfenhüften dachten beide.




Und die aktuellen Veranstaltungstipps und andere interessante Geschichten wie immer in
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (22. Juli 2014)

Kapitel 10



Lohn der Arbeit



Einige Wochen waren ins Land gegangen nach dem Fest des Zwerges und manch einer der Besucher vom Fest war bereits in der Schänke zu Gast. Der Baron &#8222;von und zu&#8220; schaute regelmäßig vorbei und bekam seinen <Pala-Spezial> und Sambi ebenso regelmäßig ihr Trinkgeld. Sie bedankte sich dann immer mit einem &#8222;das ist aber großzügig.&#8220; Viele der Gäste entwickeln sich so langsam zu Stammgästen und tranken dort ihr Feierabendbier oder einen <Bourbon auf Eis>. Selbst bei den weit entfernt wohnenden Elfen hatte es sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen das es den leckeren <M&M> nur exclusiv in &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; in Sturmwind gab. Und obwohl es immer noch keine Preisliste gab geschweige denn feste Öffnungszeiten oder gar eine offizielle Eröffnung und auch die Lieferung der Stühle und Tische so gar keine Fortschritte machte, kamen immer mehr Gäste oder schauten am Abend einfach einmal vorbei und setzten sich dazu, wenn denn wer da war. Es war sogar schon vorgekommen das einige Gäste bereits vor der Tür auf unsere beiden Gnome warteten. Auch unter den Zunftmitgliedern machte es seine Runde das man in &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; in Ruhe gelassen wurde und dort unbehelligt von irgendwelchen Stadtwachen und deren unangenehmen Fragen in Ruhe sitzen konnte. So entstand ein durchaus gemischtes Publikum und ein Schurke saß zwischen einem Priester des Lichts und einem Paladin oder auch umgekehrt. Aber am beliebtesten war die Schänke bei denen die auch in ihrem Namen auftauchten, genau den Gnomen. Liebten sie es doch dort einfach auf der Erde um den Feuertopf zu sitzen und zu plaudern. Was Sambi nicht wunderte musste Sie und die ihrer Sippe doch in allen anderen Kneipen auf viel zu großen Stühlen Platz nehmen und konnten dann gerade mal eben so über die Tischkante schielen, wenn sie sich gerade hinsetzten und sich ein wenig streckten. Aber egal wie lang sie sich machten ihre Füße baumelten immer in der Luft. Das brauchten sie bei Sambi und Zamis nicht. Im Gegenteil wenn es zu voll wurde durften ihre Gnomenbrüder und Gnomenschwestern oben auf dem Tresen neben unseren beiden Wirten Platz nehmen und endlich einmal auf alle anderen herabsehen. Was Sambi und Zamis nun auch seit geraumer Zeit fast täglich sehr genossen.



&#8222;Siehst du Zamis&#8220; sagte Sambi eines Abends zu ihrem geliebten Gefährten &#8222;es läuft doch auch ohne Preisliste. Und wie habe ich das gemacht?&#8220; Zamis nickte zufrieden und sagte nur &#8222;Ja ja du hast es mal wieder gut gemacht.&#8220; Auch er legte seine anfängliche Scheu beim taxieren das Preises allmählich ab und hielt sich nicht immer mehr so streng an die vorher mit Sambi abgesprochenen Preise. &#8222;Weißt du Zamis die Fotofrau die die Bilder für den Kalender machen wollte kommt morgen. Ich habe ihr bei der Terminabsprache klar gemacht das unsere Schänke schon der beste Ort für ein Kalenderblattbild ist. Und auch das Du auf das Bild das wir hier drinnen machen wollen unbedingt mit drauf sein musst.&#8220; &#8222;Aber wollte Die nicht das du es in der Natur machst. So mit Wald oder Wasserfall im Hintergrund und blauem Himmel mit Sonnenschein?&#8220; &#8222;Ja genau. Aber was soll ich mitten in der Nacht aufstehen, nur für dieses dumme Bild um die halbe Welt reisen und mich vor irgendetwas stellen was mit mir nichts zu tun hat. Da habe ich ihr gesagt das sie dann wohl auf die Bilder verzichten müsse.&#8220; &#8222;Und das wollte sie nicht?&#8220; fragte Zamis leicht schnippisch. &#8222;Nein, natürlich nicht. Sie kann das Jahr ja schlecht um zwei Monate kürzen und zwei leere Blätter gehen ja auch nicht.&#8220; Sambi grinste bis zu beiden Ohren. &#8222;Damit konnte ich sie schnell überzeugen das unser Schankraum wirklich ein Foto Wert ist und sie ja nun auch schon zehn Bilder mit Halbnackten sich räkelnden Damen hätte. Das wusste ich so genau da ich bereits mit ihnen allen gesprochen hatte. Ich sagte ihr das ich von den Damen auch dazu berechtigt wäre über die Tantieme zu verhandeln über die wir noch sprechen müssten.&#8220; &#8222;Und das hat sie so einfach akzeptiert?&#8220; &#8222;Nein, Anfangs war sie etwas skeptisch. Aber als ich von den Vorteilen erzählte und erwähnte das dann die Anfahrtskostenpauschale und Lohnausfallkostenentschädigung ja auch wegfallen würden wurde sie etwas zugänglicher.&#8220; Zamis konnte sich vor Lachen kaum auf dem Tresen halten als er sich das Gesicht der Dame vorstellte die einfach nur ein paar schöne Bilder machen wollte und wohl vom Kaufmännischen keine Ahnung hatte. &#8222;Ja sie hat dann schnell eingesehen das es für Sie besser ist uns hier zu besuchen und es durchaus für uns beide Vorteile hat ein Bild vor der Theke und eins unter unserem Türschild zu machen.&#8220; &#8222;Du meinst sie macht zehn schöne Bilder in schöner Natur mit noch schöneren leicht bekleideten Damen und dann eins von den stinkenden Kanälen und dieser dunklen Kaschemme&#8220; &#8211; &#8222;Schänke&#8220; &#8211; &#8222;Schänke, ist ja gut aber es macht den Kontrast auch nicht besser.&#8220; Zamis musste sich ein paar Tränen abwischen die ihm bei dieser Vorstellung vor Lachen die Wangen herunter liefen. &#8222;So etwas sagte sie auch nur habe ich drauf hingewiesen das mich die Leute so gewählt haben und nicht leicht bekleidet tanzend. Was dank des Hinweises den ich ihr dann noch gab auch prompt von ihr Akzeptiert wurde.&#8220; &#8222;Du hast doch sicher nicht - Na dann halt nicht &#8211; gesagt oder?&#8220; Sambi sagte dazu nichts, sie grinste jedoch noch etwas breiter falls das überhaupt noch möglich war.



&#8222;Nennt man das nicht Erpressung?&#8220; fragte Zamis immer noch lachend. &#8222;Erpressung? Nein das nennt man überlegtes kaufmännisches Handeln und sie hatte ja die freie Wahl. Entweder einen Kalender mit nur zehn Monaten oder 10 Bilder ohne Kalender oder eben eine gratis Werbung für uns. Sie erkannte auch ihren Vorteil schneller als ich dachte, Als ich ihr sagte das sie so dann ja auch die anderen Bilder nicht wegwerfen bräuchte, die sie schon aufwändig und teuer in den entlegensten Orten der Welt gemacht hatte. Und dann wären ja auch die anderen fünf Damen nicht umsonst so weit gereist und enttäuscht wenn das nun nichts werden würde.&#8220; Zamis hielt sich immer noch den Bauch vor Lachen und stammelte etwas von leichter Wahl. &#8222;Ja und auch die zehn Prozent Umsatzbeteiligung hat sie dann noch akzeptiert&#8220;. &#8222;Das ist ja großzügig von dir gewesen nur zehn Prozent zu fordern&#8220; langsam beruhigte sich Zamis dabei wieder. &#8222;Ja, so bin ich, zehn Prozent langen mir.&#8220; Sambi grinste immer noch &#8222;und noch besser, die anderen Damen wollten die nicht mal haben. Sie meinten das ihnen ein Bild auf dem Jahreskalender genügen würde und für sie der Ruhm die Berühmtheit über dem schnöden Mammon stehen würden.&#8220; &#8222;Und?&#8220; fragte Zamis nach der wusste das dies sicher nicht alles sein konnte. &#8222;Na die haben ihre Tantieme dann mir überschrieben.&#8220; Sambis Grinsen wurde noch einmal breiter. &#8222;Verstehe deine zehn Prozent und die der anderen Fünf macht zusammen sechzig Prozent von Gewinn.&#8220; &#8222;Vom Umsatz, die Kosten soll die Tante mal schön selber tragen.&#8220; Wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt brachen darauf beide in schallendes Gelächter aus und genossen den Rest des Abends sehr.



Die Bilder waren gemacht und die Verhandlungen über die Tantieme waren erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Eine Hand voll Gäste bevölkerte fast jeden Abend die Schänke, selbst wenn sie nicht geöffnet hatten und sich nur von ihren anderen &#8222;geschäftlichen Dingen&#8220; ausruhen wollten. Viele Gäste kamen immer häufiger und auch viele Neue und etliche Neugierige kamen dazu. Die Stammgäste amüsierten sich dann oft über die Neuen, die die Gepflogenheiten der beiden Wirte noch nicht so genau kannten. Viele Gäste merkten oft erst nach einigen Besuchen wie die Magie der Schurken wirkte. Normalerweise war die erste Antwort beim Bezahlen ein &#8222;Gut das du es passend hast das Wechselgeld ist grad knapp.&#8220; Was bei den Stammgästen meist ein Lächeln bewirkte. Hier war es zu einer Art Sport geworden sich andere Dankesformulierungen abzuholen. &#8222;Das ist aber Großzügig&#8220; oder auch &#8222;wie überaus großzügig von Dir&#8220; bis hin zu &#8222;das beschämt uns ja fast&#8220; waren die Antworten auf ihre Bezahlung die viele von ihnen anstrebten. Die Neuen Gäste bekamen recht bald mit wonach sich die Art der Formulierung richtet. Spätestens wenn Sambi in ihrer unaufdringlichen Art ihnen einen kleinen Hinweis gab der sich meist flüsternd und hinter den Worten Trinkgeld und Geizhals versteckte war der Reiz und die Neugier geweckt und die Magie der Schurken begann zu wirken. Was zur Folge hatte das der Trinkgeldanteil bei den Einnahmen die überaus großzügige Gewinnspanne des Verkaufs bei weitem übertraf.



&#8222;Siehst du&#8220; sagte Sambi eines Morgens &#8222;es läuft doch gut. Ich habe dir doch gesagt lass mich nur machen und das unser Geschäftsmodell sehr gut ist. Und Du wolltest damit nichts zu tun haben und hattest Angst das wir hier Ärger bekommen wenn wir in den Preisen variabel bleiben.&#8220; &#8222;Ja, es kommt mir manchmal schon so vor als wären einige der Gäste sogar beleidigt wenn sie nur den normalen Preis bezahlen sollen&#8220;, antwortete Zamis. Sambi nickte kurz zufrieden, &#8222;Das schlägt sich dann aber glücklicherweise im Trinkgeld nieder&#8220; sagte sie und begann zu lächeln. Ich liebe es wenn meine Pläne aufgehen, war das was sie in solchen Fällen dann zu sagen pflegte. Die Turmuhr schlug Neun die Sonne war vor kurzem untergegangen und der Abend, also der Tag für unsere beiden kleinen Helden, war noch jung. Gleich würden die Marktschreier wieder rufen &#8222;Es fließt der Wein, es fließt das Bier, hoch die Krüge trinken wir&#8220; und damit verkünden das << Ein Herz für Gnome >> heute Abend wieder seine Tore öffnet als Sambi und Zamis noch einmal die Ruhe vor dem Sturm genossen. Der Boden war gefegt, die Vorräte aufgefüllt, das Frühstück verspeist und es war genügend Holz bereit gelegt, die Gäste konnten kommen. Sambi und Zamis lächelten sich noch einmal an und begannen es sich schon mal auf dem Tresen bequem zu machen. &#8222;So gleich geht&#8217;s wieder los und dann kommen sie wieder Alle und rennen uns die Bude ein&#8220; sagte Zamis und Sambi erwiderte nur kurz &#8222;Ja. Ach Zamis weißt du, wir sollten mal über eine Preiserhöhung nachdenken&#8220; und ergänzte mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln im Gesicht &#8222; Ich liebe es wenn meine Pläne aufgehen.&#8220; Worauf Zamis nur nickte und ein ebenso zufriedenes &#8220;Ja, ich auch&#8220; anfügte.


----------



## essnull (23. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Nachschub...*gnomische Grüße*


----------



## Ugla (25. Juni 2015)

Kapitel 11

 

 

Alte Besen 

 

 

 

*[SIZE=12pt]Ein Herz für Gnome*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Schankwirtschaft*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Halsabschneider Gasse 1*[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Sturmwind – Todeswache*[/SIZE]

 

Stand auf der Visitenkarte die Sambi Zamis auf den noch feuchten Tresen legte. Schau mal was ich uns hab drucken lassen. Sieht doch toll aus oder? Und so was hat kein Anderer. Die können wir nun verteilen oder einfach überall und irgendwo wo wir sind liegen lassen. Dann wissen all die armen Abenteurer und Kneipengänger immer wo sie uns finden. Pass auf wo du die hinlegst ich habe die Theke gerade gewischt sagte Zamis knapp und betrachtete die Visitenkarte genauer. Die Qualität des Drucks ist aber eher bescheiden, die Tinte verläuft wenn sie nass wird und auch das Papier ist zu weich. Aber die Idee ist genial, war sein Kommentar bevor er begann sich weiter um seine täglichen Aufgaben zu kümmern. Du hast auch immer was auszusetzen. Es war das Beste was die alte Druckerei zu bieten hatte. Besseres gibt es nicht auf dem Markt und der Preis war auch gut. Ja die Qualität ist billig wie das billige Bier das keiner kauft, sagte Zamis nur und verzog das Gesicht. Sambi nahm wütend die Visitenkarte von der Theke und betrachtete sie noch einmal genauer. Zamis hatte Recht die Tinte verlief wenn sie feucht wurde und das Papier war wirklich nicht schön. Aber das wasserfeste Pergament das sich auch für die Zaubersprüche eignete war sehr teuer. 

 

Zu teuer? Sambi überlegte noch ob der zu erwartende Mehrgewinn die Kosten dafür wohl rechtfertigen würde als Zamis kurz den Besen Besen sein ließ und sich auf ihm abstützend nur Ratched sagte. Ratched? Sambi sah Zamis fragend an. Was willst du mir damit sagen. Na da steht ne Druckerei die sicher bessere Qualität liefert. Vielleicht haben sie sogar noch was von dem geheimen Spezialpapier.  Schon das Wort Spezialpapier hätte sicher Sambis volle Aufmerksamkeit erregt aber der Zusatz geheim ließ sie sofort hellhörig  werden. Was für Spezialpapier fragte sie und Zamis erzählte ihr von seiner alten Großtante. Sambi kannte diese ehrenwerte Dame sehr wohl. Zwar nicht als nett aber sie war wohl die beste Lehrerin für Schriftkunde und Fälschungen die ihre Zunft bisher je hervorgebracht hatte. Selbst bei den Kollegen der Horde war sie seinerzeit als Koryphäe  bekannt, Sambi jedoch kannte sie nur unter ihrem Spitznamen den sie an der geheimen Akademie ihrer Zunft, an der sie Dozentin für Schriftkunde und Fälschungen war, inne hatte. Der alte Besen wurde sie dort genannt und das nicht ohne Grund. Sie war streng, sehr streng, selbst für die Maßstäbe die dort bei Dozenten angelegt wurden. Am besten man gewöhnte sich das Atmen ab dachte Sambi damals oft wenn sie mal wieder gerügt wurde weil sie angeblich laut wie ein Stier schnauben würde. Stille und Konzentration sind eins, war das was sie dann vom alten Besen zu hören bekam. Keiner ihrer Schüler mochte sie und auch sie schien keinen zu mögen. Keinen außer Zamis, der aus irgendwelchen für Sambi nicht erklärbaren Gründen immer ihr Liebling war. Egal wie sehr sich alle anderen und besonders Sambi anstrengten, egal wie gut die Arbeiten waren, NIE war etwas gut genug als das es den Ansprüchen des Besens genügt hätte. Außer Zamis legte es vor. Bei ihm kam ihr immer ein Lächeln über die Lippen und er wurde mit den Worten, na ja gut ist es nicht aber für deine Verhältnisse ist es wirklich eine beachtliche Leistung, gelobt. Und das lag nicht an den Künsten die Zamis aufzuweisen hatte. Das war spätestens klar als Sambi und Zamis ihre Arbeiten tauschten. Etwas verwundert schaute sie damals Zamis an und meinte nur, das dieses erstklassige Werk von dir ist hätte ich jetzt aber nicht erwartet. Und zu Sambi sagte sie nur knapp und mit einem sehr bösem Blick, Das  enttäuschst mich jetzt doch sehr. Von dir  hätte ich deutlich mehr und Besseres erwartet. Du solltest dich mal besser wieder mehr anstrengen sonst fällst du bei mir mit Pauken und Trompeten durch. 

 

Ob sie es damals gemerkt hat, fragte Sambi die tief in der Erinnerung weilte. Zamis der sehr wohl wusste was sie meinte antwortete ihr nur, natürlich hat sie es gemerkt das sagte ich dir doch schon immer. Noch bevor du die Idee hattest warnte ich dich das man Sie nicht damit täuschen könne. Allein der Versuch Sie, die unbestritten beste Fälscherin, mit einer Fälschung zu täuschen war ja schon abwegig. Man sagt das mach Original das Sie damals fälschte hinterher als Fälschung enttarnt wurde und ihre Werke heute in Museen hängen oder als Manifeste von sonst wem hoch gepriesen werden. Ja der alte Besen, sagte Sambi die noch immer gedanklich in der Schulzeit weilte. Sie hat viel von dir gehalten, sagte Zamis besenschwingend. Sie war die Einzige die meiner Mutter Kontra gab und dich stets verteidigt hat wenn du mal wieder etwas angestellt hattest. Meinst du? fragte Sambi. Ja was glaubst du denn warum sie dir all ihre Heiligtümer vermacht hat. Das war etwas worüber sich Sambi seit der Zeit ebenfalls den Kopf zerbrochen hat. Nicht ständig aber immer wieder wenn sie ihr, sagen wir, Schreibzeug hervor holte und die alten meisterlich gefertigten Schreibfedern bewunderte die es so heute gar nicht mehr zu finden gab. So etwas konnte man nicht kaufen. Wahrscheinlich konnte man so etwas selbst früher nicht kaufen. Feinste Elfenrunen waren wie Zaubersprüche in die Griffe graviert und man musste sehr genau hinsehen wenn man sie erkennen wollte, waren sie durch die Jahrhunderte doch schon stark abgegriffen. Es gab Federkiele von Vögeln die längst ausgestorben waren und so feine Pinsel das man sich fragte welches Tier denn so feines Fell gehabt haben mag um diese zu fertigen. Kurzum es waren einmalige Stücke die weder mit Gold noch mit Edelsteinen je hätten aufgewogen werden können und all das hatte Sie geerbt. Du magst Recht haben Zamis, nur gemerkt habe ich bis zu ihrem Tot nichts davon. Im Gegenteil ich dachte immer sie hasst mich besonders, so streng war sie immer zu mir. Nichts war gut genug für diesen alten Besen außer es kam von dir. Zamis ignorierte den Blick von Sambi und erwiderte nur kurz, du warst ihre Meisterschülerin hast du es immer noch nicht begriffen?

 

Und was ist nun mit Ratched? fragte Sambi die wieder in der Gegenwart angekommen war. Nun das ist eine lange Geschichte, sagte Zamis, und ein altes Familiengeheimnis aber da du ja nun sozusagen dazu gehörst werde ich sie dir erzählen. Es gab da mal eine Zeit da wollten die freien Goblinstädte weg vom Gold als Zahlungsmittel. Davon habe ich ja noch nie etwas gehört, Sambi schaute Zamis etwas ungläubig an. Kein Wunder, das war so geheim das es kaum einen noch lebenden Golbin gibt der je davon gehört haben könnte. Aber mein Opa erzählte mir die Geschichte oft als ich noch klein war wenn ich nicht einschlafen konnte. Die Goblins suchten also etwas das wie Gold funktioniert nur billiger ist. So eine Art Schuldschein nur handelbar und man gab damals einer Familie von Ingeneuren den Auftrag ein solches fälschungssicheres Papier herzustellen. Es sollte sich in Wasser weder die Tinte noch das Papier auflösen. Dies natürlich unter strengster Geheimhaltung. Deshalb wählte man Ratched als Ort dafür aus. Eine freie Stadt die in der Goblingesellschaft kaum eine Rolle spielt. Weder heute noch damals. Sie war schon immer am Rand der Welt gelegen und bevor dort die Greifenstation aufmachte nur sehr umständlich und zu Fuß über das Wegekreuz zu erreichen. Der Familie wurde als Belohnung die Schiffroute und deren Einnahmen versprochen die man als Verbindung zur Beutebucht plante. Wie sollte es anders kommen irgendwann waren die Gobliningeneure mit ihrer Forschung an einem toten Punkt angekommen. Sie benötigten einen guten Rat, nur wen sollten sie fragen. Jeder andere Gobliningeneur hätte dies Geheimnis wohl kaum für sich behalten oder so horrende Summen gefordert das dies viel zu gefährlich oder teuer gewesen wäre. Ja guter Rat ist teuer, wirft Sambi ein und nickt. Also wendeten sie sich an meinen Uropa väterlicherseits, dem ich wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten ähnlich sehen soll. Auch als es später darum ging die bedruckten Scheine auf ihre Fälschungssicherheit zu prüfen gab man ihm ein Probeexemplar mit. Ein paar Tage später gab er den Goblins dann 10 dieser Scheine wieder zurück. Verwundert fragten diese woher er die Scheine denn alle her hätte und er antwortete nur kurz, ach meine kleine Tochter hatte Langeweile. Damit war die Idee des Papiergeldes schnell gestorben. 

 

Aber die Druckmaschine und wohl auch das Papier blieben in Ratched. Und was ist mit der Schifffahrtsroute? fragte Sambi die noch voll in der Geschichte versunken war. Die wurde zwar eingeführt aber die Einnahmen blieben aus. Als Trost darf die Familie noch bis heute den Titel Dockmeister führen. Eine wirklich fabelhafte Geschichte die dir dein Opa da erzählt hat. Nur glaubst du das wirklich? So etwas nennt sich ja nicht umsonst Kindergeschichte zum einschlafen, Sambi lacht laut auf, oder Fabel und Märchen. Tja an mancher Geschichte ist mehr dran als man glaubt, antwortet Zamis und beginnt wieder zu fegen. Und an manchem alten Besen auch, lacht Sambi und zeigt dabei auf Zamis’s Arbeitsgerät.


----------



## Ugla (30. Juni 2015)

Kapitel 12

 

Neue Besen

 

So der Einkauf ist erledigt, sagte Sambi und Zamis fügte an, das du auch immer noch was extra kaufen musst. Was willst du mit den Fischrezepten die kannte ich doch schon alle. Ja du, du bist ja auch mein Meisterkoch. Zamis nickte kurz und ergänzte, und Fischgerichte sind meine Spezialität. Das stimmt wohl die kannst du hervorragend zubereiten und noch keiner der sie je gegessen hat ist davon krank geworden, lobte Sambi. Was zum Teufel willst du denn dann mit den Rezepten. Das hätte ich dir auch beibringen können. Nur wozu du kochst doch eh nie. Warum auch, so lecker wie du bekomme ich es sowieso nicht hin und warum sollte ich denn dann kochen damit es schlechter schmeckt? Ein wohlbekanntes Lächeln durchzog Sambis Gesicht und so sehr sie sich auch bemühte sie konnte es vor Zamis nicht verstecken. Ja, ja, schon gut ich hab‘s verstanden. Nur warum dann unnötig die Rezepte kaufen. Erkläre mir das mal. Aus Faulheit, sagte Sambi und nickte bekräftigend. Du lässt mich aus Faulheit kochen und kaufst dir trotzdem 5 mal die Rezepte? Du bist verrückt. Nein die sind ja nicht für mich sondern für all die Dummen die zu faul sind sie hier zu kaufen. Die stelle ich in das Auktionshaus und du wirst sehen sie werden uns die Reise hier her und die Rechnung für den köstlichen Wein aus dem Djungel und den Kirschgrog bezahlen. Zamis schüttelte nur ungläubig den Kopf. Das glaubst du doch selber nicht. Um was wetten wir? fragte Sambi lächelnd, eine Woche oder einen Monat? Eine Woche, sagte Zamis etwas unsicher und wohl wissend das er da nun nicht mehr raus kam. Eine Woche? Lächerlich hast du Angst? Komm doppelt oder nichts, antwortete Sambi und betrat das Schiff nach Ratched das gerade eingetroffen war.

 

Das sieht hier aber besonders ärmlich aus, waren die ersten Worte die aus Sambis Mund kamen als sie Ratched erreichten. Nichts von dem sagenumwobenen Reichtum den sich die Goblins angeblich erwirtschaftet haben sollen war hier zu sehen. Ja, sagte Zamis außer einer Bank und dem Ingeneurslehrer für Goblins gibt es hier nicht viel. Nicht einmal ein Auktionshaus haben die hier. Von daher ist diese Stadt auch von den vier freien Goblinstädten die ärmlichste. Er begrüßte den Dockmeister und fragte ihn nach seinem Cousin der für die Druckerei zuständig war. Das erste Haus neben dem Gasthof war die Antwort. Als die beiden oben ankamen konnte Sambi sich die Bemerkung „Haus?“ nicht verkneifen. Die Verhandlungen über den Druck, das Papier das gar keins war, sondern viel mehr eine Art Stoff, waren recht schnell erledigt. Nur als es dann um den Preis ging blieb den beiden Gnomen die Luft weg. Wucher und Goldschneider waren die Worte die Sambi in den Kopf kamen. Die sie aber ganz Geschäftsfrau hinter ihren Lippen behielt. Herr Flunkerblick, wir wollen nicht diese Stadt kaufen. Wir sind einfache Wirtsleute und vom Verkauf von Bier kann man so kaum leben. Ihr wisst ja, die Steuern und Abgaben, die Miete und das unternehmerische Risiko sind gerade in Sturmwind sehr hoch. Ihr müsst uns da im Preis schon ein wenig entgegen kommen. Gibt es denn nicht etwas das ihr im Tausch nehmen würdet? Der Goblin überlegte kurz und schlug ihnen vor sie könnten ja auch ein weißes Kätzchen gegen die Visitenkaten tauschen. Eine kleine weiße Katze gegen die Visitenkarten tauschen, das kam Sambi doch komisch vor. Sagte er nicht das das Papier einmalig wäre und kaum zu bezahlen. Und dann will er eine Katze die keine 50 Silberlinge kostet. Da stimmt doch was nicht dachte Sambi und willigte ein. Gut abgemacht wir besorgen das Kätzchen und ihr fangt mit dem Druck an. Wann könnt ihr fertig sein?

 

Der war ja komisch, sagte Sambi zu Zamis als sie das Schiff erneut verließen das sie wieder nach Beutebucht zurück gebracht hatte. Der Preis den er nannte war doch sehr hoch und dann will er es gegen ein Kätzchen tauschen? Da stimmt doch was nicht der will uns doch tubben. Zamis war es auch aufgefallen aber er dachte sich nichts dabei  außer das der Junge der diese Katzen verkaufte auf seiner Runde durch Sturmwind immer auch bei ihnen an der Tür vorbei kam. Man musste also nur warten. Du sagtest es gibt hier ein Auktionshaus der Goblins, fragte Sambi. Ja da drüben gegenüber dem Fähranleger erwiderte Zamis und zeigte auf die andere Seite der Bucht. Beutebuch bestand aus einer Reihe sehr schöner Holzhäuser die in und an die Steilküste der Bucht gebaut wurden. Sie waren alle mit kleinen Holzstegen verbunden die man wie anderenorts Straßen benutze. Es ging zwar immer ein wenig auf und ab aber man konnte trockenen Fußes zum Auktionshaus und der angeschlossenen Bank unterhalb der Kneipe kommen. Sambi schaute in der Auktionskatalog und sondierte die Angebote für so ein weißes Kätzchen. Und ich dachte immer an einem Pala Spezial würde man viel verdienen, waren ihre Worte die von einem Kopfschütteln begleitet wurden. Eintausendfünfhundert Gold für so ein Tier das war mal ein Geschäft und erklärte warum der Goblin so mit dem Preis runter ging. Der ist ganz schön gerissen der Grünling sagte sie zu Zamis, und meint wohl er hätte es mit Dummköpfen zu tun. Der soll mal abwarten. Zamis unterdessen beobachtete eine Blutelfe der ein Besen auf magische Weise folgte. Schau mal da das wäre was für uns, sagte er zu Sambi. So einen Besen hätte ich gern dann würde ich freiwillig jeden Tag fegen. Sambis Blick fiel auf so ein Exemplar das Ebenfalls auf der Auktionsliste stand. Weißt du was das kostet? Der ist unbezahlbar und soll über Zehntausend kosten. Du spinnst wohl eher fege ich selbst entfuhr es ihr. Das würdest du machen? fragte Zamis und ein Lächeln ging durch sein Gesicht. Theoretisch schon aber Wettschulden sind Ehrenschulden vergiss das nicht Zamis. Ich erinnere dich dran wenn du das nächste Mal verlierst bekam sie als Antwort zu hören. Bevor wir den Goblin das Kätzchen geben verkaufen wir es hier für tausendfünfhundert und zahlen ihm seinen Preis dann haben wir noch fünfhundert gespart. Der wollte uns beschubsen dieser kleine miese Grünling von Gobo. Ich fühlte es sofort das er uns tubben wollte aber nicht mit mir mein Freundchen. Sambi ging die zwei Schritte zur Bank und ließ sich dort ein kleines weißes Kätzchen aushändigen das auf magischem Weg aus ihrem Postfach in Sturmwind hier her kam. Der wollte tausendfünfhundert, wir nehmen dann nur Eintausendvierhundertneunundneunzigfünfzig sagte sie zum Auktionator und zu Zamis gewandt. Ich liebe es wenn meine Pläne aufgehen. Na ob das so klappt, wer weiß ob das überhaupt wer kauft, sagte Zamis. Sambi schenkte dieser spitze Bemerkung keine große Aufmerksamkeit, ach du nun wieder du redest immer alles madig. Das gibt ein Gewinn von über vierhundert Goldstückchen. Wenn …  Zamis unterbrach sie hier mit einem … wenn sich ein Dummer findet der es bezahlt. Wetten? fragte Sambi und Zamis nickte.

 

Mit einem strahlenden Gesicht betrat Sambi am nächsten Abend die Schänke. Guten Morgen sagte sie zu Zamis denn der Tag für die beiden hatte gerade begonnen. Sie hatte ihr bekanntes Lächeln im Gesicht und wedelte mit einem Briefumschlag. Hier vom Auktionshaus Beutebucht, hab ich dir nicht gesagt das wird klappen. Ich liebe es wenn meine Pläne aufgehen, mit diesen Worten öffnete sie den Umschlag und zog die Zahlungsanweisung heraus. Ihr triumphierendes Lächeln wich augenblicklich aus ihrem Gesicht. Wucher, das ist Wucher! Goblinwucherer, diese Verbrecher, Schmarotzer jawohl Goblinschmarotzer! Sambi bekam sich kaum noch ein. Schau dir das an das ist ja eine Frechheit. Zamis wunderte sich kurz und nahm ihr die Abrechnung aus der Hand. Ein leichtes Lächeln begann sich auf seinem Gesicht auszubreiten obwohl er es versuchte zu unterdrücken gelang es ihm nicht vollständig. Na ein Dummer hat sich ja gefunden und bezahlt, sagte er im Versuch diesen Abend noch zu retten. Sambi ergänzte wütend Zwei. Die haben zwei Dumme gefunden und eine davon bin ich. Und das findest du auch noch lustig? Zamis wusste das er sich jetzt schnell was einfallen lassen musste um den Abend noch zu retten. Nein meine Liebe ich freute mich nur das du die Katze verkauft hast. Sambi ignorierte diese Bemerkung und in ihrer Rage schimpfte sie, und die Gobos erst. Jetzt weiß ich woher die so reich geworden sind. 30 % Auktionshausgebühr, was denken die sich denn. Grad mal neunhundertneunundneunzigneunundneunzig haben die überwiesen. Und fünfhundert für sich behalten. So eine Frechheit! Da kann ich dem Gobo die Katze ja gleich  geben und dann soll der sich doch damit abärgern. Zamis hüpfte urplötzlich von der Theke und rannte auf die Strasse. Als er wieder rein kam hatte er ein kleines weißes Kätzchen im Arm. Ich hatte Glück klein Timmy hatte noch eine, sagte er und das Gesicht von Sambi begann sich wieder ein wenig zu entspannen.

 

Der gestrige Abend verlief dann doch noch recht freundlich. Die Schänke war gut besucht und die Gäste waren alle sehr nett und spendabel mit dem Trinkgold. Zamis vermied extra die Frage nach dem Besen. Nachdem Sambi am späteren Abend ebenfalls noch ein weiteres kleines Kätzchen kaufen konnte war sie sogar wieder fröhlich und er fragte sie, und wann willst du fegen? ICH? Entsetzt fragte Sambi, warum sollte Ich fegen? Na du hattest doch gewettet das du mindestens vierhundert Goldstücke  über hättest würdest du die Katze verkaufen. Ein triumphierendes Lächeln überzog sein Gesicht. Darum hatten wir nicht gewettet, versuchte Sambi zu kontern. Es ging lediglich darum ob es wer für das Gold kauft. Nein, nein meine Liebe so kommst du mir nicht davon. Gewettet ist gewettet und verlieren ist eine Frage der Ehre. Waren das nicht meine Worte ging Sambi durch den Kopf und sie versuchte gar nicht erst sich weiter rauszureden. Nun war es also bald so weit und sie würde selber zum Besen greifen müssen. Doch kurze Zeit später durchzog ein Lächeln ihr Gesicht und Zamis dachte nur was heckt sie denn nun schon wieder aus. Weißt du was uns fehlt? fragte sie Zamis. Nein was denn? Ein neuer magischer Besen wie wir ihn gestern bei der Goblinauktion gesehen haben. Na wenn dann fehlt er wohl eher mir. Du hast doch noch nie hier gefegt, sagte Zamis mit einem bei ihm kaum bekannten Lächeln im Gesicht. Ich habe mich gestern bei den Gästen umgehört und die erzählten mir das diese Besen einfach und ohne Aufsicht in Silbermond der Stadt der Blutelfen rum fegen. Müssen wir uns nur noch in die Stadt schleichen und einen davon einstecken.

 

Einige Tage später fuhren unsere zwei kleinen Helden wieder mit dem Schiff nach Ratched um die Visitenkarten abzuholen. Hast du im Auktionshaus geguckt was so ein Besen kostet? fragte Zamis seine Gefährtin. Ja er ist sehr teuer, heute wollte da wer „nur“ zwölftausend haben. Das ist sehr teuer, sagte Zamis und erinnerte sich an das klägliche Scheitern bei dem Versuch so einen Besen zu … sagen wir … besorgen. Der Weg von Süderstade über den Fluss und am See vorbei bis in die Pestländer war ja ein Kinderspiel. Auch durch die verseuchten Pestländer war es anfänglich kaum gefährlich und sie entdeckten dabei sogar noch einen Flugpunkt der den Rückweg sicher verkürzen würde. Danach waren die Untoten die dort ihr Unwesen trieben schon sehr mächtig und sie mussten das eine oder andere Mal ihren Säblern die Sporen geben um nicht als Untotenfutter zu enden. Als sie das Gebiet der Blutelfen erreichten waren die Gefahren nicht mehr all zu groß und sie konnten sogar die Gegend ein wenig genießen und die dort leben Tiere beobachten. Viele der Tiere gab es nur dort und Sambi konnte es nicht lassen und prüfte die Qualität des Leders das es dort zu finden gab. Die Wachen die am Stadttor ihren Dienst taten waren leicht von Zamis abzulenken und so gelang es Sambi das Stadttor zu passieren. Nur um direkt in die Arme der nächsten Wachen hinter dem Stadttor zu stoßen. Nur ihrer guten Reaktion war es zu verdanken das sie den Säbler noch rechtzeitig wenden konnte und so blieb es dann auch bei einem kurzen Blick in die Stadt. Auch Zamis der später das Gleiche versuchte war ein wirklicher Erfolg nicht vergönnt. Immerhin stimmte das Gerücht das dort Besen ohne Aufsicht fegten so viel konnten sie bei ihrem kurzen Blick in die Stadt sicher feststellen. Der Plan so einen Besen auf, nennen wir es, kostengünstige Weise zu bekommen war jedoch nicht aufgegangen. Wenn du so einen unbedingt haben willst, sagte Sambi, dann werden wir nicht drum herum kommen und ihn dir hier kaufen müssen. Wir sollten den Flunkerblick fragen ob er nicht Rabatt bekommt, schlug Zamis vor. Nach einigen zähen Verhandlungen unter Kaufleuten einigten sich unsere Beiden mit dem Goblin und traten, gut gelaunt und mit frischen exquisiten Visitenkarten in Gepäck, den Rückweg an. Das dachte ich mir das die Goblins aus Ratched keine Auktionsgebühren zahlen und so wie der gelächelt hat bekommt der sicher noch Rabatt, sagte Sambi und wechselte den Filz auf dem Stempel mit dem Sie die Unterschriften auf dem Vertrag trocknete und legte ihn gut geglättet zu den anderen. Ich denke dieses Handelsabkommen wird uns noch so mache Goldmünze in die Kasse spülen, sagte Sie zufrieden. Ja und die 10 Kätzchen werden wir auch schnell zusammen bekommen, nickte ihr Zamis zu. Aber davon braucht keiner etwas zu erfahren das wir mit den verhassten Grünlingen auch noch Geschäfte machen, ermahnt Sambi ihn noch einmal eindringlich. Doch nicht von mir, erwiderte Zamis und auf den Gesichtern der beiden Gnome machte sich ein sehr zufriedenes Lächeln breit. Und so kam es dann auch und schon eine Woche später konnte Zamis einen neuen Besen sein eigen nennen.


----------



## Ugla (30. Juli 2015)

Kapitel 13

 

 

Jetzt schlägt’s dreizehn

 

Na jetzt schlägt’s aber dreizehn dachte Zamis als er seinen neuen Besen zum Einsatz brachte. Gestern hatte er den Schankraum so gut gefegt das man vom Boden hätte essen können und es war nicht mal ein Gast da und nun fegt der Besen hier so große Staubwolken auf das man denken könnte es wäre ein Sandsturm im Haus. Selbst Sambi bekam das Husten und meinte nur, da sieht man mal wie oberflächlich du sonst fegst. ICH fege nicht oberflächlich das scheint aus dem verdammten Blutelfenbesen zu kommen, den hat wohl lange keiner mehr sauber gemacht. Zamis schien etwas missmutig zu sein. Kein Wunder dachte Sambi, so früh am Morgen. Warum sollte das auch wer gemacht haben wenn er ihn sowieso verkauft. Und bei dem Preis sicher nicht an seinesgleichen sondern an den lieben Feind also an uns. Komm wir gehen zum Pier ihn säubern. Mit diesen Worten sprang Sambi vom Tresen und beide machten sich auf zum Hafen um den Besen zu reinigen. Warum wollen wir da runter, fragte Zamis, wenn die Kanäle hier vor der Tür liegen? Sambi schnupperte kurz und sagte, damit er sauber wird und nicht noch schmutziger und am Ende so stinkt wie die Brühe da? Da hast du auch Recht, sagte Zamis und steckte den Besen erst mal wieder in die Tasche.

 

Es war gar nicht so einfach den Besen zu reinigen. Unsere beiden kleinen Helden mussten sich schon sehr anstrengen und sich beide auf den Besen stützen um diesen auch zur Hälfte unter Wasser zu drücken. Er wollte einfach nicht untertauchen und so wie sie ihn auch nur ein kleines Bisschen locker ließen kam er sofort wieder hoch und fing an auf dem Wasser zu fegen. Klar  es war ja ein magischer Besen dachte Sambi und bewunderte die Wassertropfen die im Mondlicht wie kleine Sternschnuppen zwischen dem Staub glitzerten. Aber wie oft sie den Besen auch untertauchten der Staub blieb. Das kann doch nicht sein, Zamis war nicht gerade erfreut als ihr Versuch den Besen zu reinigen so offensichtlich scheiterte. Ja sehr merkwürdig ist das, Sambi schien nach einer Erklärung zu suchen und schließlich sagte sie, der ist verzaubert! Klar ist ein magischer Besen verzaubert. So schlau bin ich auch. Zamis schüttelte nur den Kopf. Sonst würde der ja auch nicht von allein fegen. Sambi zeigte auf  den Besen und die Staubwolke die er selbst auf dem Wasser aufwirbelte. Der fegt aber nicht! Wo bitte soll denn all der Staub herkommen den der aufwirbelt? Der fegt auf dem Wasser und das ist garantiert Staubfrei. Auch aus den Schmutzresten die er vielleicht noch vorhin gehabt hat kann es nach unserer Reinigungsaktion grad sicher nicht mehr stammen. Der ist verflucht und wirbelt nur Staub auf oder produziert ihn sogar. Zamis betrachtete den Besen genauer und nickte, du hast recht wir sollten ihn umtauschen. So etwas brauchen wir nicht das ist ja völlig unsinnig ein Besen der Dreck produziert und verteilt anstatt ihn zu beseitigen. Ja, da hast du Recht und dann noch so ein Preis das sieht den Gobos ähnlich, verkaufen defekte Zeugs zu utopischen Preisen. Nepp nennt man das. Und vom Umtausch ist der dann wahrscheinlich auch noch ausgeschlossen. Komm Zamis die werden mich kennen lernen. Mit diesen Worten machten sich die Beiden auf zum Flugmeister und nach Beutebucht um dort ihren Unmut kund zu tun.

 

Na das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht das die den Besen zwar tauschen würden dies aber sinnlos ist da alle Besen aus Silbermond den Staub nicht fegen sondern produzieren und gleichmäßig verteilen. Zamis war immer noch erbost darüber das er nun wohl doch selber fegen musste und der Kauf des Besens sich für ihn nicht gelohnt hatte. Sambi hingegen sah nur die Unsummen an Gold die sie, in Form von weißen Katzen, investiert hatten und die sich so sicher nicht amortisieren würden und viel schlimmer nächste Woche wäre Sie dran mit fegen. Weißt du was Zamis, wir sagen den Leuten einfach das der Besen hier fegt und belassen es dabei. So schmutzig ist der Boden ja auch nicht und wir und unsere Gnomenbrüder und Schwestern sitzen doch eh hier auf dem Tresen. Sollen sich die Langen doch in ihren eigenen Dreck setzen. Zamis der immer noch auf den Besen starrte und ihm dabei zusah wie er den Schankraum langsam aber gleichmäßig mit einer dünnen Schicht Staub bedeckte nickte nur kurz geistesabwesend. Warum das wohl wer macht fragte er sich selbst laut. Das weiß ich auch nicht, aber du solltest den lieber vor die Tür bringen bevor der hier weiter alles vollstaubt. Sonst müssen wir wirklich noch mal selber fegen. Gesagt getan und schwupps fegte der Besen den Weg vor der Schänke.

 

Sambi und Zamis unterhielten sich noch kurz über die Sinnlosigkeit eines solchen Zauberbesens und beobachteten wie der leichte Seewind der von Hafen hochkam den Staub langsam in die Halsabschneider Gasse blies als ein Reiter auf der Straße sein Pferd aus dem vollen Galopp stoppte und wendete. Er stieg ab und betrat die Schänke. Hallo ich bin Sambi, klag es ihm freudig entgegen, und das ist mein Gefährte Zamis. Magst du ein Bier? Das erste ist bei uns immer gratis. Ähm ja, Ehre dem König, ein Bier nehme ich doch gern, bekam Sambi von dem Reiter erwidert. Ich sah vor der Tür einen Besen fegen und dachte nur, das ist ja merkwürdig was hier wohl los ist, fuhr er fort. Ach das ist unser Besen der war hier drinnen gerade fertig mit fegen und da wir hier eine anständige Schänke sind und Wert auf Sauberkeit legen dachten wir das die Straße vor der Tür auch mal wieder gefegt werden sollte. So viel Dreck wie da noch liegt. Seht selbst, Sambi zeigte auf die Staubwolke um den vor der Tür fegenden Besen. Und schließlich fängt der erste Eindruck den man bekommt ja schon vor der Tür an. Mit diesen Worten reichte Sambi dem Gast sein Gratisbier. Ich wusste gar nicht das hier ein Kneipe ist. Schänke, berichtigte Sambi den Gast, wir sind eine Schänke und keine Kneipe. Und wo ist da der Unterschied? fragte Dieser erstaunt zurück. Nun der Unterscheid ist sicher nicht groß aber entscheidend, Sambi nickte unterstützend und fuhr fort, eine Schänke ist im Grunde eine Kneipe mit Niveau. Wo bekommst du in einer Kneipe schon ein <<Bourbon auf Eis>> oder 12 verschiedene Sorten Bier oder gar einen <<M&M>>? Das stimmt, sagte der Gast, von einem Bourbon auf Eis habe ich ja noch nie etwas gehört. Das ist auch unsere Erfindung und den gibt es exclusiv nur hier bei uns in <<Ein Herz für Gnome>>.Magst du einen, fragte Sambi mit engelsgleicher Stimme. Ja den muss ich unbedingt probieren. Das macht dann ein klitzekleines Goldstückchen der Herr. Oh das ist aber großzügig von dir, sagte Sambi und bedankte sich so für die 50 Silberlinge Trinkgeld. Zamis wärst du mal so nett?

 

Es wurde ein lange Nacht oder für unsere beiden Gnome ein langer Tag der nun mit dem Sonnenaufgang zu Ende ging. Voll war es heute oder Zamis, der nickte nur. Und gelohnt hat es sich auch, allein vom Trinkgeld können wir die zehn Kätzchen die uns der Besen gekostet hat wieder neu kaufen. Das sich der Besen so schnell rentiert hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich auch nicht sagte Zamis der von dem ganzen Trubel des Tages sichtlich erschöpft war. Es war doch eine gute Idee von mir den Besen vor der Tür fegen zu lassen. Heute kamen drei neue Gäste nur weil er sie stutzig und neugierig machte. Einen besseren Werbeträger und Aushängeschild können wir ja gar nicht bekommen. Und die Leute finden uns so auch besser, ergänzte Zamis. Ja und sie wissen ab nun immer wann wir da sind und geöffnet haben. Sambis mittlerweile wohl bekanntes Lächeln stellte sich wieder ein als sie zufrieden zu Zamis hinter die Theke hüpfte, ihm noch schnell einen Kuss gab, ihm eine gute Nacht wünschte und sich neben ihn legte. Er war schon fast eingeschlafen als Sambi urplötzlich hochfuhr, senkrecht neben ihm saß und rief, Ich hab‘s! Was hast du? fragte Zamis und drehte sich um. Na den Grund für den verzauberten Besen. Ist doch logisch den zu bauen wenn du in einer Stadt wohnst die so sauber ist wie Silbermond und sich deine Verbündeten dort nicht wohl fühlen weil sie den Dreck und die Unordnung lieben. Was bleibt dir da übrig als dafür zu sorgen das sich das ändert. Aber warum schüttest du nicht einfach irgendwelchen Dreck aus? fragte Zamis der ihr wieder den Rücken zudrehte und einzuschlafen versuchte. Na vielleicht ist das wie mit dem Seewind vom Hafen und die Stadt ist selbstreinigend. Ja das wird es sein, sagte Zamis der nur noch seine Ruhe haben wollte und zu schlafen versuchte. Zufrieden auch dieses Problem gelöst zu haben gab sie ihm einen Kuss und nur wenige Minuten nach dem letzten „ich liebe dich auch“ schnarchte er auch schon. Sambi liebte dieses Geräusch und zog ihm seine Decke weg und auch noch über sich. Schön mollig warm war sie und mit dem Gedanken, ich liebe es wenn meine Pläne klappen schlief auch sie schließlich und zufrieden mit einem Lächeln ein.


----------



## Ugla (27. September 2016)

Kapitel 14

 

Sachen gibt&#8217;s - die gibt&#8217;s gar nicht.

 

Die Tage vergingen und die Schänke war täglich gut gefüllt, etabliert wie Sambi es nannte denn jeder kannte sie mittlerweile und nur die Wenigsten wunderten sich noch wenn am frühen Abend, oder für unsere Wirte frühen Morgen, die Marktschreier mal wieder &#8222;Hoch den Humpen sauft das Met&#8220; durch die Handelskanäle der Hauptstädte riefen und so verkündeten das &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; seine Tore wieder geöffnet hat. Manch merkwürde Gestalt betrat die Schänke und manch Gast verließ die Kneipe als merkwürdige Gestalt die für den Nachhauseweg doppelt so lang unterwegs war weil sie mächtig in Schlangenlinien lief oder besser kroch.

 

 Eines Tages hüpfte ein sehr großes Kätzchen direkt neben Sambi als sie noch auf Zamis wartete der gerade frisches Bier aus der Kneipe nebenan holte, die ihnen immer gern aushalf wenn das Zwergenbier letzte Nacht fast ausgetrunken wurde. Sambi mochte Katzen und sooo große gleich zweimal so gern. Konnte man sich bei denen doch so gut anlehnen und hatte es nicht nur warm im Rücken, nein Sie genoss auch noch das weiche Fell, das ja bekanntlich gut gegen Rheuma helfen sollte.  Nicht das Sambi Rheuma hat oder hatte, aber besser man sorgt rechtzeitig vor als das man jammert wenn es zu spät dafür ist, war bei Allem ihre Devise. Sie stellte der Katze ein Gläschen Eiskalte Milch hin und genoss das Schnurren das durch ihren ganzen Körper ging als sie sich an das Kätzchen anschmiegte. Du bist so nervös Kleines hast du Angst vor etwas? fragte sie. Das Kätzchen schien sie zu verstehen denn es nickte kurz und schaute sich noch einmal um. Es lauschte und sprang urplötzlich auf hechtete mit einem riesen Satz  zum Haupteingang, blickte nach Links und Rechts und rannte schließlich die Straße Richtung Hafen hinunter. Sambi, die nicht von hatte ihrem angestammten Platz auf dem Tresen zu verlassen, dachte nur, die hat es aber eilig. Wenig später kam ein junger Elf herein und fragte nach dem Kätzchen. Eine große Katze? Hier bei uns? Nein hier war keine große Katze, bekam er als Antwort und Sambi dachte nur, der sieht nicht aus wie ein Großwildjäger was Der von dem armen Tier wohl will und fragte dann ganz offen, warum suchst du Die denn hat sie wen angefallen oder gar noch Schlimmeres? Nein sie ist mir nur weggelaufen, war die kurze und knappe Antwort. Dann hast du sie wohl falsch behandelt. Aber da kann ich dir helfen. Wenn du die immer schön mit frischen Milch verwöhnst dann wird sie schnurrend bei dir bleiben und dir nicht weglaufen. Rein zufällig habe ich das noch etwas Milch da, wenn du also Interesse hast, sagte sie und setzte ihr schönstes Verkäuferlächeln auf. Gut ich nehme da gleich mal ein paar Gläser davon vielleicht kann ich sie damit anlocken. Die sind aber nicht billig weiß du, wir nehmen nämlich nicht irgendwelche billig Kuhmilch, sagte Sambi und zeigte auf ihre dreifarbige kleine Katze. Du verstehst warum unserer Milch gerade bei Katzen so beliebt ist? sagte sie und zwinkerte dem Gast verschmitzt zu. Das macht dann 10 Goldstückchen und weil du dich so sehr um sie sorgst und ich Angst hatte das du dem armen Tier etwas antun willst, fuhr sie fort als sie das Gold einsteckte, dein Kätzchen ist hinten raus und in der Halsabschneider Gasse verschwunden. Sambi zeigte auf den Hintereingang und lächelte freundlich. Nach kurzem kam der Gast wieder und meinte daß das Kätzchen nicht da sei. Worauf Sambi nur erwiderte das es dann wohl über die Dächer geflüchtet sein müsse und sie ihm viel Erfolg wünscht beim der Jagd.

 

Wenig später am Abend, der Schankraum war noch immer leer, kam das Kätzchen und sprang sofort neben Sambi auf den Tresen. Leise schnurrend schmiegte es sich um Sambis Rücken und machte es sich bequem. Danke das du mir die Angst genommen hast. Sambi blickte sich um doch außer dem Kätzchen war niemand anwesend. Die Stimme kam mir bekannt vor dachte Sambi, streichelte das Kätzchen sanft am Kinn und erwiderte nur, ach das ist schon Ok. Ich mag Kätzchen und ich mag keine Leute die Kätzchen etwas antun. Du kannst dich also ruhig entspannen, hier bei mir bist du sicher. Das Kätzchen schloss genüsslich die Augen hob den Kopf und streckte Sambi die Kehle entgegen damit sie es besser kraulen konnte, was das Tier sichtlich genoss. Weißt du, sagte es, ich hatte solche Angst mich zu verwandeln. Ich wusste ja nicht was dann mit mir geschieht. Bist du der Elf der vorhin hier war, fragte Sie die Katze. Ja, ich bin ein Druide und habe gerade gelernt mich in eine Katze zu verwandeln. Als ich dann in den Spiegel schaute habe ich mich so sehr erschrocken das ich vor mir selber weggelaufen bin. Ach das musst du doch nicht, soo lieb wie du aussiehst hat Keiner Grund sich zu fürchten. Du am aller wenigsten, mit diesen Worten beruhigte Sambi das Tier und stellte ihm noch eine Schüssel eiskalte Milch hin. Da für dich mein Kleines. So wurde eine Freundschaft geschlossen die etliche Jahre andauern sollte.

 

Zamis war anfänglich etwas eifersüchtig, erkannte aber schnell die Vorteile dieser ungewöhnlichen Beziehung. Nicht nur das auch er es von da an immer warm und kuschelig hatte, wenn er mit Sambi auf dem Tresen saß und sie ihn mal nicht zum Bedienen durch das Lokal jagte oder mal keine Gäste da waren. Dann, und nur dann, war der Druide in Katzengestalt sogar recht gesprächig. Er passte fortan auch auf das es keinen Ärger gab und das eine oder andere Mal, als ein Gast sich mal nicht benehmen konnte oder wollte und Sambi ihn mit klaren und bestimmten Worten zurecht wies, stand er neben ihr im Schankraum, fletschte die Zähne und knurrte laut und vernehmlich mit zurückgelegen Ohre und zum Sprung bereit. Was seine Wirkung nie verfehlte. Schon schön so eine Wachkatze zu haben, sagte selbst Zamis. Ja und eine die, falls es mal wirklich drauf an kommt, einen sogar heilen könnte, ergänzte Sambi. Solche Gäste liebe ich, auch wenn es uns das eine oder andere Schälchen Milch kostet. Aber das zahlt der nächste Paladin uns ja schon mit seinem Trinkgeld. Auch wenn ich es sicher nicht noch einmal erwähnen muss und ihr es euch sicher schon denken könnt, natürlich mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln auf dem Gesicht.

 

Aber nicht jeder Gast der sich in die Halsabschneider Gasse 1 verirrte war so angenehm und machte unseren beiden kleinen Helden so viel Freude. Manch ein Aufschneider, gerne Groß oder Angeber ließ selbst so erfahrene Wirte, wie es die Beiden mit der Zeit wurden, die Nackenhaare hoch kommen. Aber auch da fand Sambi schnell Mittel und Wege diese in die Schranken zu weisen. Da war dieser Untote tote Ritter, ein Überbleibsel und Abtrünniger von Anhängern eines Totenkultes, der durch eine Seuche schweren Schaden nicht nur auf Seiten der Allianz anrichtete. Den man aber verschont hatte nachdem er seinem Herren abschwor und da er dies tat und ja auch vorher nicht freiwillig zu dem geworden war was er war, gab man all diesen armen Wesen eine zweite Chance. Was sicher nicht alle Bewohnern gefallen hat, Sambi aber letztlich egal war. Denn so lange Diese sich anständig benahmen und die anderen Gäste nicht belästigten, ordentlich bestellten und ein großzügiges Trinkgeld gaben, war Sambi ganz Geschäftsfrau und freute sich über die Einnahmen die auch solche Gäste mitbrachten. 

 

Dieser hier war jedoch etwas, nennen wir es vorsichtig, besonders. Nicht seine Erscheinung oder die Tatsache das er zu dieser neuen Spezie aus dem All , den Draenei, gehörte. Nicht die Tatsache das er laut jedem der es hören wollte, und auch jedem der es nicht wollte, seine ach so tolle Geschichte aufzwängte. Auch nicht die Tatsache das er dies wohl nur tat um den drei Weibchen die ihn umgaben zu imponieren störte Sambi. Nein im Gegenteil damit hatte sie gelernt zu leben und richtig ausgenutzt konnte man damit sogar noch den Preis und das Trinkgeld deutlich erhöhen. Aber das er damit die anderen Gäste belästigte und unsinnige Diskussionen vom Zaun brach, die weder Umsatzfördernd noch gut für das Trinkgeld waren, das ging zu weit. Aber fangen wir die Geschichte doch von vorn an.

 

Der Schankraum war gut besucht als ein stattlicher Draenei Mann in Begleitung von drei hübschen Damen seines Volkes die Schänke betraten. Wie so oft prasselte ein Feuer in dem Feuerkorb in der Mitte des Raumes um den sich die Gäste kreisförmig versammelt hatten. Artig und ohne das man es groß erwähnen müsste machen die Gäste etwas Platz. Sie rückten ein wenig weiter von Feuer weg, so daß der Kreis größer wurde und sich die neuen Gäste einfach mit in den Kreis setzen konnten. Dies hatte sich im laufe der Zeit so eingebürgert und wurde von den Gästen nicht nur gut angenommen und sorgte stets für gute Unterhaltung und mach gute Gesprächsrunde, sondern war ihnen viel mehr in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen und für die Meisten mehr als selbstverständlich. Unsere vier Gestalten setzten sich also mit in die Runde und sofort prasselte es aus Herrn Draenei heraus. Vorsicht ich bin schwanger ich brauche mehr Platz. Schwanger? Ungläubigkeit machte sich bei den Gästen breit und verwunderte Fragen wurden in die Runde geworfen. Aber du bist untot und dazu noch männlich, wie bitte soll das gehen? Wer ist denn der Vater oder besser die Mutter deines Sprosses? Werden es Zwillinge, so fett wie du bist müssen es ja mindestens Zwei werden. Waren nur einige der Dinge die man zu hören bekam. Aber egal was die Gäste fragten, wie ungläubig sie auch guckten und was auch immer ihre Argumente waren, der Draenei wusste es besser.

 

 Sambi hörte es sich in Ruhe an und flüsterte ihre Kommentar halblaut zu Zamis. Schau an alle drei sind die Mütter, das ist fast wie bei uns beiden was Zamis. Unsere Mütter haben das damals auch immer gesagt, wenn sie gefragt wurden wer denn zu wem gehört. Ja, sagte er, nur das sie es genau anders rum meinten. Besonders wenn es mal wieder darum ging wer denn für den Blödsinn den du mal wieder angestellt hast verantwortlich ist. Wir, den wir angestellt hatten, unterbrach ihn Sambi. Ach ja, sagte Zamis, ich hatte damit meist nichts zu tun außer das ich Schmiere gestanden habe. Aha, nichts zu tun, nur Schmiere gestanden und das nennst du nichts zu tun, ich verstehe. Die Diskussion wurde recht schnell heftiger und lauter und Sambi bemerkte erste Anzeichen von Unmut in den Gesichtern der übrigen Gäste, was nicht auf ein erhöhtes Trinkgeld hindeutete. Langsam wurde der Scherz, und dazu noch ein schlechter, denn als was anderes konnte Sambi es nicht auffassen, zu viel. Es artete langsam in einen Disput aus und das mochte Sambi überhaupt nicht. Ihr war egal was für ach so tolle Geschichten die Gäste von sich gaben. Egal, so lange es nicht geschäftsschädigend war oder wurde. Dann fasste sie es allerdings sehr schnell als persönlichen Angriff auf und auch wenn sie sonst doch eher freundlich und, sagen wir, Trinkgeld orientiert war hatte doch alles seine Grenzen. Da dieser Gast, oder sollte ich besser diese Gäste sagen, aber offensichtlich für normale Argumente nicht zugänglich war ersparte sie sich eine Ermahnung mit dem Hinweis auf sein Verhalten und fragte höflich nach den Bestellungen. Den meisten Gästen war diese Situation wohl auf den Magen geschlagen und einige wollten wohl schon vorzeitig gehen als der &#8222;schwangere untote Herr aus dem All&#8220; die Gemüter wieder etwas beruhigen wollte und eine Lokalrunde ausgab. 

 

Das wiederrum hörte Sambi doch gern und sie bat Zamis den Gästen doch ihr Wunschgetränk zu servieren. Nicht ohne den Gästen den Hinweis zu geben das &#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; besonders für seine, überaus überteuerten, Mischgetränke bekannt sein. Wobei sie den Preis bewusst unerwähnt ließ. Auch das verfehlte seine Wirkung nicht und so wurde manch  <<Bourbon auf Eis>> oder << M&M >> ausgeschenkt. Als es dann dazu kam das nur noch der werdende Vater nichts zu trinken hatte sprang Sambi vom Tresen und wandte sich an selbigen. Das macht dann 15 Gold und 80 Silberlinge. Zugegeben ein stolzer Preis bei lediglich 8 Gästen. Aber knapp kalkuliert, bedenkt man den Ausfall durch die unerträgliche Diskussion im Vorfeld und den dadurch entstandenen Verdienstausfall. Was Sambi dann auf Nachfragen des Draenei kaufmännisch korrekt darlegen konnte. Etwas missgelaunt aber von den bösen Blicken der nun lächelnden anderen Gäste eingeschüchtert bekam Sambi den geforderten Betrag und sogar noch etwas Trinkgeld dazu. Was ist denn mit meinem <<Bourbon auf Eis>> fragte der Draenei nach. Du bist doch schwanger oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Fragte Sambi nach. Und du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das wir an Schwangere, egal welcher Rasse oder welchen Geschlechts, starke Alkoholika ausschenken. Für wie Verantwortungslos hälst du uns bitte? Du befindest dich hier nicht in irgendeiner Säuferkneipe am Hafen. Wir sind eine anständige und gepflegte Schänke und nehmen unseren Beruf ernst, fuhr ihn Sambi an. Und Zamis ergänzte, Wir sind uns unser Verantwortung gegenüber den Gästen sehr wohl bewusst und halten uns an die geltenden königlichen Gesetze. Was sowohl die Öffnungszeiten als auch den Jugendschutz und den Schutz ungeborenen Lebens bei Schwangeren angeht. Ja, sagte Sambi noch bevor der gute Herr etwas angesäuert ging, entweder bist du schwanger oder schon zu betrunken als das du hier heute noch etwas bekommst. Aber wenn du nur zu betrunken bist und nicht mehr klar denken kannst, kannst du dich morgen bei uns und den Gästen für dein Benehmen hier und heute entschuldigen und dann kannst du sicher auch mal einen <<Bourbon auf Eis>> kosten. Was dann auch tatsächlich am folgenden Tag geschah und in allen darauf folgenden Tagen hat sich dieser Kerl nie wieder daneben benommen. Sachen gibt&#8217;s - die gibt&#8217;s gar nicht, war dann auch der letzte Satz den Sambi, mit einem hochzufriedenen Lächeln, vor dem Einschlafen zu Zamis sagte.


----------

